# Off Season Log - 2009



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

So for the first year since 2003 i have a proper off season in 2009 because i am not competing until April 2010.....

so because of this is i thought i would track my progress as i have had many questions over the years about my off season as i normally only track my pre-comp diet/training etc....

I will be open and honest about everything as i see no other way to run a log nor do i see the point in not telling the truth unfortunately this approach does give way to those small minded individuals that just love to pass judgment on others.......

so my next show will be the NABBA West April 2010 my goal is to take the overall after that the NABBA Britain where i will give my best shot at winning my Class (4)

so the log will start properly on the 5th of Jan.....

here is my current status/stats....

Weight - 222lbs

BF% - i reckon 10-12% (full abs/intecostals vascular etc....)

currently off cycle but cruising with Test Undecanoate at 250mg EW i will do this all year with a few 10 week cycles thrown in for good measure







i am having my bloods completed again before i go back on cycle probably mid Feb these results along with my last test will be in this log....

this is what i am currently on...

4iu's GH ED (before bed) this will become 8iu's eod from next week.

60mcg's IGF-1LR3 3 x week PWO

i was going to start the DC style of training but when i travel away the day i come back i don't train and this could be a Wed/Fri so i don't think this style of training is flexible enough......

so there you go guys and girls........happy new year


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Will be following with Interest Paul. 

Will you be documenting your diet also?? Very interested in this part..

Geo.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Good luck mate we're all rooting for you. :beer:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll be keeping an eye on this one.

Good luck, mate.


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Subscribed (if thats ok)


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Looking forward to reading this:thumbup1:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Will be following this all the way through


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

good luck with it :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no pressure then 

GEO yes mate diet will be tracked as well.......

cheers for the interest guys


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> no pressure then
> 
> GEO yes mate diet will be tracked as well.......
> 
> cheers for the interest guys


Ah cool mate,

Just really curious as to your diet on the off season. Like you said you normaly do your pre comp diet.

Cheers

Geo


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

good luck with this mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Looking forward to following your progress Paul:thumbup1:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

This should be a good read.

Are you uploading pictures to track your progress aswell ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea mate i am going to post fat me pics


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

This should be interesting paul. I'll be watching closely. Im also going to be starting my journal very shortly.

Oh happy new year to you and your family by the way!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yea mate i am going to post fat me pics


fat with abs and intercostals... i wouldn't mind being your kind of fat. 

it will be a good read this.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

paul you going to show us your training routine ie what you do and on what days, excercises so newbies can see the rep range good experianced guys use- also the wight just to check you aint going too heavy:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

I would be very interested in seeing what routine you use at the gym and rep ranges


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

estfna said:


> fat with abs and intercostals... i wouldn't mind being your kind of fat.
> 
> it will be a good read this.


Lol yeah sounds like not a bad kind of fat :laugh:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

great, looking forward to this paul.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

good luck with it paul, will keep an eye on it.

Happy new year, have a good one


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for starting this Paul, I'll be following this very closely.

When do you plan on starting your first 10 weeker?

GHS


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I will be watching this thread paul. Might help me with my journal


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stuartcore said:


> This should be interesting paul. I'll be watching closely. Im also going to be starting my journal very shortly.
> 
> Oh happy new year to you and your family by the way!


happy new year buddy....give me a call over the weekend



GHS said:


> Thanks for starting this Paul, I'll be following this very closely.
> 
> When do you plan on starting your first 10 weeker?
> 
> GHS


mid feb it won't be until after my bloods are done in the first week of feb....



laurie g said:


> paul you going to show us your training routine ie what you do and on what days, excercises so newbies can see the rep range good experianced guys use- also the wight just to check you aint going too heavy:laugh: :lol:


yes mate all will be told....i think you of all people should be watching that your not lifting to heavy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was going to start my log on the 5th but thought i might as well start it today.....

today has been a funny day as i have felt really bloated but don't understand why?, hopefully this will go down over the weekend as i don't eat as often or as much on a sat/sun...

i am holding a few more pounds of water this week i think this is more down to the Christmas treats i have scoffed over the last 10 days but i am sure these will drop off in the next few weeks.....

I was 22lbs this morning so 5 weeks off cycle and dropping only 4 lbs is good enough for me.....

this is my diet today....

Meal 1 - 8 egg whites/3 yolks + 2 bran fibre bagels

Meal 2 - 100g basmati/wild rice + 2 venison grill steaks

Meal 3 - 100g basmati/wild rice + 2 venison grill steaks

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey + 1 Tbsp PB

Meal 5 - PWO 2 scoops Extreme Build and Recover + 1 scoop Extreme Whey

Meal 6 - 200g chicken breast + 3 whole eggs and 4 gherkins

training today was ok but because of the bloat not great i trained shoulders ans triceps...

Shoulders:

Behind the neck press 6 sets (including warm-ups)

Seated DB side raise 4 sets

Plate front raise 3 sets

Machine seated press

supersetted with

reverse pec-deck 4 sets

Triceps:

Wide grip push-downs 6 sets (including warm-ups)

Seated french press 4 sets

Underhand grip extensions 4 sets

Rope pulls 2 sets

my rep range on all exercises is 8 - 12

i took a few shots tonight the gym was cold and the lighting not great i will get some better ones when my bloat has gone here is just one to give you an indication of what i look like.....


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Exellent Paul  Looking great mate


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good paul it looks like you have put on some seriouse size.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Great stuff, looking forward to reading this


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

excellent stuff paul really looking forwar to this 1. just 1 thing tho GHERKINS!  :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mate i love them ..


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

so theres not taking them out ur bigmac then whilst bulking what is the max bf u will allow yourself to get to?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is probably it mate....


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

looking good Paul. More exercise and sets than I was expecting you to be doing as well.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have done low sets before and never felt the benefit....

i do train instinctively though although i know what i am training on a particular day i don't decided what exercises or sets until i am doing them....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Excellent paul. looking forward to this. 

Best of luck.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Paul

What weight are you planning to bulk to and eventually diet down to in time for your show ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stuartcore said:


> That looks like a great gym in the background paul!.
> 
> Looking good there paul, from the pic and what I saw in the gym the other day when we talked I think your bodyfat is bang on, you've made good gains on your arms (bi's and tri's) and you look allot more stream line in the midsection which means the low body fat off season is paying off.
> 
> ...


Agree mate my chest is a weak spot i will be hitting it hard this year.....your comments the other day in the gym was appreciated mate personally i think i look better than the pic shows but that the gym lighting for ya 

give me a call this weekend to see if we can meet up this weekend...



nathanlowe said:


> Paul
> 
> What weight are you planning to bulk to and eventually diet down to in time for your show ?


to be honest i don't set weight goals as i can get to 250lbs but i will look like sh1t so there is no point...i want to continue to gain whilst staying in this sort of condition at 5'5" tall i don't want to gain to much more fat.....

as for what i will next compete at again i am not sure i will aim to be the most shredded i can be if that is 200lbs or 180lbs it does not matter.....


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

Will be watching this one closely, interested to see how my "coach" does things.

With regards to you chest mate, have you tried getting deep tissue massage/myofascial release done on it. I had it done on my chest before xmas and on the next training session it seemed to fill out very easily and very quickly compared to before and it definately feels alot fuller in general now also. Going to get it done on my calves and chest done every week for the next couple of months, so hopefully you should notice significant differences in those areas in my next set of pics.

Also hany rambod FST-7 training style looks like it might be quite useful for helping bring up bodyparts http://www.fst-7.com/fst7.html. Would be interest to know your opinion on this mate if you have the time to look over it.

Marc


----------



## ABOBO (Jan 16, 2008)

you diet is very clean.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Looking great there Paul, but the pic does not do you justice TBH

Since the credit crunch I think there are a few missing bulbs in the gym eh Stu?!

Will be following this with great interest

...where are the Gerkins on my diet?!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

dogue said:


> Looking great there Paul, but the pic does not do you justice TBH
> 
> Since the credit crunch I think there are a few missing bulbs in the gym eh Stu?!
> 
> ...


Ha! trust you to notice i'd taken out the fuses. I have to think of ways to keep the cost down for my members, I've even been thinking about using candles, what do you think!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

robbo21 said:


> Will be watching this one closely, interested to see how my "coach" does things.


remember do as i say not as i do  ....did you get my last mail



robbo21 said:


> Also hany rambod FST-7 training style looks like it might be quite useful for helping bring up bodyparts http://www.fst-7.com/fst7.html. Would be interest to know your opinion on this mate if you have the time to look over it.
> 
> Marc


yes i have read this and used it many times it has an amazing effect....



ABOBO said:


> you diet is very clean.


i do use sauces on my meals and if i want a jaffa cake or two i have it but not to many......surprisingly i prefer my meals plain...



stuartcore said:


> Ha! trust you to notice i'd taken out the fuses. I have to think of ways to keep the cost down for my members, I've even been thinking about using candles, what do you think!


you trying to save money Stuart....Nooo :thumb:


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

stuartcore said:


> Ha! trust you to notice i'd taken out the fuses. I have to think of ways to keep the cost down for my members, I've even been thinking about using candles, what do you think!


Candles are the way ahead mate

...failing that you could set up some kind of 'sponsor a light bulb' scheme

Paul, being as you travel so much for work how do you go on for food preparation?

Do you travel with a microwave, buy pre cooked from supermarkets or rely largely on supplements?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Will be keeping an eye on this, good luck Paul:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dogue said:


> Paul, being as you travel so much for work how do you go on for food preparation?
> 
> Do you travel with a microwave, buy pre cooked from supermarkets or rely largely on supplements?


i rely on oats-so-simple sachets and couscous for carbs and tuna/protein powder for my protein...nuts and PB for fats.

i do also have my evening meals in the hotels....

i have got used to eating simple foods so it is not a big thing when i am away....


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i rely on oats-so-simple sachets and couscous for carbs and tuna/protein powder for my protein...nuts and PB for fats.
> 
> i do also have my evening meals in the hotels....
> 
> i have got used to eating simple foods so it is not a big thing when i am away....


Preparation is key as always !

Travelling and holidays have always been a nightmare for me, but looking at your 'away' diet with a kettle, a tin opener and a little forward planning

there is no need for the diet to suffer...

Great tips there thanks


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

good luck with this one paul will be following with intrest


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

*Meal 1 - 8 egg whites/3 yolks + 2 bran fibre bagels*

*
*

*
Meal 2 - 100g basmati/wild rice + 2 venison grill steaks*

*
*

*
Meal 3 - 100g basmati/wild rice + 2 venison grill steaks*

*
*

*
Meal 4 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey + 1 Tbsp PB*

*
*

*
Meal 5 - PWO 2 scoops Extreme Build and Recover + 1 scoop Extreme Whey*

*
*

*
Meal 6 - 200g chicken breast + 3 whole eggs and 4 gherkins *

Paul, what sort of Cals does this little lot add upto??

And also the 100g Rice, is that cooked or Uncooked??

Cheers mate.

Geo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am surprised it took so long for someone to ask 

P - 355

C - 300

F - 80

Cals - 3340

i don't need that many Cal's to put on good weight although i reckon around 4000 cals will be about my best amount but it will take me a while to build up without feeling bloated....

all my weights are uncooked weights....

tomorrow the serous stuff starts as i will be adding long acting slin and doubling my GH on training days......

i am also in two minds about changing my training towards a DC style of training.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking forward to reading how you get on with the long acting slin...had a read over at UKI and it seems very interesting but not for me for a long long time, be good to hear how it goes!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i am surprised it took so long for someone to ask
> 
> P - 355
> 
> ...


Nice one mate.

Am i right in saying paul your eating every 3hrs???

Do you think the DC style will suite you more in the off season dude?

Geo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes Geo every 3hrs (ish) with work and family i find this better due to the amount of food i eat.....

it is a tricky one because of working away as i don't train the night i travel home so i can eat with the family i am not sure how flexible this DC training will be but i have been told i could do it we will have to see, i have some weak points i want to improve this year and if this style of training is the way to do it then i will train this way....


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Paul .. How is the long acting insulin going to work?

Do you pin it pre breakfast and how many carbs are needed every 3 hours? How long is it active for?


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

`100g of cooked rice = how many g of carbs?? is it about 30g


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking good, Paul.

Big back.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> Looking good, Paul.
> 
> Big back.


cheers mate...



PAULSHEZ said:


> `100g of cooked rice = how many g of carbs?? is it about 30g


no all my weights are uncooked 100g = 76g Carbs



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Paul .. How is the long acting insulin going to work?
> 
> Do you pin it pre breakfast and how many carbs are needed every 3 hours? How long is it active for?


the Slin works for approx 16hrs....i pin it with breakfast, my diet does not change i eat every 2.5 - 3hrs as before...

Monday the 5th:

back to work today so better routine than when i am not working....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/1 banana/25g grapes/2 scoops whey

supps - 5g fish oil/1g vitC/prebiotic/Multi-vit/1 x primrose oil/2 x cranberry caps/400iu's VitE

Meal 2 - 250g extra lean mince/100g basmati rice

Meal 3 - Same as meal 2

supps - 5g fish oil/1g vitC/prebiotic/1 x primrose oil/2 x cranberry caps

Meal 4 - 100g Oats/1 banana/25g grapes/2 scoops whey

supps - 4 x Kre-evolution caps

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Build and Recover + 1 scoop Extreme Whey

supps - 5g fish oil/1g vitC/prebiotic/1 x primrose oil/2 x cranberry caps/4 x Kre-evolution caps

Meal 6 - 150g Chicken breast/3 egg whites/1 yolk/50g kol les cheese/4 gherkins









supps - 5g fish oil/1g vitC/prebiotic/Multi-vit/1 x primrose oil/2 x cranberry caps/400iu's VitE

i also had a small packet of choccy buttons









16iu's Lantus Slin with breakfast

80mcg IGF-1LR3 PWO

6iu's simplexx GH B4 bed

Training:

after thinking about which way to take my training i have decided to follow Hany Rambod FST-7 method from what i know of this new method it involves doing 7 sets of a particular exercise at the end of your workout performing 10-12 reps with only 30-45 seconds between sets this gives a huge pump the theory is this pump stretches the muscle from within....there are a few other angles to this which are called pre-loading and re-loading....

today was Chest/Biceps

Chest:

Pec deck warn up 4 sets

Incline DB press 2 warmups 2 working sets

Incline Flyes 2 warm ups 2 working sets

Seated flat press 1 warm up 2 working sets 1 drop sets

Cable cross over FST-7 sets

Biceps:

Db curl 1 warmup 2 working sets

BB curl 3 working sets

Seated Preacher curls 3 working sets

i feel a little fuller tonight i will know at the end of the week if this is down to the Long acting Slin but definitely feel much fuller.....

I am working away until Thursday afternoon so will be training in different gyms to what i am used to which is one of the good things about my job.....


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I am also interested in the longer lasting Insulin, if it is safer than shooting after every meal, because I would find it difficult bringing a pen in work it would be a lot easier to be able to shoot fist thing and just get my normal meals down all day from what I have read it doesn't have a peak just a steady release...

Paul did you start off the Lantus at a low dose and will slowly build up or will you just stay at 16 iu's...


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Paul do you eat all your carbs for the day between meals 1-4 ? and meal 6 protein and fats ? Can i ask if thats the case why you do this ?


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

your cals seem quiet low for someone of your size and development, i have to eat at least 4000 cals a day or else i lose weight,

Im bulking at the mo and have to eat around 4500-5000+ cals a day just to gain around 1-2lb a month and i weigh 15lbs less than yourself!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

musclemorpheus said:


> I am also interested in the longer lasting Insulin, if it is safer than shooting after every meal, because I would find it difficult bringing a pen in work it would be a lot easier to be able to shoot fist thing and just get my normal meals down all day from what I have read it doesn't have a peak just a steady release...
> 
> Paul did you start off the Lantus at a low dose and will slowly build up or will you just stay at 16 iu's...


yes i will be increasing the amount up to probably 30-45iu's depending on fasting BG in the morning



Robbyg said:


> Paul do you eat all your carbs for the day between meals 1-4 ? and meal 6 protein and fats ? Can i ask if thats the case why you do this ?


no between 1-5 i like to keep meal 6 carb free i guess it is a habit from dieting plus i like to have higher fats in this meal i don't like to mix high carbs and fats in the same meal...



bigricky said:


> your cals seem quiet low for someone of your size and development, i have to eat at least 4000 cals a day or else i lose weight,
> 
> Im bulking at the mo and have to eat around 4500-5000+ cals a day just to gain around 1-2lb a month and i weigh 15lbs less than yourself!


so do you weigh all your food rick? as 5000cals a day of decent food is alot of food mate.....

the food i am eating now is maintaining my weight which is fine for the moment as i don't want to gain loads of bad weight i will increase the amount of food as the weeks go by but i have a year of bulking no need to put on bad weight now.....are you competing this year??


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for your answer Paul


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

yes all food weighed and measured paul....

I do have a rather fast metobolic rate, and working as a trainer in a gym as I am on my feet most of the day passing my clients weights etc, which will burn a lot of cals.

competing in nabba north east in May then on to the finals in southport.

Aim is to crack the top 6 at the finals this year.

I'm sure with yourself taking the year out from competing my chances will be a little better!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

today was a crap day....

i travelled 350miles from Plymouth to Skipton my diet did not suffer but because of the time in the car my lower back is a little fragile and it was back day tonight....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/25g raisins/2 scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 2 - 100g basmati rice/275g chicken

Meal 3 - 350g spuds made into wedges and oven roasted/275g chicken

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 200g Chicken/Wild rice (hotel meal)

so not a lot of food today but not to bad...

i have been to the Tesco's and got myself some Sushi for tomorrow i will have this with protein shakes as i am in and out of meeting all day so whipping out a Tupperware box full of couscous 

Training was Back and rear delts, i had to ease up on the back workout because of the pain i got from travelling....plus the gym was a sports centre gym...

Back:

Stretching

Seated row 4 sets

One arm cable row 3 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Underhand pulldowns 4 sets

Rear Delts:

Cable crossover rear pulls 4 sets

Bent over DB row 3 sets

10 min on a cardio machine that you use your hands to pedal...weird but really good 

16iu's Lantus

10iu's Getropin

60mcg IGF-1LR3

going to be staying in Huddersfield tomorrow so will be training at a gym i used to train at really hardcore can't wait.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigricky said:


> yes all food weighed and measured paul....
> 
> I do have a rather fast metobolic rate, and working as a trainer in a gym as I am on my feet most of the day passing my clients weights etc, which will burn a lot of cals.
> 
> ...


my metabolism is not slow but is not super fast like yours, to be fair i am glad as like you have found it is hard to gain weight....

I am sure if you have put on some muscle then cracking the top 6 will not be a problem as from what i remember condition is not an issue for you....


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

out of curiosity were abouts did u train around skipton??


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Mate,

Just saw this thread.....really looking forward to seeing your results.

Del


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi Paul ,

re the fst 7 style , are you doing this for all body parts are just the parts that you think need improvement ? I notice that you didn't list a 7 set for your back session .

I've looked into this training method a little myself and have given it a go yesterday with my shoulder routine, I finished on 7 sets of ten reps doing side lat rises, jesus, it nearly killed me but my shoulders were pumped for hours afterwards. I need to read a bit more into myself and work out a new routine around it but I would be interested to know what type of exercises you yourself will be doing for the last 7 sets.

Good Luck with reaching your goals this year mate.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

goodluck mate, are your calories increasing because of your comming cycles or are you just trying to increase to reduce bodyfat.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

have to say paul you are looking pretty monstrous at the moment biggest ive seen you what are you weighing now ( sorry youve probably mentioned that somewhere but i couldnt find it) you say you train at leisure centres do they not say " you need a gym induction" when clearly they can see you have more experiance on the machines then they have


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

eeeep what at T!t just found it you are 222lbs


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

dogue said:


> Preparation is key as always !
> 
> Travelling and holidays have always been a nightmare for me, but looking at your 'away' diet with a kettle, a tin opener and a little forward planning
> 
> ...


those that travel a lot and move around like me in hotels and stuff just ask them to warm something in the microwave thats what i do if your spending 70 pound a night ( or the company is) they can hardly begrudge you a microwave. thats what i do or the restaurant will cook whtever you want i asked for 9 egg white which they duly obliged. paul probably does the same. dont ask dont get, but key is always have a back up tub of oats that even with no microwave you can use boiling water:thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

PAULSHEZ said:


> `100g of cooked rice = how many g of carbs?? is it about 30g


 nope 50-60g depending on the blend of rice


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you answering all the questions on my log mate 



oaklad said:


> out of curiosity were abouts did u train around skipton??


at sandylane sports centre



hertderg said:


> Hi Paul ,
> 
> re the fst 7 style , are you doing this for all body parts are just the parts that you think need improvement ? I notice that you didn't list a 7 set for your back session .
> 
> ...


i had to ease up on my back workout due to the amount of driving i did that day which effected my back injury but i will be doing one or more of the FST-7 methods for each bodypart...i do find the method very good and easy to get your head round...



delhibuilder said:


> goodluck mate, are your calories increasing because of your comming cycles or are you just trying to increase to reduce bodyfat.


no only because i am not a big eater compared to some normally i can gain steadily on 300g of carbs a day or approx 3000cals eating much more bloats me so i have to increase slowly so i can handle it....



laurie g said:


> have to say paul you are looking pretty monstrous at the moment biggest ive seen you what are you weighing now ( sorry youve probably mentioned that somewhere but i couldnt find it) you say you train at leisure centres do they not say " you need a gym induction" when clearly they can see you have more experiance on the machines then they have


cheers Laurie this is the biggest i have ever been so feeling good about that...

yes some sports/leisure centres need you to do an induction but some like the one i trained at on Tuesday was happy for me to sign a waiver....

i normally train at more hardcore gyms and i had intended to train with Kelly.KM from here but i arrived pretty late so wanted to get it done and finished....

i am back home now after another long 6hr drive no training tonight although i trained Shoulders and triceps last night at Maloneys gym in Huddersfield this gym was my very first gym 20yrs ago, i walked in last night and it had hardly changed....

Training:

Shoulders:

Side raise 7 sets (FST-7) warm/pump up

Seated BB press 3 sets

Front Plate raise 3 sets

Seated Db raise 3 sets

Seated machine press 3 sets

Triceps:

Rope pulldowns 4 sets

EZ bar pressdowns 3 sets

reverse grip bench press 3 sets

Diet:

Meal 1 - 250g Sushi/2scoops extreme whey

Meal 2 - 250g Sushi/2scoops extreme whey

Meal 3 - 150g Sushi/2scoops extreme whey

Meal 4 - PWO 2 scoops extreme whey/1 scoop vitargo

Meal 5 - chilli/basmati rice

Meal 6 - 2 scoops extreme whey

the reason for the diet yesterday was because i was either in a meeting or travelling to another one so had very little time to stop and eat food like rice and chicken....unfortunately this is how it goes sometimes you just have to roll with it..

No training today as i travelled back from Skipton so spent time with my family...

i had no appetite today eating just 4 times including the meal i will be having in 5min time....i think i am coming down with a head cold which has not helped plus couscous and tuna has had its day so time to find something else for a while to eat 

so diet today was...

Meal 1 - 4 weetabix/fresh fruit/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 2 servings of couscous/2 tins tuna

Meal 3 - participation in the feast that is a FFC boneless box 

Meal 4 - 4 whole eggs + 4 whites/50g Kol Les cheese

i have not had any Slin since Tuesday and my appetite has suffered this may be the reason we will see when i resume it tomorrow...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Delhi said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Just saw this thread.....really looking forward to seeing your results.
> 
> Del


cheers mate....

you will have to give me a shout if you need any help with your pre-comp diet this year


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I`m surprised Paul you dont seem to eat a lot of food for a 16st guy. Obviously this is working well for you mate. Do you think a lot of people overeat without the need for it ad end up gaining unnecessary body fat or do you have a slower metabolism?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

looking through ur daily diet paul i see u dnt put any veg in, do u not eat veg or have u just not wrote it in?if u dont i'll be pleased as i cant stand the stuf and never attempt to eat it:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice one paul.Hope the year goes well no injuries and you,ll kill em next year..Whats DC training?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I`m surprised Paul you dont seem to eat a lot of food for a 16st guy. Obviously this is working well for you mate. Do you think a lot of people overeat without the need for it ad end up gaining unnecessary body fat or do you have a slower metabolism?


i used to eat alot more the problem i had with this approach was my waist increased size due to abdominal bloat, my metabolism is decent definatly not slow i want to gain good weight this year but stay looking like a bodybuilder not a fat cnut....plus at 5'[email protected] tall any extra weight has an effect on my breathing....i am restarting my cardio 3 x 45min a week from next week so again this will allow me to eat more....i have 12months to gain weight and improve my physique so no real rush to bang on the size really....



BIG GRANT said:


> looking through ur daily diet paul i see u dnt put any veg in, do u not eat veg or have u just not wrote it in?if u dont i'll be pleased as i cant stand the stuf and never attempt to eat it:


i don't tend to eat it in the off season it normally comes down to time really plus Veg fills you up and keeps hunger away not the best thing whilst trying to eat more food....



bkoz said:


> Nice one paul.Hope the year goes well no injuries and you,ll kill em next year..Whats DC training?


cheers buddy....there is an article on DC training in the article section that can explain it better than i could as i found it a little complicated...although i have opted for the FST-7 method at the moment..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was at home today so diet was much better plus i have switched Insulin to Levemir so my appetite was back i was shocked how fast that happened...

so diet today...

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/50g grapes/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 100g Basmati rice/300g extra lean mince made into chili

Meal 3 - 100g Basmati rice/300g extra lean mince made into chili

Meal 4 - PWO 2 scoops extreme Whey/ 1 scoop Vitargo

Meal 5 - 80g Basmati rice/300g extra lean mince made into chili

Meal 6 - 2 scoops whey/2tbsp Peanut butter

due to work i could not eat 4 meals before training as i normally do so i will be having the Whey and PB in about 10min time before bed...

Training...

well it was leg day today and the first time i had incorporated the FST-7 method into my insane leg session and theirs me thinking it could not get harder  how wrong i was....

Leg extensions 7 sets warm-up(FST-7 preloaded)

Leg press 6 sets 10 reps (Pscarb style  )

Reverse Deep Hack squat 4 sets

Leg extensions 7 sets (FST-7) this set was carried out with a heavier weight

Lying leg curl 5 sets (i was intending to do standing single leg curl but due to the pump from the FST-7 method i could not bend my leg  )

Seated calf raise 4 sets

Standing calf raise 4 sets

i got to say this was a hard leg session and all done and dusted in 40min.....

GH 6iu's

Levemir Slin 15iu's

20g fish oils

3 x EPO

6 x cranberry extract

3g VitC

3 x Prebiotic

2 x MultiVit

i have had no chance to add cardio this week but must from next week due to my weight having an negative effect on my breathing, so will do 3 x 45min sessions as i planned.....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Paul do you think the long acting slin helps considerably with appetite, as thats something i struggle with too??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate i do, i saw a big difference Wed/Thurs when i did not use it....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i do, i saw a big difference Wed/Thurs when i did not use it....


Well that settles it then


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a nice peaceful weekend plenty of time with the family, Colin (bulkaholic) came down to my place on Saturday for his first review for his precomp prep it was good to see him again....

Today i travelled to London i am here all week and travel home on Friday morning....i trained in castles gym tonight which is one of my favourite gyms...

Training:

Chest and Biceps

Incline smith press 4 warm-up sets, 1 working set

Flat bench press 3 warm ups 1 working set

Incline DB flye 2 warm ups 2 working sets

Cable X overs 7 sets (FST-7)

Biceps:

Standing cable curl 3 sets

Straight bar curl 3 sets

Seated preacher curl 7 sets

another awesome workout ...

I have started cardio this week as a way of making sure my condition stays around the 10-12% mark, i have noticed that i am holding a little more water recently not sure why this is apart from the increase in carbs.

10iu's GH - Getropin

20iu's Levemir

60mcg's IGF-1LR3 PWO

Diet today was....

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/2 scoops whey/25g grapes

Meal 2 - 250g extra lean mince made into a chili/100g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 250g extra lean mince made into a chili/100g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g PB

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey/1 scoop vitargo

Meal 6 - 150g chicken breast/150g fillet steak/veg

after the travelling and training i am very tired tonight unfortunately i have still got work to do so another late night


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Paul.

Will be keeping a careful eye on this thread over the coming year. Your goal setting and attention to detail is excellent

.

Too many people take their off season lightly in an excuse to get fat, I'm really pleased you have adopted this approach and I know it will stand you in great sted come 2010.

BTW are you around on thursday, my day is fairly quiet at the moment so if you wanted to meet it would be good to catch up?

J


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

just found this paul, a great read so far...

can you give me the cliff notes on FST-7?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i was at home today so diet was much better plus i have switched Insulin to Levemir so my appetite was back i was shocked how fast that happened...
> 
> so diet today...
> 
> ...


A few Q`s Paul on quad training:

If your doing 24 sets for Quads how heavy are these sets? Are you reaching failure at 8-12 reps on almost every set?

Whats the Leg Press PScarb style? Also do you do reverse hacks on smith machine?

The reason I ask is cos the ****ty gym I go to has no free weight squat and I need to adapt my training to the gym - we do have a leg press, extension, curl, smith machine etc... Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

a day full of meetings today so food was fine but not all my meals where eaten....

Diet today:

Meal 1 - 3 oats so simple sachets/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 1 serving of couscous/2 cooked chicken breasts

Meal 3 - 1 serving of couscous/2 cooked chicken breasts

Meal 4 - 2 cooked chicken breasts/200g cottage cheese/6 green olives

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey/50g almonds

like i said ok but not perfect, to be honest i am having a fat day which means i look sh1t i feel sh1t hopefully this will not last because when i feel like this i don't eat a lot.....

I trained tonight at virgin active a huge thanks to Rosco from UKM for not only getting me a free pass but for also coming to the hotel so i could follow him to the gym...

Back:

wide grip pull-downs 4 sets

one arm cable row 4 sets

pull-downs 4 sets

straight arm pulls 4 sets

face pulls 4 sets

it was a decent session but as Rosko will tell you finding decent back machines was hard....

i then did 35min cardio..

by the time i got back to the hotel after getting my food from tescos it was time to eat a solid meal so missed out on my PWO meal.....sh1t happens i guess...

it is past 11.00pm and i still have not got half my work finished god i am going to be tired tomorrow....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> Hey Paul.
> 
> Will be keeping a careful eye on this thread over the coming year. Your goal setting and attention to detail is excellent
> 
> ...


sorry mate i am at an expo all day in london until 6.00pm but we definatly have to meet up and train soon i still cannot believe we haven't yet thought  cheers for the props mate.....2010 here i come:thumbup1:



Incredible Bulk said:


> just found this paul, a great read so far...
> 
> can you give me the cliff notes on FST-7?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/48291-fst-7-article-part-1-2-a.html



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> A few Q`s Paul on quad training:
> 
> If your doing 24 sets for Quads how heavy are these sets? Are you reaching failure at 8-12 reps on almost every set?
> 
> ...


i don't go to failure on any quad exercise because of my back injury and because of this i have had to swap the old days of leg pressing 32plates for leg pressing 10 plates pscarb style intensity is the name of the game for my leg sessions now...

pscarb style is to do 6 sets of 10 reps with only 10 seconds between each set...

reverse hack squat is exactly that i face the pads on the hack squat instead of facing out wards...


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Paul,

Very interested in this log as I followed your competition log last year and found it very enlightening.

Couple of questions regarding this log

1. What is your overall off season goals (Increase Muscle size, focus on certain muscle groups etc)

2. What is your target for bodyfat ?? Even though you are not competing, will you be looking to reduce for the summer (holidays etc you know how narcissistic we all are when the sun comes out !!) i.e change in dietary macro 

3. What is a realistic target for muscle gain for this year for someone in your condition and muscle size

Sorry if you have answered these already but all this is pretty new to me and being you have been there and got the tee shirt to prove it, your views would be beneficial.

Many thanks


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Also please can you tell me if the recipe for your chilli is on the recipe section or could you post it so I can try it :thumb:

thanks again


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Really enjoying the Log Ps:thumb:

Hope all stays well and you achieve your goals:thumbup1:

I'm sure you will


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mad7 said:


> Paul,
> 
> Very interested in this log as I followed your competition log last year and found it very enlightening. glad you enjoyed it buddy...
> 
> ...





Mad7 said:


> Also please can you tell me if the recipe for your chili is on the recipe section or could you post it so I can try it :thumb:
> 
> thanks again


no it is not in the recipe section i will post it up on this log later....



tel3563 said:


> Really enjoying the Log Ps:thumb:
> 
> Hope all stays well and you achieve your goals:thumbup1:
> 
> I'm sure you will


cheers mate

So crap day spent the last 10hrs stood up on my feet at an expo in London, my lower back is burning with pain all this and i slept for only 2-3hrs last night due to a migraine....

diet today was p1ss poor at best this along with the late finish and pain in my back and knees i have decided to not train tonight i am fukced and need a day off.....

still feeling crap about myself in general really so i have decided to switch from using levemir every day to just training days and not to go as high as i wanted to as i feel this is contributing to my fat gain over the last few weeks....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g oats/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - protein bar

Meal 3 - protein bar

Meal 4 - chicken/couscous/banana*

Meal 5 - chicken/couscous/banana*

Meal 6 - 2 chicken breasts/200g cottage cheese

*i mixed 3 large cooked chicken breasts with one serving of couscous and 2 small bananas into a large Tupperware dish and split it between meals 4/5

i have another day at the expo tomorrow but will be training at castles no matter what so best i get some pain killers for my back 

sorry to be so down guys but i see no point in a log if all your going to detail is the good days.....


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Cheers Paul,

Ever helpful as usual :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> sorry to be so down guys but i see no point in a log if all your going to detail is the good days.....


It's your journal, and your honesty is refreshing. Not everything is smooth sailing and it's nice to see that this is the case even with those we look up to.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Agree with Darren.

It would be a waste of everyone's time reading fake BS everyday - it's good to see honesty.

Makes it more real life so to speak.

Hope the back improves, mate.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

as you know paul we all have these down days and working longs day like you have wont help at all. a day off sounds like a good idea. it will be interesting to see if changing the way your taking the slin effects this at all.

do you feel the long acting slin is making you put on much fat? and more so than fast acting slin or the same?

just as im going to use sum when i finish dieting.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i cannot say that the long acting slin is putting more fat on me than fast slin as it is to soon to tell, what i do know is i have put on extra fat and i don't like it, it is probably from the Christmas period as we all know you accumulate fat over time not straight away and relaxing over crimbo could have done this.....but in saying all that the high dose i was on during my cycle is out of me now so just on the maintenance dose this could have an effect on how i feel..

i still have visible abs and vascularity just don't feel it....


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> no it is not in the recipe section i will post it up on this log later....
> 
> cheers mate
> 
> ...


I love this as a meal! Especially fried up in a wok.

Sorry if it's already been mentioned and I don't want to make your day worse. But you mentioned your accident with your back and I remember you referring to it in your last log at when we spoke at the NW. You were paralysed if I'm correct? How does it effect your training? Apart from squatting which I know you don't...


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Loving this post and a HUGE help to guys like myself.

Id love to know if the Hany Rambod FST-7 would work for my Target.

Job Well Done mate. Keep it up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

estfna said:


> I love this as a meal! Especially fried up in a wok.
> 
> Sorry if it's already been mentioned and I don't want to make your day worse. But you mentioned your accident with your back and I remember you referring to it in your last log at when we spoke at the NW. You were paralysed if I'm correct? How does it effect your training? Apart from squatting which I know you don't...


yes you are correct i was paralysed from the waist down in 1996 whilst in the navy.

it effects my training by hindering me doing back thickness exercises like Bent over row/T-bar row/Deadlifts plus no squats it effects other exercises when i have had a bad day like stood on my feet for 10 yrs like the last 2 days i just work round it simple as that really.... 



Bradz said:


> Loving this post and a HUGE help to guys like myself.
> 
> Id love to know if the Hany Rambod FST-7 would work for my Target.
> 
> Job Well Done mate. Keep it up.


i think this way of training may put a beginner into overtraining if you are not careful but i think with a few adjustments it would help there is an article in the advanced BB section explaining the theory...

i was again at the Expo today so another day on my feet not eating enough....

i do feel alot better tonight though i came to the conclusion this morning that the most of the bad weight i have seen is water weight as this morning i looked alot better i suppose travelling, not sleeping or drinking enough water will have an effect.....and a negative one....

diet today was indeed bad......this was due to work and could not be avoided as i never went to the gym last night so could not get any protein bars....which are easy to eat when at an expo like i was at today...

Meal 1 - 3 oat so simple sachets/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2 - chicken/couscous/banana*

Meal 3 - chicken/couscous/banana*

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme whey/1 scoop vitargo

Meal 5 - 1 chicken breast/1 small steak/king prawns (hotel meal)

*i mixed 3 large cooked chicken breasts with one serving of couscous and 2 small bananas into a large Tupperware dish and split it between meals 2/3

i trained at castles again tonight it was supposed to be legs but my lower back was fragile so opted to train shoulder and triceps...

Shoulders:

Side lateral raise FST-7 pre-loaded

Mill press 4 sets

Rear delt raise 4 sets

Heavy DB side raise 3 sets

Machine shoulder press FST-7

Triceps:

Straight bar press down FST-7 pre-loaded

Reverse grip press 4 sets

Wide grip press downs 3 sets

had a good session on what i realised was very few carbs, i also had a few positive comments about my size....

back home in the morning which is great as this has been a hard week for me i have really missed my family....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> back home in the morning which is great as this has been a hard week for me i have really missed my family....


At least the weeks over now Ps

Are you doing FST-7 for all body parts?

:beer:

Tel


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I didn't know you served in the navy that's a huge boost to someone like myself

I have a few questions if you don't mind mate

While you were at sea how did you get round the lack of food storage and preperation? I use a lot of supps like mrp's mixed with oats etc but it's far from ideal

Also how did you get round training in rough weather?

All the best for your off season I shall be following and learning


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> At least the weeks over now Ps
> 
> Are you doing FST-7 for all body parts?
> 
> ...


yes mate all body parts...



joeyh1485 said:


> I didn't know you served in the navy that's a huge boost to someone like myself
> 
> I have a few questions if you don't mind mate
> 
> ...


so back at home today totally shattered from such an exhausting week both physically and mentally....no training tonight as i don't train the day i get back home...

going to have a weekend away from the gym and relax with my family.....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Have a good one Ps


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks for the reply mate I think I'll stick to the mrps an try and make friends with the chefs


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

a good weekend was had by all which is just what i needed after last week...

today had a good day diet and training wise..

Diet:

Meal 1 100g Oats/grapes/2 scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 2 250g Chicken/75g basmati rice

Meal 3 250g Chicken/75g basmati rice

Meal 4 2 scoops Whey

Meal 5 PWO - 2 scoops whey/1 scoop vitargo

Meal 6 150g chicken/2 eggs+2whites/Kol less cheese and Gherkins 

add to this 12 jaffa cakes 

Training:

Chest and Biceps....

Incline Smith machine press 3 working sets

Incline Db flies 3 working sets

Flat machine press 3 working sets

Cable x overs FST-7

Standing BB curl FST-7 pre-loaded

Concentration curl 3 sets

Hammer curls 2 sets

the pump i got from this workout was unreal.....

i used the long acting slin again today after not using it most of last week due to work, the fullness i had was awesome this i put down to the Insulin...

15iu's Levemir slin

6iu's Simplexx GH

i am away yet again tomorrow for 2 days in North wales back home on Thursday i should be fine as i use a good gym in Rhyl and most of the time is at my head office so food should be good....

off to bed now


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Paul

What is Kol less cheese?

Am I going to look stupid asking this... mmmm


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate...it is a brand of cheese available in most supermarkets i use it whilst dieting it is a low saturated fat cheese but still taste like normal cheese...

per 100g it has 32g of protein, 16g fat with only 1.6 of saturated fat....


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> no mate...it is a brand of cheese available in most supermarkets i use it whilst dieting it is a low saturated fat cheese but still taste like normal cheese...
> 
> per 100g it has 32g of protein, 16g fat with only 1.6 of saturated fat....


Might give the cheese ago paul, when would you drop it, say if you were prepping??

Have you tried Quark soft cheese, made with milk, and Jelly crystals??

Geo


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Glad I asked! Thanks


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I am on 30iu,s levemere and staying there but had my first hypo.Not 100 percent wether it was the slin or just lack of carbs generall.what do you think.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Geo said:


> Might give the cheese ago paul, when would you drop it, say if you were prepping??
> 
> Have you tried Quark soft cheese, made with milk, and Jelly crystals??
> 
> Geo


not tried quark mate i prefer this cheese....i drop it in the last 4 weeks before a show



bkoz said:


> I am on 30iu,s levemere and staying there but had my first hypo.Not 100 percent wether it was the slin or just lack of carbs generall.what do you think.


don't know mate did you start on 30iu's? if so you might want to drop the amount and build up to that dose..


----------



## reflexlewis (Jan 20, 2009)

MR SCARBOROUGH

finally got my ass on here to post, and will be interesting following your log mate!

oh and can i just say (better late than never) i was there when you took the pics of yourself in the gym and mate as i said they dont do you any justice, you looked much better in the flesh!!!


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi mate,,how are u getting on with fst-7 style of training??r u seeing better pumps in the gym because of it?

Also lewis very good at the british mate,,,deserved it big time!!Number 2 defo on the cards....all the best


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

don't know mate did you start on 30iu's? if so you might want to drop the amount and build up to that dose..quote i started on ten had know probs.i now think it was just carbs in general.as i slept a long time in the afternoon and had to wate till missus cooked.I stolle your leg work out last week and still sore.ha ha i could,nt train em again that week.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reflexlewis said:


> MR SCARBOROUGH
> 
> finally got my ass on here to post, and will be interesting following your log mate!
> 
> oh and can i just say (better late than never) i was there when you took the pics of yourself in the gym and mate as i said they dont do you any justice, you looked much better in the flesh!!!


Thanks for that Lewis and welcome to the board....for those who do not know Lewis he is the current Junior British Champ and Mr Cores training partner



bkoz said:


> don't know mate did you start on 30iu's? if so you might want to drop the amount and build up to that dose..quote i started on ten had know probs.i now think it was just carbs in general.as i slept a long time in the afternoon and had to wate till missus cooked.I stolle your leg work out last week and still sore.ha ha i could,nt train em again that week.


although you do not get peaks and troughs with longer slin you still have to eat on a regular basis so probably the issue you had..

So up in North Wales and trained at PowerHouse gym last night i was very very tired and nearly did not get to the gym, but managed to get there with the help of 3 Lean R capsules 

i trained back and Rear delts...

Narrow grip pull downs FST-7 pre-loaded

Seated row 3 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 3 sets

DB row 3 sets

Low pulley rope pulls FST-7

Bent over DB raise 4 sets

followed by 30min cardio on a treadmill...

diet yesterday was..

Meal 1 - 100g oats/2scoops whey/grapes

Meal 2 - 75g basmati rice/250g chicken

Meal 3 - Protein 50 bar

Meal 4 - 75g basmati rice/250g chicken

Meal 5 PWO 2scoops whey/50g almonds

Meal 6 - 2 cooked chicken breasts/200g cottage cheese

10iu's GH

15iu's Levemir

good session considering the day i had i managed to get a good 9hrs sleep last night so a little bit more up for it today...


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Paul do you have veggies or salad in your diet??

kev.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kelly.km said:


> Paul do you have veggies or salad in your diet??
> 
> kev.


i do have some salad or veg when at home but when staying in hotels it is hard to cook or eat either....



dutch_scott said:


> paul... have u altered your off season training this year alot?
> 
> U still doing the 2010 nabba west britain, that will be my first show ever!! got 15 months!


yes mate i have started the FST-7 style of training for this year to see if this will give me the progress i think i need to challenge for the British in 2010..

yes i will be there at the West next year hopefully taking my 5th reginal title and 3rd overall....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

always nice to competitors mate.... 

Yesterday was a more grounded day as i spent the day in my head office so diet was good although i don't think i am eating enough this will be made clear come sat when i weigh again...

Diet yesterday:

Meal 1 - 3 sachets Oats so simple/2 scoops Extreme whey/grapes

Meal 2 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g almonds

Meal 3 - chicken/rice and banana

Meal 4 - chicken/rice and banana

Meal 5 - PWO 2 scoops whey/1 scoop vitargo

Meal 6 - chicken/cottage cheese

I trained at Powerhouse gym again i was joined by the brother of a work colleague who is a natural competitor just starting out...

Shoulders:

Smith machine mill press2 warm ups 3 working sets

Seated DB side raise 4 sets

Cybex shoulder press (knuckles facing) 3 sets

Seated front raise 3 sets

Triceps:

EZ bar press downs 4 sets

reverse grip press down 3 sets

Overhead rope extensions 3 sets

very good workout although in the last 2 days i have been shattered and had to push myself to get to the gym.

Today was mainly taken up with an 8hr drive from Rhyl to Plymouth because of a bad crash on the M5.....diet was good as i prepared before hand..

Meal 1 - 3 sachets Oats so simple/2 scoops Extreme whey/grapes

Meal 2 - chicken/couscous and banana

Meal 3 - chicken/couscous and banana

Meal 4 - home made lasagna and garlic bread...yum yum 

Meal 5 - 5 whole eggs/3 yolks omelette with 50g kol less cheese and gherkins....in about 5minutes 

i think after next week i should be at home for a few weeks so can concentrate on some size...


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

as always Paul very interesting. Glad your well


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I like the idea of lasagne. I don't suppose you could briefly give a recipe or is it nothing out of the ordinary, just standard lasagne?

I am new to this forum, but am amazed at how you have managed to train around your back problem.

If you could offer some advice to somebody hoping to compete at some stage in 2010, what would it be?

Have a good weekend.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

little Chris i will get the recipe from the wife 

Eat lots of good food and listen to your body is the best advice i could give anyone who wants to compete...

so a full day at home today feeling very good my beautiful wife has just found out she has been offered a place at University in September to study Psychology so proud of her.....

right sloppy crap over with 

Diet today was...

Meal 1 - 100g Crunchy nut cornflakes/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 65g Basmati rice/250g lean mince made into a chili

Meal 3 - 65g Basmati rice/250g lean mince made into a chili

Meal 4 - 100g Oats/2 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey/1 scoop vitargo

Meal 6 - 4 whole eggs/1 tin tuna/50g kol less cheese

just for those wondering what happened at breakfast my little girl wanted me to have the same as her(CNC)....

I trained legs tonight thought i would change it around a little although sitting here now i wish i hadn't 

Quads:

Leg extensions FST-7 pre-loaded

Reverse Hack Squat 4 sets deep squat

Leg Press FST-7

Lying leg curl 6 x 10 reps 10 sec between each set

then 30min on a treadmill....

15iu's Levemir

6iu's Simplexx GH

looking forward to a weekend with the family now and a lovely pizza tomorrow night 

i have been reliably informed that the Gym shoot me and my wife did last year with Alex Mac of the Beef will be in the Feb edition of the BEEF so well chuffed about that...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lol i can just imagine you and your daughter sat eatin crunchy nut class.

congrats to your wife for getting her place at uni mate. i also start in sept.

how are you finding the FST-7 so far mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think it is excellent mate gives an awesome pump but different to normal pumps...

well i started this log at around the 222lb mark this was down 5lbs from the 227lbs i finished my last cycle at the start of December, i have purposely not weighed myself every week mainly because i am not as obsessed with weight like i am pre-comp....but this morning was 225lbs so i guess i am doing something right  i have added a little bad weight but definatly not that much.....my cycle starts in 3 weeks so cannot wait for that...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats to your wife, Paul. And the CNC won't kill you


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> so a full day at home today feeling very good my beautiful wife has just found out she has been offered a place at University in September to study Psychology so proud of her.....
> 
> *right sloppy crap over with*
> 
> looking forward to a weekend with the family now and a lovely pizza tomorrow night


Not at all mate,these are the things that keep you grounded and give you the focus to do what you do so well.

Congrats to her and you for the progress,top journal.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys for the best wishes to Jenny we are over the moon...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well done paul congrats to jenny cos she must have worked hard. :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> just for those wondering what happened at breakfast my little girl wanted me to have the same as her(CNC)....
> 
> .


This is the reason I have to cook twice as much chicken/rice of a weekend and I'm not alowed raw eggs in my shakes

my son wants to eat and drink exactly the same things as daddy, altho I think his mum is going to kill me if he hits another random double bicep while walking round town:lol:

This journal is a great insight to how someone at your level approaches the off season thanks for taking the time to log it all:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

joey my boy loves the Oats/Whey i have in the morning 

glad you like the log mate...


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

joeyh1485 said:


> This is the reason I have to cook twice as much chicken/rice of a weekend and I'm not alowed raw eggs in my shakes
> 
> my son wants to eat and drink exactly the same things as daddy, altho I think his mum is going to kill me if he hits another random double bicep while walking round town:lol:
> 
> This journal is a great insight to how someone at your level approaches the off season thanks for taking the time to log it all:thumbup1:


lol mate my little 5 year old girl likes to hit a double bicep pose every now and then....

agreed this is a great journal :thumb:


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi paul great log im reading with great interest, i tried your back and leg work outs cuz i have lower back problems as i had a prolapsed disc which is torn and split between L3 and L4, so i took your approach and was really impressed, done legs today and could hardly walk for the first time in a long while i was allways so cautious so thanx mate, good luck.

Terry.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

glad it was of help Terry give me a shout if you need any more info mate


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you mate i will.


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Paul,

Following this with great interest. You have mentioned a few meals and been questioned about the recipes (chilli, lasagne). I know I've asked before but is it possible to either post them in this thread or even in the recipes section as other will sure to be interested as good tasting food is hard to come by on a diet :lol:

Many thanks again.

PP - Its good to read a thread about BB and nutrition as the board seems to been reduced lately to a "slanning match and an ego trip" forum... :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry mate i will post them up tomorrow....bad memory 

unfortunately due to the size of the board you will get a wide range of opinions and sometimes guys do not realise it is only a board and let there anger spill over....glad you like the journal mate


----------



## Colin Robertson (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this issue of the beef to Paul


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Paul, i see you mention the fst 7 routines. Im looking to perhaps incoporate them into my routine too.

Ive noticed though that when youve posted a workout, sometimes they arent mentioned, is that because your just using them for bodyparts you consider need brought up??

This is what im thinking of doing as opposed to doing them for every bodypar.

As always mate, an interesting log


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use them on mostly lagging body parts but also if you use them all the time you do run the risk of over training...

i have found that chest and Quads are very good incorporating this style of training...


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Will you be posting any progress pics up soon mate.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i use them on mostly lagging body parts but also if you use them all the time you do run the risk of over training...
> 
> i have found that chest and Quads are very good incorporating this style of training...


Yeh i thought they may lead to over training too which is why i was thinking of only certain bodyparts..Even though im doing very low volume aswell.

I actually e mailed Hany Rambod regarding telling what i currently do amd my plan on incorporating them into my routine. He said i could do, however suggests " doing it by itself for maximum gains ". I havnt yet had clarification as to what he meant as from what ive read about fst 7 suggests adding to current routines...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stuartcore said:


> Will you be posting any progress pics up soon mate.


i will do in the next cpl of weeks mate before my cycle begins......

Brabus - he has advanced methods called Pre and Re-Loaded methods i have used both on Legs and let me tell you it hurts


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the weekend was a little off as my son was ill with a virus was up with him at 3am Sunday morning for a few hours.....

today i was working from home so all my meals where eaten as planned along with a good training session at Core fitness with my training partner...

Diet:

Meal 1 - 2 bran bagels\3 whole eggs+3 whites

Meal 2 - 250g Mince(chili)\100g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 250g Mince(chili)\100g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 100g bite size shredded wheat\ 2 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 1 large banana\1bagel\2scoops whey

Meal 6 - 3 whole eggs+3 whites\5 chicken sausages

Training was back and rear delts tonight...

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Seated row 4 sets

One arm DB row 3 sets

Seated lever row FST-7

Bent over DB row 5 sets

The session was completed at a fast pace.....

6iu's Simplexx GH

15iu's Levemir

feeling very full today very positive about my current condition and weight.....

i am booking my next blood tests this week so i can see where i am before my next cycle starts in 3 weeks time....


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

so Paul you have had a few weeks of using the Levemir..

How are you finding this now? at first you said you was putting on a bit of fat...

Are you going to stay on 15iu's or do you intend to increase..

with the 15iu's has this produced positive results and no fat gains..

I'm sorry if this is a lot of questions but I just want to know your experience..

I have been looking at the UKI forum and I have taken the plunge and ordered some levemir..

previously I was using fast acting but this seems a much safer route and more beneficial..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the week i went up to 20iu was a bad week work wise felt crap about myself so i dropped back to 15iu's and felt better....i will raise it in the future but the 15iu's is doing its job so don't see the need to raise it yet.....

i have put on some fat but then i am not dieting so it is not surprising but i am holding a fair amount of water from raising the simplexx to 6iu's.....

i have definitely got better gains with the long slin than the shorter acting stuff...

i trained at castles gym tonight and got some positive feedback from a few guys i respect at the gym i was there 2 weeks ago and they have said i have improved in this time and seeing as i am off cycle i am very pleased with that.......

tonight was chest and biceps....

Cable X overs FST-7 preload

Incline smith press 4 sets

Seated hammer flat press 4 sets

Pec Deck FST-7

Standing cable curl 4 sets

DB curl 3 sets

EZ curl FST-7

diet was a little weird today as i left my Tupperware at home  when i left for London....luckily i had some Extreme Protein bars in my bag and M&S are open at some motorway services 

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/2 scoops whey/grapes

Meal 2 - 2 Extreme Bars

Meal 3 - 2 chicken wholewheat sandwiches

Meal 4 - 2 Extreme Bars

Meal 5 - PWO 2 scoops whey/50g almonds

Meal 6 - hotel food Chicken surf and turf = 1 chicken breast/1 small steak/6 prawns and salad

like i said a weird day diet wise but i have been shopping and have 2 cooked chickens in my room ready to eat tomorrow  oh yes and some new Tupperware tubs


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Excellent journal Paul, So you have found your holding more water since increasing the simplexx, i think thats where a lot of mine was coming from also. When are you taking the growth all in one spurt or in two doses, and at what time of the day please.


----------



## Damo NY (Mar 13, 2008)

Paul,

Just read through you journal. An excellent read, open and honest, the way it should be.

I'm a natural bodybuilder and start my contest prep in April as I'm competing in a few BNBF shows in July/August.After reading your journal, I'm considering using the FST 7 method of training, mainly for biceps and hamstrings, so I would appreciate it if you could answer a few questions for me?

1 - Are all 7 sets taken to failure?

2 - Would you recommend FST 7 training for pre-contest?

I've been training on and off for the last 15 years, consistently 'bodybuilding' for the last 2 years, so I would consider myself a fairly advanced trainer.

Thanks

Damo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PAULSHEZ said:


> Excellent journal Paul, So you have found your holding more water since increasing the simplexx, i think thats where a lot of mine was coming from also. When are you taking the growth all in one spurt or in two doses, and at what time of the day please.


i take all my GH in one dose before bed mate i find this to be the best way for me....



Damo NY said:


> Paul,
> 
> Just read through you journal. An excellent read, open and honest, the way it should be.
> 
> ...


i don't see why a natural BB cannot use this system, the FST-7 style is used at the basic level at the end of a workout so on biceps it would be say EZ curls you pick a weight that will allow you to do 10-12 reps but not easy then you perform 7 sets believe me by the 7 set you will fail 

i would use it pre-comp but as a natty i would not use it in the last 6 weeks.....

I did not have net access last night to detail my workout so here goes...

Wednesday:

it was another normal away from home in and out of meetings type of day so diet was good but a little all over the place...

Diet:

Meal 1 - 4 weetabix/2 scoops extreme whey/bowl of fruit

Meal 2 - 1 Extreme Protein bar

Meal 3 - 1 large chicken breast/plain fettucini pasta

Meal 4 - 1 serving of couscous/2 chicken breasts

Meal 5 - PWO 2 sachets Oats/2 scoops whey

Meal 6 - 1 chicken breast/1 small steak/6 large prawns (hotel surf and turf)

Training:

it was legs last night so decided to try a few new things to mix it up a little..

Leg extensions FST-7 pre-loaded

Leg press 6 sets 10 reps 10sec between sets

Squats....yes Squats FST-7 (1 20kg plate a side deep squats)

Lying leg curl 4 sets

Seated Leg curl 4 sets

Seated calf raise 6 sets of 20 reps

my legs today are burning and still pumped, i do feel the FST-7 style of training really suits legs....

Today was a day off from the gym as i travelled home, i have got ibolamanfluvirus so under the weather hopefully i can shift it in the next 24hrs....

i have a whole week at home next week which will be nice plus give me a chance to use the Slin every day....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

a bit under the weather today the Ibolamanflu virus has taken a real hold of me, i did train although changed things round and took it easy....

i trained Triceps/Shoulders...

Triceps:

Skull crushers 4 sets

Straight bar pushdowns 3 sets

Reverse grip pushdowns 3 sets

Shoulders:

Machine shoulder press FST-7

DB side raise FST-7

had an amazing pump although very under the weather....

some of you might know that i had a bad accident in 1996 so have not been able to squat since then yet i felt it was good to do it on wednesday night and god am i suffering today....i can hardly move......

Diet today was good also mainly because was at home...

Meal 1 - 100g oats/2scoops whey/grapes

Meal 2 - 200g Lean mince (chili)/100g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 200g Lean mince (chili)/100g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 100g shreddies/2 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 100g shreddies/1 banana/2 scoops whey

Meal 6 - 250g chicken/200g parsnips

i took a pic at the gym tonight after training i think it shows the mass i have put on....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bloody hell Mr Scarb... huge!

*Lies down in a darkened room*


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Arms looking bigger

Very thick mate:thumbup1:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking very thick and heavy, awesome Paul :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys did not have time to properly pose but will get a few more pics up when i go back on cycle in 2 weeks


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Bloody hell, Paul - totally awesome!!

Looking fantastic this past year and a half (not to say you weren't before, but you know what I mean),


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i understand what you mean mate...i guess when it comes together it comes together if you see what i mean weird how i use less gear now though...... 

before now the heaviest i have been before i start a cycle is 214lbs i am 225lbs now with 2 weeks yet to run natural  maybe i could do a BNBF show??


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i understand what you mean mate...i guess when it comes together it comes together if you see what i mean weird how i use less gear now though......
> 
> before now the heaviest i have been before i start a cycle is 214lbs i am 225lbs now with 2 weeks yet to run natural  maybe i could do a BNBF show??


lol, well you wouldn't be the first person to do that 

225lbs with conditioning like that - jammy git :tongue:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes but i am really tall at 5'5"


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes but i am really tall at 5'5"


 :whistling:

This FST7 malarky sounds interesting....can lady-girls do it too?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i don't see why not Tan, once you get the weight correct not to light that all seven sets are easy but then not to heavy so that you cannot finish the seven sets.....

maybe can take a few women through their paces with this style of training at your seminar?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking good there Paul looks like you have added some quality mass...


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good Paul, a real inspiratation...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Clarkey and Newdur no point in wasting this off season got a title to win next year


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like you are making very good progress off cycle paul. looks like your set up tp get some very good gains off this cycle.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

FFS Paul,that pic just blew me away mate,you look MASSIVE!!! you look like a muscleheadz character in the pic mate and i mean that in the nicest possible way,what a size.


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

Looking great mate.

Triceps look immense :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i don't see why not Tan, once you get the weight correct not to light that all seven sets are easy but then not to heavy so that you cannot finish the seven sets.....
> 
> maybe can take a few women through their paces with this style of training at your seminar?


I'd be up for it!!!! :thumbup1: So is it 1st and last exercise or just the last one...talk to me like I'm 4. I like the look of the DC, looks right up my street but it also looks so complicated and you know me...nice and simple! :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> I'd be up for it!!!! :thumbup1: So is it 1st and last exercise or just the last one...talk to me like I'm 4. I like the look of the DC, looks right up my street but it also looks so complicated and you know me...nice and simple! :whistling:


the basics of the style is to do the last exercise FST-7 style then when you get the hang of that a more advanced way is to do the first and last exercise using this method...



dutch_scott said:


> do u weigh your food and try to shoot for eg. 300g protein, 300g carbs, etc?
> 
> just i have been told i eat tiny amounts even when 280+, you seem to have a good appetite.


yes mate i weigh my food when i can in hotels it is not possible....i aim to get in 300g of protein per day along with 350g of carbs many say i don't eat alot for my size either but appetite does not distinguish size i know many guys who eat twice as much as me but are half the size...in my opinion you eat what you eat to maintain and build no more no less...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

For the chilli, is that the weight of the mince uncooked? Or do you cook it and then weigh out 250g?

Also, is this the case for the chicken as well? raw weight or cooked weight?

Looking very impressive in the picture.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all the weights i mention are uncooked weights...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I like basic!!!!! Simple lass wi simple needs!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as some of you might know my family are my world...so i thought i would share a few recent pics we got done of our two kids....looking at these pics make me realise what life is all about....


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

Just seen these on facebook, adorable children


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i agree being a parent is a great gift and every moment should be cherished....

they grow up far to quick....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Jesus, Paul you look massive in that picture :thumbup1:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Fantastic Pictures Paul ,great kids. We got some done recently of our daughter, money well spent.

You are looking huge in that last pic mate.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i understand what you mean mate...i guess when it comes together it comes together if you see what i mean weird how i use less gear now though......
> 
> i agree with you there Paul,i dont think people need to be using **** loads of gear...
> 
> surely you body only uses what it needs and the rest is waisted?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

its nice to show the other side and that bodybuilders arnt all a bunch of selfish self centred buggers ,

kids and family should come first above all else , even big arms lol

nice one m8 :thumb:

fb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers for the comments guys on both pics....mind you Aiden did not look so cute when i had to get a melted smartie out of his nose this morning


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> cheers for the comments guys on both pics....mind you Aiden did not look so cute when i had to get a melted smartie out of his nose this morning


lol mate they do stick some strange things up there noses and in there ears...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Found the recipe, for the other person who was interested: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/beef-other-meat/15184-chili.html

Children look very cute, I hope one day I will be able to experience the happiness they bring.


----------



## 7367wells (Jan 22, 2009)

You look massive in that last picture! Kids are good looking kids too, you've done well!

This is a great thread, will keep reading as you keep posting. I am still a learner, so its good to read things like this especially when its written by someone with as much experience as you.

Keep it up!

Jim


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Jim...

Little Chris i forgot i posted that i now add chili powder or chopped green chilis to it along with kidney beans....

i also do one from scratch but i am to ill today to go through it  but will....


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

How are you getting on with the DOMS from the fst-7 woorkouts Paul? I usually train most days at the moment due to a lack of work but the DOMS I get from each session last 3-4 days. This causes cross overs onto my other workouts meaning I have to juggle bodyparts to train what doesnt hurt that day lol.

For Example trained back Thurs, then Chest Fri from these two workouts alone everything except my quads, calves, bis and abs hurt and still do lol!

Trained calves and abs yesterday as I couldnt train bis without further working my tris which are sore as hell!.

SD


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Hi Paul as expected log is a good read. Looking nice and full in your pic looks like you are managing to keep in good conditon to. Especialy interested in your use of long acting slin, as i think this would be a much better option for me. I see you were up here recently to let us know next time your up I would be happy to join you for a training session. :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Pictures of your kids are great, Paul - that's what's it's all about.

It's refreshing seeing someone put their priority's in the right place.

Good on you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SportDr said:


> How are you getting on with the DOMS from the fst-7 woorkouts Paul? I usually train most days at the moment due to a lack of work but the DOMS I get from each session last 3-4 days. This causes cross overs onto my other workouts meaning I have to juggle bodyparts to train what doesnt hurt that day lol.
> 
> For Example trained back Thurs, then Chest Fri from these two workouts alone everything except my quads, calves, bis and abs hurt and still do lol!
> 
> ...


the DOMs are worse using this method but not to bad and are gone before i hit the same muscle again, or the muscle as a secondry muscle....3-4 days for DOMS to go is a long time maybe either miss a workout to rest more or don't use this style in every workout?



eurgar said:


> Hi Paul as expected log is a good read. Looking nice and full in your pic looks like you are managing to keep in good conditon to. Especialy interested in your use of long acting slin, as i think this would be a much better option for me. I see you were up here recently to let us know next time your up I would be happy to join you for a training session. :thumbup1:


i should be up there the 10/11/12 of this month......



chrisj22 said:


> Pictures of your kids are great, Paul - that's what's it's all about.
> 
> It's refreshing seeing someone put their priority's in the right place.
> 
> Good on you.


i love BB but my family is what drives my life anyone who puts BB before family is a mug...imo


----------



## 0msin (Dec 29, 2008)

Paul i must say after reading this, hands up to you, all seems pretty dam hectic (& expensive lol),

It will be intresting for me to keep up on all the progress in here as my plans for this year seem doomed due shoulder probs (Rotator cuff tear) get final results from the CT scan thursday!

Got 1 question with your supps:

5g fish oil/1g vitC/prebiotic/Multi-vit/1 x primrose oil/2 x cranberry caps/400iu's VitE

How often are these taken?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Just seen that pic you posted, looking huge mate! :rockon:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

0msin said:


> Paul i must say after reading this, hands up to you, all seems pretty dam hectic (& expensive lol),
> 
> It will be intresting for me to keep up on all the progress in here as my plans for this year seem doomed due shoulder probs (Rotator cuff tear) get final results from the CT scan thursday!
> 
> ...


each day i have....

20g of fish oil

3-4g of VitC

3 x primrose oil

4 x pre-biotics

2 x multi vit

6 x cranberry caps

800iu's VitE

i spread these out over the day...



pastanchicken said:


> Just seen that pic you posted, looking huge mate! :rockon:


cheers mate...

well the weekend was a waste as the IbolaManFlu i got on Friday took a real hold of me with the worst day being last night and today, so no training today and my food intake has been...

2 bowls of shreddies

2 scoops whey

4 chocolate fingers

fish and sweet spuds (wife making me tea)

i just have had no appetite today, i am hoping this will shift tonight so that at the very least i can get my eating back on track tomorrow....

if anyone has sent me PM's over the last 24hrs please bare with me as i have not been up to answering anything today....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I saw this and thought of you xx






I wou;d do that clever embedding thing...but I can't!


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

Really interesting read so far Pscarb. Can i ask how this off season differs from previous ones? Do you try not to exceed a specific % bodyfat in the off season?

From experience, (and i know it's a bit of a generalisation) are there any specific do's and don'ts for a successful off season?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tommy28 said:


> Really interesting read so far Pscarb. Can i ask how this off season differs from previous ones? Do you try not to exceed a specific % bodyfat in the off season?
> 
> From experience, (and i know it's a bit of a generalisation) are there any specific do's and don'ts for a successful off season?


i have competed for the last 5yrs so never really had a decent off season since 2003 and my physique is very different now...

i generally eat clean carbs in the week Mon-Fri and then eat whatever i want on the weekends.....this way i can keep a decent level of conditioning and enjoy my food....

i try to keep to the 12% BF level whilst bulking at my height any more and i would look like the michelin man 



ElfinTan said:


> I saw this and thought of you xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this made Jenny laugh


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

have you seen my journal yet paul? be intersted on your critical eye


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> not exact but similar, im myself upto a much higher weight off cycle than on,
> 
> do u feel u will push previous levels by gaining more off cycle?


yes most definatly i am all ready heavier than ever before, with the time i have left and the new peptides i am going to be using i am hopeful of acheiving a higher weight with better condition onstage next year



laurie g said:


> have you seen my journal yet paul? be intersted on your critical eye


will have a look later mate...

Little chris my email is [email protected]


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Paul... I see your using 1ml test a wk now with some slin/GH... What do you plan to add to this in a couple of weeks when you take things up a notch?


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

HI paul looking good mate, you said to ask if i needed anymore info regarding traning so just a quick 1 for ya, hamstrings i need some advice cuz i cant do most exercises cuz of my back problems so any advice you can chuck my way would be great so thanks in advance.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the DOMs are worse using this method but not to bad and are gone before i hit the same muscle again, or the muscle as a secondry muscle....3-4 days for DOMS to go is a long time maybe either miss a workout to rest more or don't use this style in every workout?
> 
> i should be up there the 10/11/12 of this month......
> 
> I will see how local I am on those days and will try to make ir over there. what time do you usualy train?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Paul... I see your using 1ml test a wk now with some slin/GH... What do you plan to add to this in a couple of weeks when you take things up a notch?


although nothing set in stone yet it will probably be the same as my last cycle...

10 weeks of 2g Test Cyp/500mg Tren E per week maybe with e D/bol kick at the front...

i have now got some CJC1295 and GH frag 176 which i may incorporate into my next cycle but i am unsure....



tedder said:


> HI paul looking good mate, you said to ask if i needed anymore info regarding traning so just a quick 1 for ya, hamstrings i need some advice cuz i cant do most exercises cuz of my back problems so any advice you can chuck my way would be great so thanks in advance.


6 sets of 10 reps with 10 seconds between each set on lying leg curl will give your hamstrings the shock they need....



eurgar said:


> I will see how local I am on those days and will try to make ir over there. what time do you usualy train?


ok mate no probs i need to confirm my schedule...but i normally train around 6ish

so first day back at the gym since last Friday due to my pretty bad case of IbolaManFlu which was confirmed by the wife on Monday so not typical man flu  i am not 100% yet just got crap in my sinus and chest but good enough to train and eat 

trained Back tonight using just FST-7 as i wanted a quick intense session

all exercises done FST-7 style

Close grip pulldowns

wide grip pulldowns behind neck

seated machine row

rope straight arm pulls normal 4 sets

my diet today was back on track...

Meal 1 - 100g cheerios/2scoops whey

Meal 2 - 250g chicken/100g basmati rice/1 Muller yogurt

Meal 3 - 300g spud/1 tin tuna/50g leskol cheese

Meal 4 - 100g Oats/grapes/2 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 360g new potatoes/250g lean mince

Meal 6 - 2scoops whey/50g peanut butter

as i mentioned above i am looking into using either CJC1295 or GH Frag176 peptides in my next cycle i will keep records in this log on the results it gives me...

i also have some naltrexone to use for HPTA recovery later on in the year....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

will be interesting to see these peptides work mate as always very good of you to track your progress.


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

Paul i was just wondering if you have anything in your oats such as raisins or somthing and also do you have them with water ??

Terry.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Have sent an email Paul.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tedder said:


> Paul i was just wondering if you have anything in your oats such as raisins or somthing and also do you have them with water ??
> 
> Terry.


i have grapes in my oats i cut them in half....i mix my oats with hot water from the kettle then eat them....



LittleChris said:


> Have sent an email Paul.


will answer this weekend buddy


----------



## 0msin (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> 10 weeks of 2g Test Cyp/500mg Tren E per week maybe with e D/bol kick at the front...


2g Test Cyp, would you do this biweekly or overlap dosages with weekly inj ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all done on one day per week there is no valid reason to split the dose


----------



## 0msin (Dec 29, 2008)

Only reason i ask is i get headaches from aas regardless of dosage so i try to inj at the end of the aas half life to prevent higher blood androgen levels or spikes, So iv read the half life for test cyp is 10- 14 days so inj weekly would cause uneven blood levels, does this not cause you haedaches or affect you in anyway?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you will never get even blood levels with any gear as the amount in the blood will drop daily.....in my opinion trying to get even blood levels is a waste of time...

i do not suffer from high blood pressure when on any steroid....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

still recovering today but a little better than yesterday, i am fine in my self but the crap i have in my sinus's and on my chest is annoying more than anything else....

Diet was good again although my appetite is still not 100%

Meal 1 - 100g oats/grapes/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2 - 250g chicken/100g basmati rice

Meal 3 - big bowl of chicken soup with 200g of chicken cooked and placed in the bowl/2 wholemeal bagels

Meal 4 - Same as meal 1

Meal 5 - 300g sweet spud/3 whole eggs+3 whites/50g leskol cheese

Meal 6 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g PB

Training again was cut back tonight because of the crap on my chest....

Shoulders:

Machine press FST-7

DB side raise FST-7

BB front press 4 sets

Biceps:

BB pass curls 4 sets (stand in front of your TP when he has finished 12 reps the BB is passed straight to you then you repeat etc etc)

Seated concentration curls 4 sets

done and dusted in 40min....

Levemir 16iu's

GH 6iu's

i have just booked my blood test for the 16th of Feb so this is the date my cycle will start.....i am putting together a plan to use the new peptides i have once this is decided on you guys will be the first to know.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

SD said:


> How are you getting on with the DOMS from the fst-7 woorkouts Paul? I usually train most days at the moment due to a lack of work but the DOMS I get from each session last 3-4 days. This causes cross overs onto my other workouts meaning I have to juggle bodyparts to train what doesnt hurt that day lol.
> 
> For Example trained back Thurs, then Chest Fri from these two workouts alone everything except my quads, calves, bis and abs hurt and still do lol!
> 
> ...


cold bath 4 ten mins after training, absolutely swear by it, if you are jammed for time in a week give it a go, it is like a miracle cure


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

enjoying the thread paul some great info on here. I have been doing the fst-7 for a few weeks and am really enjoying it. makes a nice change from the low volume stuff I have been doing. To those of you who are having problems with recovery I have found that doing a 4 day split over 3 days seems to be working well for recovery so you get 9 days rest between bodyparts. Got the idea of james l and troy brown and it seems to be helping. Is worth giving a go to the people who are struggling to recover.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice tip mate....

seems this week has gone by quick this week, feeling better again today although a dry cough still giving me crap...because of this my training has had to lower intensity...

i trained Chest and triceps tonight..

Incline machine press 4 sets

Low incline BB press 4 sets

pec deck 4 sets

Tricep pushdowns 3 sets

reverse grip pressdowns 4 sets

overhead extension 4 sets

i had a huge pump tonight which shocked me as i missed my 4th meal so had less carbs today than previous days....

diet...

Meal 1 - 2 wholemeal bagels/4 whole eggs+3 whites

Meal 2 - 250g lean mince/300g new spuds

Meal 3 - 2 wholemeal bagels/250g lean mince

Meal 4 - 2 scoops build and recover/1 scoop extreme whey

Meal 5 - 250g steamed cod/150g new baby spuds

my cycle starts on the 16th of Feb at the moment it will contain...

Test Cyp

Tren E

GH

Levemir

CJC1295

GH Frags 176

IGF-1LR3

Naltrexone

amounts and frequency of the peptides will be sorted closer to the time as my work will stop me from using them in the normal way.....

....


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Isnt neltrexone a receptor blocker.ie drugs dont work.I have a friend who was a adict and now has naltrexone.If he uses heroin he dos,nt feel it.fill me in on this very intresting.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> all done on one day per week there is no valid reason to split the dose


Paul, have i read right that your doing 2grams of test cyp all at one go?? Is that like 8-10ml? Would that also be the same for the Tren too?? Seems alot to be taken at one time.

If i have read that right would you then pin in various body parts to avoid a big build up of oil in one spot?

I know youve stated taht its difficult to get even blood levels, but does this ammount in one day not cause a massive spike or something??

Apologies for the questions but im curious to this


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bkoz said:


> Isnt neltrexone a receptor blocker.ie drugs dont work.I have a friend who was a adict and now has naltrexone.If he uses heroin he dos,nt feel it.fill me in on this very intresting.


yes mate it is a drug given to substance addicts to kick the habit as it is a opiod antagonist but it also has a use minimising HPTA suppression here is part of an article on UKI.



> *Naltrexone* is orally active, with a safe and effective oral dose being about 100mg for a 220lb male.18 While a lower dose of about 25-50mg of nalmefene would seemingly have the same benefit.20,24 Increasing the dose with either of these drugs will surely increase the likelihood of side-effects without notably increasing the benefit. An every 3rd day protocol would seem appropriate with these drugs, as only to increase GnRH and LH release enough to prevent pituitary and testicular shrinkage - Just enough to keep them in the "ball game". Also, a twice a week dosing protocol would most likely limit the increased opioid sensitivity induced by the long-term use of the drugs.





BRABUS said:


> Paul, have i read right that your doing 2grams of test cyp all at one go?? Is that like 8-10ml? Would that also be the same for the Tren too?? Seems alot to be taken at one time.
> 
> If i have read that right would you then pin in various body parts to avoid a big build up of oil in one spot?
> 
> ...


the total amount is 8ml as i use Pro-Chems TrenTest yes you read correctly all is done on one day 2 glutes/2 delts...

there is no spike as the AAS does not immedialty release and start working obvouisly this would not be true if i jabbed a shorter ester of this amount.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate it is a drug given to substance addicts to kick the habit as it is a opiod antagonist but it also has a use minimising HPTA suppression here is part of an article on UKI.
> 
> *
> *
> ...


*
*

*
Cheers Paul. Also didnt realise the Test and Tren was a mix.* :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

and a very good mix at that:thumb:


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi paul,

cjc1295 what is this mate?

Also what is GHfrags? as I see you have already listed GH

...think I have your iabolamanflu :cursing:

G


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CJC-1295:

This brings us to the introduction of a far more stable form of GHRH called CJC-1295. CJC-1295 is a tetrasubstituted peptide analogue of GHRH with D-Ala, Gln, Ala, and Leu substitutions at positions 2, 8, 15, and 27 respectively. These substitutions create a much more stable peptide with the substitution at position 2 to prevent DPP-IV cleavage, position 8 to reduce asparagine rearrangement or amide hydrolysis to aspartic acid, position 15 to enhance bioactivity, and position 27 to prevent methionine oxidation. These substitutions are key in increasing the overall half life of CJC-1295 but there lies an even greater reason as to why the half life has been extended from ~7 minutes to greater than 7 days! Bioconjugation is a relatively newer technology that takes a reactive group and attaches it to a peptide, which in turn reacts with a nucleophilic (usually a partially negative molecule) entity found in the blood to form a more stable bond. Albumin, one of the most abundant substances in the human body is chosen as the nucelophile by this particular peptide thanks to a Cys34 thiol group that attracts it. By combining the tetrasubstituted GHRH analogue with maleimodoproprionic acid using a Lys linker, you create a GHRH peptide with a high binding affinity for albumin. Once the CJC-1295 molecule has attached itself to albumin, it is given an extended half life and bioavailability thanks to the albumin preventing enzymatic degredation and kidney excretion. In fact, bioconjugation is so effective that there was less than 1% of CJC-1295 left unreacted in vivo and over 90% was stabilized after subcutaneous injection. This means that you get more of what you paid for working for you. There was no DPP-IV degredation observed on CJC-1295 in any of the various experiments conducted.

Due to the extremely long half life of CJC-1295 it is plausible to use this peptide once per week with outstanding results. Much like compounds such as testosterone enanthate, however, it would be wiser to use ½ dosages twice per week to keep serum levels high and to get maximal GH release and limit the pulsatile fashion of hGH. Various experiments have been conducted to test the effectiveness of CJC-1295 in vivo and the Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism has reported dose-dependent increases in mean plasma GH concentrations by 2-10 fold for more than 6 days and increased IGF-1 concentrations 1.5-3 fold for 9-11 days after a single injection! Not only that but they proved the mean half life to be 5.8-8.1 days and after multiple doses showed mean IGF-1 levels remained above baseline for up to 28 days following! No serious adverse reactions were reported in any group. The graphs below show that this peptide has the ability to stimulate growth hormone very significantly and is much more cost effective than illegally buying hGH.

Another very positive benefit of CJC-1295 is its ability to promote slow wave sleep. Slow wave sleep is also known as deep sleep and is the portion of sleep responsible for the highest level of muscle growth and memory retention. SWS is decreased significantly in older adults and also with people who tend to exercise later in the evening. This peptide has a benefit to side effect ratio that exceeds all others currently being legally sold and would make a great addition to ones training regimen or post cycle therapy.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Paul, great article I can see why you would want to add that!

Will this be your first use of this compound?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate it is....i did 250mcg's last night and slept like a baby


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

awesome pics, pro card soon me thinks!!!!!!!


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

Really interesting stuff and a good read. Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

smithy26 said:


> awesome pics, pro card soon me thinks!!!!!!!


 thanks for the kind words mate but i have more chance of becoming 6' tall than i am getting any where near a Pro card 



aspiringBB said:


> Really interesting stuff and a good read. Thanks for sharing your experiences.


no probs mate thanks...


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> thanks for the kind words mate but i have more chance of becoming 6' tall than i am getting any where near a Pro card
> 
> no probs mate thanks...


sorry paul i thought i was still in seans photo shoot thread, look good though mate looking forward to the thread.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

now there is kick in the b0llox


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

lmao ....... :innocent:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

smithy26 said:


> sorry paul i thought i was still in seans photo shoot thread, look good though mate looking forward to the thread.


ouch


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> ouch


alright dont make it worse


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

today was a crap day..let me explain

yesterday i went to kwik fit to change my tyres on my car they checked them over and agreed i needed 4 new ones, so i waited in the office for approx 90min as they where very busy.

the guy came over to me and said your fleet company is closed and we don't have the base line tyres so we cannot help you out today....i was like WHAT could you not of told me this over an hour ago?? god i felt like dragging the fukcer over the counter so all today i have been running around trying to get tyres for my car sorted whilst my car was in the garage getting a major service done as well as trying to sort work stuff out....

the upshot of it all is that i am now not travelling tomorrow so i get one extra night at home before i travel to north wales on wednesday morning.......which is a good thing...

so training tonight was legs but a reduced workout because my back has been in bits again all day another thing adding to the crap today...

Quads:

Leg extensions 4 sets

Leg press FST-7

Leg extensions 5 sets heavy

Standing single leg curl 5 sets

Seated calf raise 5 sets of 20 reps...

diet:

Meal 1 100g oats/grapes/2scoops whey

Meal 2 250g chicken/100g basmati rice

Meal 2 250g chicken/100g basmati rice

Meal 4 100g oats/grapes/2scoops whey

Meal 5 150g chicken/3 whole eggs/50g les kol cheese

Meal 6 2 scoops whey/50g PB

i took another 250mcg of the CJC-1295 last night before bed i will do this now 3 times a week when i am at home on nights i am not using GH.....

tonight is

9iu's simplexx

16iu's levemir


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> a bit under the weather today the Ibolamanflu virus has taken a real hold of me, i did train although changed things round and took it easy....
> 
> i trained Triceps/Shoulders...
> 
> ...


paul you look tiny when did you start dieting :lol:hahaha!! no seriously your looking excellent alot bigger than a few months ago, fantastic progress!!! :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers carly...did not think your read my log...how you doing??


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

of course I read it, its a great read and very knowledgable:thumb: I'm good thank you for asking, im all ready to diet and fit back into my clothes now hahaha!!.. you really have put some size on since I saw you at stars, good job hun:thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

nighmare about the car mate, did you get it sorted?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

can I ask is there any reason for you choosing grapes? or is it just because you like them?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

carly said:


> of course I read it, its a great read and very knowledgable:thumb: I'm good thank you for asking, im all ready to diet and fit back into my clothes now hahaha!!.. you really have put some size on since I saw you at stars, good job hun:thumb:


it was the Hercules babe  thanks for the comments...good luck with the diet although i am damn sure luck has sod all to do with it...



pastanchicken said:


> nighmare about the car mate, did you get it sorted?


yes mate eventually but they would only change 3 tyres and then put 2 new on the backl and 1new on the front why they would do that on a front wheel car i will never know plus by the time i get back on friday i will need the 4th one changing 



carly said:


> can I ask is there any reason for you choosing grapes? or is it just because you like them?


no other reason than i like them, i don't have them pre-contest but they are yummy especially cut up...


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hercules yes sorry so many shows together its confusing hahaha!! dont ive gained more weight this time as eating more so hopefully wont have to diet so hard this time!!

grapes mmm havent had them in years im jealous hahaha!!, will keep tabs on your journal!! see you soon hun :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have not been able to get online over the last few days whilst in North wales to update the log so will give a brief run down of the week...

Tuesday:

Shoulders/Triceps

DB side laterals FST-7 Pre-loaded

Standing mill press 4 sets

Seated machine press FST-7

Rear pec deck 4 sets

Pressdowns 4 sets

Reverse grip pressdowns 3 sets

Skull crushers FST-7

a good workout struggled with doing the FST-7 style on skull crushers but definitely worth it 

Wednesday:

Was a little tired tonight training as i had travelled up to Rhyl early in the morning..

Back:

Close grip pull downs FST-7

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Rack dead-lifts 4 sets

Seated row/straight arm cable pulls FST-7 Reloaded

my back was worked very hard and has been sore for the last 2 days from this session....

Thursday:Chest/Biceps

Cable X Overs FST-7 Pre-Loaded

Incline BB press 4 sets

Seated Flat press 4 sets

Pec Deck FST-7

Seated Concentration curl 4 sets

Standing BB curl FST-7

Hammer curls 4 sets

this week has been good in the gym all my workouts have been productive which has surprised me because i have not eaten all my food in the day due to work....

I have also noticed that i have accumulated a little more fat on my lower back in the last week because of this i have stopped the Levemir for the time being i think the gained fat is because of stopping cardio and my eating last week when i was ill along with this i seem to be holding more water lately but this is to be expected as i am 12 weeks off cycle although i am still looking better than before just not as pumped and tight as in previous weeks.

i start my cycle next Monday after i have had my bloods taken and tested so will look at re-introducing levemir in about 4 weeks time.

so my proposed cycle will be...

Weeks 1-4

1 x oxy ed

1ml Prop Pre-WO

Weeks 1 - 10

5ml TrenTest (200mg Cyp/100mg Tren E per ml)

3 x week 250mcg's CJC-1295

9iu's GH EOD (Simplexx)

100mcg's IGF-1LR3 PWO

6mg Naltrexone EW

when i will be at home i will add in both GH Frags 176 and GHRP-6

i will update my starting weight on Monday....

I found out today that i am on the front cover of the new BEEF it is a small picture but a front cover is a front cover 

i will be writing a column in the next issue of the BEEF based on a Q&A style format which i am very excited about....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the photo mate front cover is front cover for sure. Also congrats on the Q&A column.

cycle looks good im very interested in seeing your results from these new peptides.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Agree with hilly mate, front cover and Q&A column, brilliant, well done Paul


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

congratultions Paul thats a fantastic achievement!! :thumb:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hi paul i have been using fst-7 at the end of my workout....i see your using it at the begining to.

what is the pre-loaded and re-loaded part of it?

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the basic form is to do it at the end of the workout once you have mastered this then you can up the intensity by doing the pre-loaded method which is the first exercise then the last exercise, the other way is the Re-loaded method which is the last two exercises in either super-set way or one after the other.....both methods are high intensity so make sure you get the rest after


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

cheers paul


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

awesome log paul! just wondering were abouts do you train when down in north wales?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i train at powerhouse gym in Rhyl mate what about you?


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Hi paul was going to come over to powerhouse last thursday but got held up in work so never had time to get there was doing cheast as well. Hopefully catch you next time your up. Glad to see training going well.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no probs mate, i will be up there in the next 3-4 weeks will let you know the date closer to the time


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats on the cover and the column Paul

GHS


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers buddy


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Great reading this is mate.

Looking forward to the beef. Congrats on the column,well deserved...your certainly know your stuff.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Interesting you mention the fat gain on long acting slin. I think off cycle it may well be more apparant as I found out.

Definately wont be using again. It made me absolutely starving which isn't a great thing for somebody who can tuck away food like me!! I think slin works well on poeple that are hard gainers and both yourself and me do not fit into that category IMO.

A true ecto would probably do very well with little if any fat gain but true meso's or meso's with endo tendancies should steer clear in my opinion. Using adrogens will inevitably increase your body's ability to metabolise food so once back on as you say, it might be worth giving it another shot (if you pardon the pun) Plus of course you will have some synergy there.

I only got up to 12ius daily and found the hunger too much plus I felt on the verge of going hypo (compulsion to eat), however a good friend was taking 30ius and was fine even when missing meals!!!

Just shows how different we all are and how one glove does not fit all.

Good journal mate and congrats on the cover and the column, you deserve it with all the hard work you have put in to bodybuilding and the knowledge and reputation you have gained.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> Good journal mate and congrats on the cover and the column, you deserve it with all the hard work you have put in to bodybuilding and the knowledge and reputation you have gained.
> 
> J


believe me when i say James that i really appreciate these words.....

i agree with you on the slin......


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

What will the Naltrexone be used for, I`m not sure if you mentioned that?

Excellent news on the cover...


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i train at powerhouse gym in Rhyl mate what about you?


 awesome thats a great gym i've trained there a couple of times! But i live a bit further down from there in colwyn bay/rhos-on-sea, i train in a gym called sonnys! but sometimes head over llandudno and train at ian wells gym, he was mr wales a few times is a really good gym! keep up the good work mate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

congratulations Paul thats fantastic news about the beef


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys...

so it starts today 10 weeks of pure mass  weighed this morning at 223lbs that is 14lbs heavier than ever before when starting a cycle....

i had my bloods taken this morning and will get the results on Wed/Thursday i will put the numbers up in this log...

i have decided to stop the levemir for the moment i will restart it later on in the cycle...

diet today has been good as i have been working from home....

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/2 scoops whey/handful grapes

Meal 2 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey/50g peanut butter

Meal 3 - 250g lean mince/100g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey/50g peanut butter

Meal 5 - PWO 2 scoops Extreme whey/1 scoop vitargo

Meal 6 - 150g Sweet spud/250g lean mince

Training was shoulders and triceps tonight..

DB side raise FST-7

Standing mill press 4 sets

Front raise 4 sets

Seated machine press FST-7

Rope pressdowns 4 sets

Straight bar pressdowns 3 sets

reverse pressdowns 4 sets

feeling a little tired today so going to get to bed now.....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

FST's on leg extensions today.....YOWZER!!!! LOVE IT! :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it is not for the weak hearted i am sure you will agree...

Today has been really i have been on a real downer as if something really bad had happened but it hasn't do any of you have these types of days?

Diet was again good mainly because i have been at home...

Meal 1 - 100g oats\2 scoops Extreme Whey\Grapes

Meal 2 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey\75g peanut butter

Meal 4 - 250g jacket spud\1.5 tins of tuna

Meal 5 - 1 scoop Extreme Whey\ 2 bananas

Meal 6 - 200g Sweet spud\300g lean mince

Training was legs today and i really wanted to beast them i think this had something to do with how low i was feeling....

Quads:

Leg extensions FST-7

Leg press 6 sets of 10 reps with 10sec between sets

Leg extensions FST-7

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl 6 sets of 10 reps with 10sec between sets

Stiff leg deadlifts 4 sets

Calves:

Seated calf raise 5 sets 15 reps

my legs where absolutely blasted i had to limit the weight i could use on the SLD because i could barely bend my legs due to the pump i had in my legs....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes it is not for the weak hearted i am sure you will agree...
> 
> .


Not indeedy...I love this kind of thing and I'm dragging my training peeps along with me but not too sure if they are all enjoying it as much as I am! :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes my training partner of 20yrs does not look happy when i say FST-7 before a set


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes my training partner of 20yrs does not look happy when i say FST-7 before a set


:laugh:Yes paul,i wonder why. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes my training partner of 20yrs does not look happy when i say FST-7 before a set


And who said he was there to be happy FFS! :whistling: I've got a mixed bag of 3 TP's at the moment....I think I smell!


----------



## JohnR (May 29, 2008)

Hi Paul great journal Just a quick question in your proposed cycle you say your going to take your Prop pre w.out is there a reason for this ? & how long before the w,out & are you site injecting it ? Sorry got a bit carried away with the questionsthanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

John i was intending to use it as a boost before a workout but have later realised i should of used a ester-less test....i will keep it in for a few weeks though as a kick-start to my cycle...

so this week has been hectic due to working away yet again, i have not been able to update my log so i will give a brief update now...

Wednesday i travelled for 10hrs so did not get to the gym at all....

Thursday i was able to eat good clean food but not as many meals as i would of liked due to meetings but i did get to go to the gym...

i trained chest at castles...

Incline BB press FST-7

seated hammer press 4 sets

Incline hammer press 4 sets

Pec-Deck FST-7

Standing DB curl 4 sets

Seated preacher curl 3 sets

BB curl FST-7

I followed this session with 35min cardio on the treadmill which is needed as i have let this slip over the last few weeks...

i am absolutely shattered as i sit here writing this after a very busy week, next week will be as bad as i have to travel to Manchester on Monday so will probably train at Ninepacks gym on Monday night....

this is one of the best things about my job travelling around some of the best gyms in the UK....

today was a non training day as i spent tea time with my family after a week away but will be in the gym in the morning..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

forgot to say i had my blood results back today....

Out of normal range:

Chol - 6.1

Electrolytes (creatinine) - 134

FB - 18.3

FSH - 0.2

GFR - 55 (which is not good apparently)

Normal range:

LFT - Normal

SHBG - Normal

Test - Normal (14.1)

TSH - Normal

Albumin - Normal

i am a little concerned about the GFR but unsure if having my test carried out in the morning without fluid would effect this....


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Paul what is GFR ?


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Hi Paul had a quick flick through beef magazine earlier looking good m8 will have proper read through when get chance see you were using some pretty heavy weight for curls in one pic:lol:

I read a post of yours in another thread where you said that you get your bloods done even if you are cruising. Was just wandering at what point in cruise do you get your blood work done and how does the low dose test effect the results


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robbyg said:


> Paul what is GFR ?


GFR - glomerular filtration rate is the best test to measure your level of kidney function and determine your stage of kidney disease. Your doctor can calculate it from the results of your blood creatinine test, your age, race, gender and other factors.

my creatinine levels have gone up to 134 from 123 the charts say anything under 60 is of concern now last summer my creatinine was 136 which gives me a GFR of 54 it went down to 123 which is a GFR of 61 and now back to 55....from what i have read you cannot raise your GFR only lower it but i have done this over the last 8months so not sure what i am doing to raise my creatinine levels....


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the information Paul thats some new i now know :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem mate...

just got this from a Doc's board about Creatinine levels which calms me some what..



> First of all make it clear, that the creatinine level is only an 'estimated' test to assess kidney function. It is influenced by a wide variety of factors eg your hydration status at the time of test etc.


----------



## aussieboy (Sep 29, 2008)

Paul dont know if u already explained (couldnt find anything...) but why r u using Naltrexone??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Naltraxone has shown posative effects on the HTA on long cycles this is the main use but it does have the advantage of boosting the immune system as well,,,


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Paul,

Am I correct in thinking you have bridged with Test undeconate between this course?

If so you must be happy with your normal 'Test' test result showing it working well...

Also, do you think that could be the reason for your slightly high Cholesterol level?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

eggs:tongue:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dogue said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Am I correct in thinking you have bridged with Test undeconate between this course?
> 
> ...


yes mate on both fronts....



laurie g said:


> eggs:tongue:


eggs do not contribute to cholesterol levels as many think


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Paul creatinine levels are also affected by heavy/intense training such as what you partake in.

My levels have always been a bit higher than normal on gear or not if training heavy.


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

eurgar said:


> Hi Paul had a quick flick through beef magazine earlier looking good m8 will have proper read through when get chance see you were using some pretty heavy weight for curls in one pic:lol:
> 
> I read a post of yours in another thread where you said that you get your bloods done even if you are cruising. Was just wandering at what point in cruise do you get your blood work done and how does the low dose test effect the results


haha yeah i saw that in beef today too.... i love the fact that the lovely women standing next to him is curling what looks like 20s, when paul is curling 2.5kgs :lol:

If i could get arms like yours using just the 2.5kgs i would be sooo happy!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LOL yes that is my wife we thought it would be a good tongue in cheek picture although i had to return the 2.5kg DB as Tom Blackman was training there later and wanted to do heavy DB bench press


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> LOL yes that is my wife we thought it would be a good tongue in cheek picture although i had to return the 2.5kg DB as Tom Blackman was training there later and wanted to do heavy DB bench press


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> LOL yes that is my wife we thought it would be a good tongue in cheek picture although i had to return the 2.5kg DB as Tom Blackman was training there later and wanted to do heavy DB bench press


Well i always believe you should share the weights in between each others sets if theres only one set of weights, so im sure Tom was glad you wern't hoggin the 2.5's 

It says in the article that you are gonna be writing a regular column in Beef? Whats it gonna be about, or is it something like a Q&A?

The pictures are cool btw, they looked like you were having fun. :tongue:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

we did have fun mate it was a blast...

the column will be a Q&A type thing but i am sure i will have a moan about a few things as well


----------



## aussieboy (Sep 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Naltraxone has shown posative effects on the HTA on long cycles this is the main use but it does have the advantage of boosting the immune system as well,,,


how much are u having a day?

i read that 3mg (everyday) is enough for the body's immune system....but dont they come in 50mg tabs? how the hell would u meassure 3mg???


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> we did have fun mate it was a blast...
> 
> the column will be a Q&A type thing but i am sure i will have a moan about a few things as well


Everyone likes a good moan, makes for an interesting read.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

aussieboy said:


> how much are u having a day?
> 
> i read that 3mg (everyday) is enough for the body's immune system....but dont they come in 50mg tabs? how the hell would u meassure 3mg???


i have 24mg tabs i take 6mg a week


----------



## aussieboy (Sep 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have 24mg tabs i take 6mg a week


oh ok..thanx mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a very good weekend trained back on Saturday, then had a great day with the family out to the park ending the day with a nice Chinese 

Sunday was a lot like Saturday spent with the family, i had a meeting in the afternoon with a new physique girl i am coaching she has lots of potential and will make a big splash this year....

Travelled up to Manchester today so on the road most of the day diet was good, i went to Paul G and Elfintan's gym tonight to train it was great to see them both after such a long time....

Because i can talk the hind legs off a donkey when it comes to bodybuilding i had to train legs as i had very little legs.....hell of a gym for legs 

Quads:

Reverse hack squat FST-7 pre-loaded

Leg press 6 x 10 rep sets with 10 sec rest between each set.

Leg extensions FST-7

Hams:

Lying leg curl 6 x 10 rep sets with 10 sec rest between each set

Standing leg curl 4 sets

Calf's:

Standing raise FST-7

all done a dusted in 30min....then i hobbled away to the car

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/2 scoops whey/25g raisins

Meal 2 - 50g basmati rice/250g chicken/small banana

Meal 3 - 50g basmati rice/250g chicken/small banana

Meal 4 - 2 extreme protein bars

Meal 5 - 50g liquid carbs/50g whey

Meal 6 - Tuna/pasta salad(M&S)/140g king prawns - 1 goats cheese and mushroom tart 

had a good day but in for a late night though as have a lot of work on...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Twas lovely to see you! Next time we'll sort out about training 1st then going for some food and chatting later Our place is good for legs though isn't it. Problem is sometimes you're spoiled for choice and I want to do EVERYTHING lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats weird as i did not want to do anything after the leg press 

yes next time we should train and then eat.....i will let you know when i am up again


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I'd let you kill me on legs!!!! Sounds like fun! Don'tt forget to check with jen about the seminar! x


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> LOL yes that is my wife we thought it would be a good tongue in cheek picture although i had to return the 2.5kg DB as Tom Blackman was training there later and wanted to do heavy DB bench press


Following with interest as its good to see how your off season log differs to you comp log this time last year............. :thumbup1:

Which one do your prefer, the strictness of the diet and cardio, or the flexiblilty of the growth plan ???

And glad to see Tom has finally got around to those 2.5kg DB as he's been eying them up for weeks:whistling: Keep going Tom, you can do it !!!!! lol :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Paul just caught up with your log so now I am fully up to date! I wanted to ask how long you bridged for with test and what dose? With regards your cholestrol levels, it seems its only a little high, what is your plan of attack to reduce this, if you have one? Many thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i actually prefer the pre-comp diet as i have full control because there would be consequences(not winning) where now if i miss a meal or cardio session it does not matter that much on the grand scale....

my legs are fukcing killing me today  my calf's have never been this sore so if any of you guys have trouble stimulating your calf muscles do them using the FST-7 style....

my meetings on Wednesday and Thursday where cancelled today so i made the decision to drive home from Manchester at 3.00pm instead of staying overnight and travelling tomorrow.....

it was a long drive(6hrs) but i am glad i am at home as i am away next week as well so i have more time with my kids this week.....

i can also get some good training in with my training partner this week.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Paul just caught up with your log so now I am fully up to date! I wanted to ask how long you bridged for with test and what dose? With regards your cholestrol levels, it seems its only a little high, what is your plan of attack to reduce this, if you have one? Many thanks


i cruised for 12 weeks on 250mg of Test Undeconaete after a 10 week cycle...

yes the Doc would like me to be under 5.0 but is not concerned with my levels being at 6.1...i will continue to use fish oils and look into other supplements to reduce chol levels.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i find it more noticeable and quicker on the faster slin, i was splitting my Lev and GH shots i am going to try it again this week taking them both at the same time see what that brings


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have had the last cpl of days away from the gym Tuesday because i was travelling and Wednesday because it was the first day home from being away and i all ways have tea with my family when i first get back home....

had a few long days at work i am feeling shattered tonight after a very intense session in the gym....

Training:

Chest....

Incline Smith press 4 sets

seated flat press FST-7

Incline DB press 4 sets

Pec-Dec FST-7

Biceps:

Straight bar cable curl 4 sets

Bar Pass FST-7 (do a set and pass the bar to your training partner then he does his set and passes it back this continues until the number of sets have been completed)

I was and still am totally shattered from this workout, i started back on the Levemir slin today the difference being that i am going to take my GH with the slin instead of at bed time...

I have also started the GH Frag 176 today i am doing 300mcg with breakfast and 200mcg before bed....

I have also just received a new Pre-WO blend which contains

D/bol

Oxy

Tren Base

Test Base

Methyl Tren

Cheque drops

i take .5ml bi-laterally 2hrs before training....because of this i have stopped the d/bol and Prop

Diet:

Meal 1 100g Oats/raisins/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 250g chicken/75g basmati rice

Meal 3 250g lean mince/50g basmati rice

Meal 4 250g lean mince/50g basmati rice

Meal 5 2 scoops whey

Meal 6 2 Tbsp peanut butter (no appetite at all)

feeling very full at the moment i will have to start cardio again though next week as the weight is starting to hinder my breathing again....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

that pre workout shot looks very good im going to have to see if i can get something like that or similar.

It will be interesting to see how you find the new peptides mate. I reckon your guna get some good results from this course mate everything looks well planned.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate i agree i am keen to see what they will bring me....

trained Shoulders and Triceps last night had a very good session.....

Shoulders:

Seated DB side raise FST-7

Standing mill press 4 sets

DB front raise 4 sets

Machine shoulder press FST-7

Triceps:

Rope press downs 3 sets -warm-up

Straight bar press downs 4 sets

Reverse grip PD 3 sets

Over head extensions FST-7

had a huge pump in both my arms and shoulders after the session.....

Diet:

Meal 1 100g Oats/grapes/2 scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 2 2 medium Jacket spuds/1 large tin tuna

Meal 3 250g Chicken/75g Basmati rice

Meal 4 100g Oats/grapes/2 scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 5 1 square of cod/150g chicken/veg

it has been a good week apart from working into the wee small hours every night....i feel tighter and much more fuller...

i have gained another 2lbs so up to 227lbs from a starting weight of 222lbs 2 weeks ago.....this is good as my weight really comes through at weeks 4-6 when on this cycle...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Paul can you say which lab makes your new pwo shot? Looks very interesting.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere that you suffered with acne at some stage Paul and used accutane to correct this?

Apologies if have the wrong end of the stick, if not , would you be able to outline the method you used to get rid of it?

Cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate i did have some acne a few yrs back i used a small amount of Accutane to clear it up i will check on the pot what dose i used...

Waheed - i have had it made for me as a favour.....it is not available commercially


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

little Chris it was 20mg per day...

i am away again today been a weird day as i am still tired from going out on Saturday night 

although i have eaten well today i realised tonight i have only had approx 120g of carbs...ooops i felt a little ill after training....

Training:

Back/Rear delts

Wide grip pull downs FST-7

Close grip PD 4 sets

Rack Deads 4 sets

Machine pull downs 4 sets

Seated reverse flyes FST-7

i was going to do cardio but as i mentioned felt weird so headed back to the hotel....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 2 scoops protein/50g cheerios (had a conference call at 8am so no time for my normal breaky)

Meal 2 - 45g basmati rice/200g chicken/small banana

Meal 3 - 45g basmati rice/200g chicken/small banana

Meal 4 - 2 scoops protein/25g almonds

Meal 5 - 2 scoops protein

Meal 6 - 200g chicken/100g fillet steak/6 king prawns/salad (hotel food)

been a very busy day with travelling and meetings....going to try and get an early one tonight as again i am on the road most of tomorrow.....


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Paul, could you please explain what rack deads are in your back routine sorry if it seems like a silly question but never heard of them before cheers mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> how do u cope with double fst-7,
> 
> i did it on seated laterals for shoulders, i had such sore delts and traps next day was unreal, i see u do some b4 pressing, even with fresh tris how do u cope?
> 
> ...


i suppose you can compare this style of training with other pumping variables but for some reason i seem to get more out of FST-7 style of training than any other style i have done for a while but i think its because it fits in nicely with your normal session....



tedder said:


> Hi Paul, could you please explain what rack deads are in your back routine sorry if it seems like a silly question but never heard of them before cheers mate.


Rack deads are dead lifts from just under the knees rather than off the floor, for me this is the only way i can do dead lifts due to a severe back injury i have....it is becoming popular with many Pro's at the moment.....you can lift a heavy weight without the risk of damaging your back.



dutch_scott said:


> oh and paul
> 
> how wud u rate accutane at low dose, did they get worse and better for good or?


i use 20mg ed for about 8 weeks which sorted the little acne i had the only side i had with this dose was a dry nose.....


----------



## reflexlewis (Jan 20, 2009)

paul!

just to let you know stuart and myself took your advice on training calfs fst-7 style, we did standing calfs and managed it quite comfortably, but both of our calfs today are sore as hell!!! :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one mate nice to hear you both listening to me 

the hardest thing about FST-7 is getting the weight just right.....

will see you wed night mate...


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> nice one mate nice to hear you both listening to me
> 
> the hardest thing about FST-7 is getting the weight just right.....
> 
> will see you wed night mate...


Still managed the stack even though you said I would'nt! ha

paying for it now:cursing:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Paul I finally got a copy of the new Beef today.......I asked the gym to order it in so we're now subscribed 

Just thought I'd say I really enjoyed your article and your looking great mate.......Hope to catch you when you next in North Wales......Rich mentioned you were helping somebody out in the gym last time you were down.......

It would be great to meet you mate.

GHS


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate i was training with Mike hill i work with his brother he was in a rut so have given him some help to get started again, I had a good chat with Rich the last time i was in there he seems like a decent guy...

i am up in St Asaph next Monday/Tuesday so will probably in the gym one or both nights...pop over and say hi....

today was good up until 30min before i trained i think it might have been the PWO shot i just felt unwell and tired i still trained but did not speak to anyone well apart from Stuart when he pushed me through my FST-7 set on chest...

Training:

Incline Smiths press FST-7

Seated flat press 4 sets

Incline flyes 4 sets

Cable X overs FST-7

DB curls 3 sets

EZ curl 4 sets

i did not feel good tonight at the moment i feel very tired and weary maybe the late nights working all the travelling plus the training is taking its toll....i will be off training tomorrow as it is the wife's Birthday....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/2 scoops whey/grapes

Meal 2 - 250g lean mince/62g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 250g lean mince/62g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 100g Oats/2 scoops whey/grapes

Meal 5 - 225g chicken/2 slices of bread...

i seriously lost my appetite after training i had the grilled chicken sandwich because i had trained not because i was hungry.....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate i was training with Mike hill i work with his brother he was in a rut so have given him some help to get started again, I had a good chat with Rich the last time i was in there he seems like a decent guy...
> 
> i am up in St Asaph next Monday/Tuesday so will probably in the gym one or both nights...pop over and say hi....
> 
> ...


I find your diet very interesting...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not sure if you can call it interesting mate )


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be there Paul I'll be sure to say hello but won't bother you whilst your training.......

Great journal.......

GHS


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Very interesting read Paul - thanks for sharing...

Haven't got all the way through it at the moment mate.

Do you have a blow out once PW or so??

If so what's fair game on the menu??


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Paul, how are you finding the fst-7 approach in general?

Have you been using it long?

if so have you seen any difference in your physique?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mick_the_brick said:


> Very interesting read Paul - thanks for sharing...
> 
> Haven't got all the way through it at the moment mate.
> 
> ...


yes Mick at the weekends i tend to not eat as many meals i have chocolate and a take away on a saturday night with the family.....on a sunday i eat clean but not as many meals.....just tend to relax and go with whats about 



nibbsey said:


> Paul, how are you finding the fst-7 approach in general?
> 
> Have you been using it long?
> 
> if so have you seen any difference in your physique?


i have been using this style for the last 6 weeks mate and i do feel like it has changed my physique a little, my chest and back feel and look thicker and fuller...it is hard to tell with my legs though as they are massive 



dutch_scott said:


> re u feeling ill training
> 
> cheque drops
> 
> ...


it could be them mate, this shot is not about the anabolic effect but more for the aggression and focus in the gym....if it continues then i will drop the shot..


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Sorry for turning this in to a FST7 journal lol but.....I guess you do the FST7 set on the first and last sets just to get a good pump on and get the blood to the area, then to completely finish it off at the end?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i do mate but i sometimes mix it around, last night i found i used to much weight on the incline bench using FST-7 and that zapped me for the rest of the workout which was not good...


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Diet:
> 
> Meal 1 - 100g Oats/2 scoops whey/grapes
> 
> ...


Paul out of curiosity why the specific 62grams of rice? do you find lowering your carbs on certain days beneficial? as I noticed you were previously eating 75grams.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Goose said:


> Paul out of curiosity why the specific 62grams of rice? do you find lowering your carbs on certain days beneficial? as I noticed you were previously eating 75grams.


haha I remember this coming up in a contest prep thread......I think the brand of rice Paul uses only comes in 62g bags?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

ah24 said:


> haha I remember this coming up in a contest prep thread......I think the brand of rice Paul uses only comes in 62g bags?


LOL nah there must be more science to it than that! :laugh:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> yes i do mate but i sometimes mix it around, last night i found i used to much weight on the incline bench using FST-7 and that zapped me for the rest of the workout which was not good...


True, as you mentioned before the hardest part it getting the weight right, out of interest do you write your weights down or is it purely impulsive as to which weights you lift?

I think this FST7 would fit fairly well in to my routine, I use a HIT style of training and always do some kind of drop set/rep pause/negitive at the end to finish off and also a 2 x 20 warm up to get the blood flow up. I looked at it a little and tried it, I might do some more research and give it a good old go - If DB agrees LOL


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes i do mate but i sometimes mix it around, last night i found i used to much weight on the incline bench using FST-7 and that zapped me for the rest of the workout which was not good...


 I tried using a bench pressing move on fst-7 and found that really for me to make it work i have to do the first few exercises in a HIT style with a finsh isolation movement for the fst-7. I find this totaly finishes the muscle right off and floods it with blood to the point of restricted movement through the pump.

I also find i don't know about you, but the further i get into the 7 sets the 30 seconds seems to disapear more and more rapidly lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> True, as you mentioned before the hardest part it getting the weight right, out of interest do you write your weights down or is it purely impulsive as to which weights you lift?
> 
> I think this FST7 would fit fairly well in to my routine, I use a HIT style of training and always do some kind of drop set/rep pause/negitive at the end to finish off and also a 2 x 20 warm up to get the blood flow up. I looked at it a little and tried it, I might do some more research and give it a good old go - If DB agrees LOL


tell DB what your going to do he is a a big fairy so will just follow 

i don't write anything down i can remember what i used the week before but then i have to go on how i feel on the night



nibbsey said:


> I tried using a bench pressing move on fst-7 and found that really for me to make it work i have to do the first few exercises in a HIT style with a finsh isolation movement for the fst-7. I find this totaly finishes the muscle right off and floods it with blood to the point of restricted movement through the pump.
> 
> I also find i don't know about you, but the further i get into the 7 sets the 30 seconds seems to disapear more and more rapidly lol


i have used it on pressing movements before and liked it but last night i used to much weight......and yes the 30 seconds does slowly dissapear towards the end 

no training today as it is my wife's birthday so we all went for a meal at frankie & Benny's which was nice....i have had no appetite today eating only 3 meals all day i do feel like i am coming down with something hopefully i can shift it before it takes hold as i am only 3 weeks into my cycle and it is in the next 2 weeks the real weight comes on....


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

that is what I found I have been reading this journal with a great interest...I have decided to give the FST-7 a try..

I was previously using DC training but I have now changed DC is ok but after 6-8 weeks I am shot...

I am finding though with FST-7 I am pumping up so much I haven't been able to get the full 7 sets...especially with the 30 secs rest...

when I trained chest for example I only managed 5 sets but I do plan to increase the sets every workout..

I was used to a low volume high intensity workouts even before DC I did HIT so never done a high volume..

But I am seriously sore and I am thoroughly enjoying this..

I want to thank you Paul for enlightening me with this...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not a problem at all mate glad it has been of some help....

Today was a better day it would seem that the times i have felt rough was after the Pre-WO shot so decided not to do it tonight and i felt fine.....

will give it another go next week if it is the same then i will drop it....

trained Shoulders and triceps tonight unfortunately no videos of me pressing 4 plates a side behind the neck like Stuart(impressive)

Shoulders:

DB side raise FST-7

Seated BB press 4 sets

BB upright row 4 sets

Cable side raise 4 sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 3 sets

reverse grip pressdowns 3 sets

overhead reverse extensions 3 sets

i had probably the best workout i have had for a week or so tonight my strength is getting better.....felt very pumped and big after training....

Diet:

Meal 1 100g minibix/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 250g lean mince chili/65g basmati rice

Meal 3 250g lean mince chili/65g basmati rice

Meal 4 2 scoops whey/2tbsp peanut butter

Meal 5 2 scoops B&R + 1scoop whey

Meal 6 200g chicken/100g new potatoes


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> not a problem at all mate glad it has been of some help....
> 
> Today was a better day it would seem that the times i have felt rough was after the Pre-WO shot so decided not to do it tonight and i felt fine.....
> 
> ...


I cant believe you only eat about 3000-3500 calories per day yet are 230lb!! Obviously is working well for you mate...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think this is where many make mistakes by eating far to much just to say they eat 4000+cals but then gain fat...i suppose when i do get the time to do cardio i will be able to add more food but at the moment this diet is fine as i am gaining good weight.....guess we are all different...

yet i do beleive that many assume they eat 4-5000cals but do not weigh there food so are just guessing...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i've not tried using the fst approach in my first movement of any given bodypart yet Paul,only on the last exercise,do you find it makes a big difference to how your feeling the given muscle group doing it this way?

reason i am asking is these days for a while now i have been getting a real lacklustre feeling when training either bi's or tri's,just really been struggling to get a decent feeling in them.

I started training them together twice in my cycle (i train each bodypart once every 9-10 days) along with either chest or delts,they are feeling fuller since doing this but still dont feel satisfied.

sorry if i'm rambling in your log mate,just speaking out loud lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem with the rambling mate this is why i do a log it would be boring as hell if no one asked questions...

to answer your question Brian i do find it makes a difference and seeing as you have done FST at the end then the next step would be at the begining.....

if you are not getting what you want from your Bicep workout then try this one mate.

DB curl FST-7

EZ pass the Bar (stand in front of training partner you do wide grip he does narrow grip, do 10 reps then pass the bar he does 10 reps then passes the bar back you do 10 reps then pass the bar carry on until you have each done 4x10 reps)

Bench curls 3 sets (lay on a bench under a high pulley, attach a straight or EZ bar then grip the bar and curl to your forehead, keep the tension on when extending the bar upwards...)

hope this helps mate....


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

paul whay would you advise to increase appetite i have forever struggled to get food down my neck. fast acing slin did nothing for me to be honest, no strenth gains, or pump is slow acting better to increase appetite?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

laurie g said:


> paul whay would you advise to increase appetite i have forever struggled to get food down my neck. fast acing slin did nothing for me to be honest, no strenth gains, or pump is slow acting better to increase appetite?


Obviously i am not Paul but digestive enzymes are often over looked, the faster you can process your food the sooner you will be hungry again.

Great thread Paul i read it every day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Con....

Laurie yes long acting slin does up your appetite but you are dieting mate and i don't think this is the best time to try this slin.....

as Con has mentioned digestive enzymes are great and as Con has said are overlooked.....prebiotic yogurt is excellent in the morning you will have to speak to Stuart to see how you could fit this into your current prep


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Paul can I mini-hijack your thread about digestive enzymes? I use pre/probiotic drinks off season (have ibs)... can you recommend any in tablet form that you know work that would be suitable during diet? I've looked around but tbh dont know too much about it and what should be looking for etc...?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry ZARA i am away from home when i get home i will let you know.....

I travelled up to North Wales yesterday it was a long trip but i remembered to pack enough food for the trip so diet was good.....

Training:

Incline Smith press 4 sets

Bench press 4 sets

Decline press 4 sets

Pec-Deck FST7

Standing BB curl 3 sets

Standing BB curl 3 sets

Hammer curls 3 sets

Meal 1 100g oats/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 250g lean mince/50g basmati rice

Meal 3 225g chicken/75g basmati rice

Meal 4 225g chicken/75g basmati rice

Meal 5 2 scoops protein/sushi rolls

Meal 6 250g chicken/200g cottage cheese

all was good but felt a little ill from the sushi this morning....

today again has been ok apart from being in meetings all day.....

Meal 1 100g oats\2scoops whey

Meal 2 2 scoops whey\1tbsp peanut butter

Meal 3 200g chicken\new spuds\veg

Meal 4 2 scoops whey\1tbsp peanut butter

Meals 5&6 will be later but i will not get the chance to update the log.....


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey mate hows the guys and galls doing ur getting ready for the west brit??Lets hope its a good show again and lots of poeple in top nick,off seasons sounds like ur doing well also!!good work!

sure ur not pulling a sneaky one again and turning up in nick like last time??lol

all the best mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you never know mate:whistling:

i am sure Dan will be ready no matter though....

the others are coming along fine mate very pleased....

my off season is going well better than i thought if i am honest......how about you mate?


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

well i keep telling dan u mite turn up and iv also been cranking the speed of the treadmill up while hes not looking to try and get his wheels sliced!!lol

Anyway mate im sure it will be a good one,,always nice to see a good show....im all good just trying to put a bit on so i can at least hold my own this yr!!we will see what happens....catch u soon mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no shows for me mate unless i want to be divorced lol

i am writing on my htc phone so will have to be breif...

trained legs tonight at powerhouse gym in Rhyl had an excellant session

leg extensions fst-7

reverse hack squat 6 sets 10 reps 10 sec rest

leg extensions fst-7

lying leg curl 6 sets 10 reps 10 sec rest

that was it i had so much blood in my legs i could not bend them lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

back on my laptop tonight 

had a great session last night in Powerhouse legs feel fukced but full all day today....

trained at Castles gym in Windsor today after a very long day at work......

Training:

Wide grip pulldowns fst-7

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Rack deads 4 sets

Wide grip (palms facing in) pulldowns 4 sets

Face pulls 4 sets

Rear delt flye 4 sets

Diet today was sporadic due to work thank god for Peanut butter 

Meal 1 - 100g oats/2scoops whey

Meal 2 - 2 chicken sandwiches + 1tbsp PB

Meal 3 - 2 scoops whey + 2tbsp PB

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey + 2tbsp PB

Meal 5 - chicken/steak/king prawns + salad

back home tomorrow which i cannot wait for as it has been a hectic few days with a lot of travelling.....

just added T3/T4 into the mix from today....


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

what kind of weight/reps are you doing on the rack deads paul?

Also great to see someone else doing face pulls ..awesome exercise


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do the face pulls all the time mate as you say excellant movement....

i can only use 3 plates(20kg) a side on the rack pulls because of my back injury


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Any recent gym pics mate? I saw your pics in Beef but just wondered if you had any more?

GHS


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

those pics where from last year mate...will get some pics up soon whilst on this cycle...


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> paul, ive been using between 15-30ius lev, and gaining well, feel full, can it or should it be upped? noticed u dropped urs, and ur now adding t3 so do i take it u felt u gained a bit of puppy fat?


I was banging in 40iu each morning for two weeks. Felt fuller, was eating 500-600g carbs a day. Felt fine mate. Up it to 40iu wont be a problem long as your eating well which I`d guess you were...


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

face pulls supersetted with shrugs is an excellent combo


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> paul, ive been using between 15-30ius lev, and gaining well, feel full, can it or should it be upped? noticed u dropped urs, and ur now adding t3 so do i take it u felt u gained a bit of puppy fat?


i dropped mine because of my schedule with work i could not garentee carbs at certain points through the day....i did also find that splitting my GH and Slin caused me to hold bad weight this is why the inclusion of T3.....plus i can eat more jaffa cakes 

as for yourself Dutch yes you can up the dose Max over on UKI has recored doses of 50iu's but then this is down to the individual i would say if you are doing well on your current dose why raise it?


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking awsome in your latest pics Paul and cannot wait to see you onstage again next year, always bring a great package of condition and size and the way your improving this off season I can see a very much improved physique onstage ( not that your lacking anywhere lol).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate i appreciate the words....

today was a weird day i travelled home so normally would not train but had decided to train because i am sitting for my son tomorrow as the wife and daughter do MMA....as i said this was the intention but after 3 days hard training and a lot of travelling i did not feel great so decided not to train but go early tomorrow instead....


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

this is a good read paul, keep it up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why do you think i work away alot 

Jenny was not feeling great yesterday after a hectic week being a single parent whilst i am away so she decided not to do her MMA class but to train this morning, this allowed me to train with my training partner who is a great guy always there whenever i do train at home.....

we intended to train shoulders and triceps but the shoulder session was that intense that we just did shoulders and traps...

Training:

Front machine press 2 warmup sets followed by 4 heavy sets.

Cable side raise 4 sets

PBN FST-7 Re-loaded

Seated DB side raise FST-7 Re-loaded

Reverse shrugs 5 sets

25min cardio

Diet was good yesterday as i was at home....

Meal 1 - 100g oats/grapes/2scoops whey

Meal 2 - 250g lean mince chili/100g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 250g lean mince chili/100g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey/1tbsp PB

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey/100g minibix

Meal 6 - 175g chicken/3 egg white/1 yolk

felt absolutely knackered last night after my last meal i think i finally relaxed after a hectic week, i was in bed for 10.30 which believe me is early and slept all the way through until 8am today.......waking up very sore so i guess i needed the sleep.....

today has been a normal Saturday eating very little but of the food i want to, catching up on client diets and writing my first column for the BEEF.....


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

Paul, Can i ask what PBN is?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PBN is Press Behind Neck i don't do this exercise often as it aggrevates my shoulders but using it with FST-7 i can do it with a lighter weight


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had an excellent weekend plenty of rest and food  those jaffa cakes did not see it coming.....

i am working from home all this week so i am expecting a very productive week....because of this i have decided to use the Levemir this week....

Diet today looked like this...

Meal 1 - 100g Oats\grapes\2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 300g spuds\1.5tins of tuna

Meal 3 - 100g Oats\grapes\2 scoops whey

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey\1Tbsp PB

Meal 5 - 60g couscous\250g chicken

Meal 6 - don't know yet 

Training was excellent tonight i have decided to keep the FST-7 sets to the last set of that muscle group as i felt it effected my strength....

Chest:

Incline Smith press 4 sets (max 350lbs)

Seated Flat press 4 sets

Cable X Overs FST-7

Triceps:

Press-downs 4 sets

Reverse overhead extensions 3 sets

reverse grip pulldowns 3 sets

felt very pumped so thought i would take a pic seeing as i am 4 weeks into my cycle...currently standing at 228lbs at around 12%....

i have noticed and hopefully you can see it in the pic my condition is slightly better since starting the GH Frag and CJC peptides....i also feel my waist has pulled in a little but this maybe in my head


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mate looking massive in the pics and bf is well in check. I do agree your waist dose look to have come in when comparing to your other pics.

good stuff paul on the hard work paying off.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking massive mate, looking forward to seeing how you look as this cycle maxes out (end of the blast).


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking on track Paul - I don't post that often but always keeping an eye on this 

Keep it up dude


----------



## reflexlewis (Jan 20, 2009)

looking big and full mate!

V taper is looking impressive aswell, and condition seems better than the last time i saw you in the gym mate.

all is good:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bloody hell Paul, you're built like the proverbial outhouse!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

really good journal Paul. looking forward to the beef. Looking really big mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Looking on track Paul - I don't post that often but always keeping an eye on this
> 
> Keep it up dude


cheers Adam



reflexlewis said:


> looking big and full mate!
> 
> V taper is looking impressive aswell, and condition seems better than the last time i saw you in the gym mate.
> 
> all is good:thumb:


Lewis nice to see you on the board again mate you need to post more i am sure many of the younger guys would learn a thing or two from the current junior Britain champ.....thanks for the comments mate



dmcc said:


> Bloody hell Paul, you're built like the proverbial outhouse!


cheers mate 



Galtonator said:


> really good journal Paul. looking forward to the beef. Looking really big mate


well i finished my first column at the weekend hell it was hard weird how i can answer pretty much anything on a board but it was hard as hell doing it for a mag.....

so another day working from home so a good day for diet and training....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats\Grapes\Whey

Meal 2 - 300g jacket spud\1.5 tins tuna

Meal 3 - 2 scoops whey\2tbsp PB

Meal 4 - 250g chicken\100g basmati rice

Meal 5 - 250g chicken\60g couscous

Meal 6 - 2 scoops whey\2tbsp PB

i had a hypo scare today which was more to do with the heat down here than food, i tend to overheat and this makes me go hypo sometimes i was caught out when i went to pick the kids up from school sun on a a black car etc....although eating my sons jam sandwich helped lots  ....

i have also had trouble eating today feel pretty full most of the day but i did get all the food down....

training tonight was back i used a few new hand positions to hit different parts of the back....

i used a underhand grip to hit the lower lats which really did the job.....

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Underhand grip (hands 6" apart) 4 sets

Rack deadlifts 4 sets

Seated lever row FST-7 (preloaded)

Cable pullovers FST-7

feeling pretty whacked tonight you know that feeling of being totally drained after a workout....

i picked up some GHRP-6 today along with more CJC-1295 so will be using this 3 x day at 100mcg's each on the days i do not use GH....

i am very pleased with the comments i have received since posting the picture i was honestly shocked on my condition as i thought i was fatter  but then don't we all....


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Can't believe I missed this one Paul, will get reading! Good luck for 2010, will be there cheering you on again!

K x


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking great!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate i am still using it and will continue through the cycle and beyond, what am i getting from it well my nuts are not as small as they have been on other cycles but i think 4 weeks is a little to soon to see the real benefits of this drug i guess i will really know at the end of this blast.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

today was a non training day for me so spent some time with my son whilst jenny and kiana went to MMA....

it was great to spend some time with Aiden after so many weeks away from home....i did need the break as i have had a blinding headache from working today plus i have been a little off my food today only eating 3 times plus the 4 spoon fulls of peanut butter 5min ago 

back to the gym to train quads tomorrow night..


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Great pic Paul, looking really full with a great taper

...looks like things are going well :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking massive, mate.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry to jump in on your thread Paul mate but this natrax is it for recovery, would i be wise to locate this is my basic question?

Thanks for keeping this log and all your other logs through out the years going i am learning so much about what it means to be a bodybuilder from these its unreal!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys...

had a good night away from the gym last night spent some quality time with my son....

today was another good day for both diet and training..

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats\25g raisins\chopped apple\2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 250g lean mince chili\100g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 250g lean mince chili\100g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 2 scoops protein (felt full from meal 3 and could not stop working to eat)

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey\2tbsp PB

Meal 6 - 200g chicken\veg\1 tortilla wrap

felt full all day and struggled to eat all my food going to stop the D/bol this sat to see if this is why my appetite has dropped....

Training was Legs...

Leq extensions FST-7 pre-loaded

Leg press - Pscarb style

Reverse hack squat 4 x 20 rep sets

Lying leg curls - Pscarb style

Standing calf raise FST-7

*Pscarb style is 6 x 10 reps with 10 seconds between sets.

felt a little queasy after training but then that is what you get doing all that in 30min with a training partner....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pscarb your version of leg press, did it take you a while to find the right weight for this as i imagine its not very heavy so you can finish all the reps?? just curiouse how you do it weight wise as i will try it this week.

Is it important that i pick a weight i will be able to get 6 sets of 10 out of so no lowering weight or reps??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Con said:


> Sorry to jump in on your thread Paul mate but this natrax is it for recovery, would i be wise to locate this is my basic question?
> 
> Thanks for keeping this log and all your other logs through out the years going i am learning so much about what it means to be a bodybuilder from these its unreal!


yes the reason i am using naltrexone is for recovery it is something max on UKI has put me onto he has suggested it will keep my HPTA in touch so recovery after cycle is much much easier, he has done trials of 16 weeks where recover was established after a few weeks..

the only way i will be able to see if this does work is try it...but even if it does not there is a lot of data to support naltraxone ability to boost the immune system do a search on LDN (Low Dose Naltrexone) you will be surprised in what you find...

as for the logs mate it is my pleasure to share my daily ramblings glad you like it mate.....don't forget the update on Saturday buddy... :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> pscarb your version of leg press, did it take you a while to find the right weight for this as i imagine its not very heavy so you can finish all the reps?? just curiouse how you do it weight wise as i will try it this week.
> 
> Is it important that i pick a weight i will be able to get 6 sets of 10 out of so no lowering weight or reps??


yes mate it does take a little time i currently do 10 plates but have gone as high as 14.....

you are correct there is no lowering of the weight although i have slightly altered the exercise in the past one of my favourites is to load the press with say 16 plates then strip 2 off after each set :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yes the reason i am using naltrexone is for recovery it is something max on UKI has put me onto he has suggested it will keep my HPTA in touch so recovery after cycle is much much easier, he has done trials of 16 weeks where recover was established after a few weeks..
> 
> the only way i will be able to see if this does work is try it...but even if it does not there is a lot of data to support naltraxone ability to boost the immune system do a search on LDN (Low Dose Naltrexone) you will be surprised in what you find...
> 
> as for the logs mate it is my pleasure to share my daily ramblings glad you like it mate.....don't forget the update on Saturday buddy... :thumb:


 Intresting info on the naltrexone mate especially as many guys do get ill right after their cycle perhaps it would have some use in preventing this.

I will keep looking out for what you have to report on this.

Yes update saturday as usual, i shall send pictures with it as you didnt say if i needed to or not just delete them if you dont have time to be staring at my scantly clad body:lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pictures every week now mate sorry i thought i had mentioned this on an earlier mail...jesus i am losing it 

yea but it is your scantily clad body


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate it does take a little time i currently do 10 plates but have gone as high as 14.....
> 
> you are correct there is no lowering of the weight although i have slightly altered the exercise in the past one of my favourites is to load the press with say 16 plates then strip 2 off after each set :thumb:


thnks paul i will try these this week.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the use of Thyroid meds is down to the individual and how they want to progress, Clen and ECA again is down to the individual i personelly do not get on with either drug so i don't touch them in the off season i do precontest as there is a need for a lower BF% but in the off season this is not as important.....

in my eyes they all have a place but not as a replacement for cardio, it is much better for the body to do cardio than take a drug....


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> cheers guys...
> 
> Training was Legs...
> 
> ...


Paul do you use anything pre-workout to get you through what is, to put it mildly, an intense leg workout?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate nothing, i cannot use ECA in the off season i get a real bad down from it....

diet and training was again good today this will all go to sh1t next week when i am again back on the road.....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/chopped apple/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 300g spuds/1.5tins tuna/olive oil

Meal 3 - 300g spuds/1.5tins tuna/olive oil

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey/1tbsp peanut butter

Meal 5 - 150g spud/250g lean mince chili

Training:

DB side raise 4 sets

Seated Mill press 4 sets

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets

Seated DB raise FST-7

EZ curls FST-7

Preacher curl 3 sets

really smashed my shoulders tonight had an excellent session...

what i have found is that when i started using the FST-7 style of training i did it to much mainly because of the pump feeling it gave me, since lowering the use i have found my strength has improved and the intensity on the FST-7 sets have been higher....

so the weekend is here hopefully a nice sunny one just like the last few days....Monday i have my procedure to burn the nerves from my facet joints again which believe me is not a nice procedure especially when you realise i am awake for the whole procedure  so no training Monday night in fact i think i will be on the sofa all day.......have a good weekend guys...


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Good to see your training still going well Paul, you look nice and bulky in your pics. Good luck for monday hope pain not to bad.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so the weekend was a good one very relaxed and had a great day yesterday celebrating Mothering Sunday....although my son was a little off colour....which presented itself this morning when my wife as Aiden was sick all over her car as she was pulling into college....

Well my day was full of pain  i had my spinal procedure today which basically is 6 x 8" flexy needles inserted into my back against the Facet joints then an electrode is attached to burn the nerves wrapped around the facet joint, this will keep me pain free for approx 10 months before the nerves grow back.....the procedure itself is not to bad i am awake throughout to make sure the right nerves are hit it is hours/days after when the pain starts its like having a metal plate in your back as the muscles spasm from the injections......it better be slightly better tomorrow as i have to drive to London....


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> so the weekend was a good one very relaxed and had a great day yesterday celebrating Mothering Sunday....although my son was a little off colour....which presented itself this morning when my wife as Aiden was sick all over her car as she was pulling into college....
> 
> Well my day was full of pain  i had my spinal procedure today which basically is 6 x 8" flexy needles inserted into my back against the Facet joints then an electrode is attached to burn the nerves wrapped around the facet joint, this will keep me pain free for approx 10 months before the nerves grow back.....the procedure itself is not to bad i am awake throughout to make sure the right nerves are hit it is hours/days after when the pain starts its like having a metal plate in your back as the muscles spasm from the injections......it better be slightly better tomorrow as i have to drive to London....


Fookin ell!! Does not sound nice at all!! And your driving to London tomorrow after going throught that?! A braver man than me...wishing you a speedy return to full health mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have been off line for a few days whilst travelling, Tuesday travelling to London was painful after my procedure on Monday although the pain was manageable..

i trained Tuesday night at castles gym in Windsor, i trained chest and triceps using a much lighter approach just concentrating on intensity.

Chest:

Incline Press FST-7

Flat press 4 sets

Incline DB press 3 sets

Cable flyes FST-7

Triceps:

Cable press down 4 sets

Reverse grip press 4 sets

Straight bar press downs 3 sets

Diet on Tuesday was good mainly because i made my food before i left home today it was very different due to a heavy workload mainly relying on drinks and peanut butter.....

Tonight i trained Back and rear delts again taking it easy although the pain was virtually gone still no real need to do rack deads or heavy lifting this week..

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns FST-7

Underhand grip pulldowns 4 sets

Underhand seated row 4 sets

Close grip lever pulldowns 4 sets

Reverse peck-deck 4 sets

Face pulls 3 sets

i have another day full on with work tomorrow so again will be reliant on whey drinks and peanut butter.....

there will be no leg training this week i see no real need to train them after my back procedure..

i have noticed in the last week a drop in my fat levels after they went up whilst on the Levemir i put this down to the new peptides i have been using as well as the GH......when i feel i have mastered these peptides i can see me no needing to use as much AAS to grow and maintain condition i also feel it will give me a plus on my pre-comp diet......but then i am sure this approach will still invite those who feel the need to criticise every ones drug use apart from their own


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well last week was probably my worst for a while it turned out due to lack of food and training i lost 10lbs this is not surprising as on Thursday i did a 17hr day working.....

i should of gained a few pounds back as the weekend was productive on the diet front....

today was much better.....

Daily plan..

7.30am - 6iu's Simplexx

Meal 1 - 15iu's Levemir - 100g oats/chopped grapes and apple/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 300g spuds/1.5 tins tuna

Meal 3 - 300g spuds/1.5 tins tuna

Meal 4 - 2scoops whey - 6 x BCAA/3 x Kre-evolution/mouthful of Liquid fury

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey/1tbsp PB - 6 x BCAA/3 x Kre-evolution

Meal 6 - 250g Chicken/250g sweet spud

B4 bed - 6iu's Simplexx/6 x BCAA/300mcg GH Frag

training was excellent tonight had an amazing pump...

Chest:

Incline smith press 4 sets last set was 50% of heaviest set for 15 reps(heaviest set was 350lbs)

Seated flat press 4 sets

Cable X-overs FST-7 re-loaded

Peck-Deck FST

Biceps:

EZ curl 4 sets (heavy)

Seated preacher 4 sets

that was it as i said i had a very good pump.....


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

have you played around with your frag timing yet Paul? or are you going to continue taking them at night, i think maxititier's favoured time of the day was at breakfast?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

XJPX said:


> have you played around with your frag timing yet Paul? or are you going to continue taking them at night, i think maxititier's favoured time of the day was at breakfast?


i checked with Max about the timing and he said it was fine and it does seem to be working plus i am more likely to remember PreWO and B4 bed..


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i checked with Max about the timing and he said it was fine and it does seem to be working plus i am more likely to remember PreWO and B4 bed..


has it allowed you to consume more calories and gain less fat ud say over the past couple months? or have u got leaner? im just trying to work out if it would be a cost worthy addition to a mini bulk post comp.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it has allowed me to consume more calories and still be lean enough to not do cardio....i think it is worth the money i will certainly be using it for the foreseeable future on my GH off days....

another day working from home so another good days diet...

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/2 scoops whey/chopped apple/grapes raisins (this is yummy)

Meal 2 - 250g lean mince/100g basmati rice

100mcg's CJC-1295 + 100mcg's GHRP-6

Meal 3 - 250g lean mince/300g roasted sweet spud

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g peanut butter

Meal 5 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g peanut butter

Meal 6 - 250g chicken/150g noodles

100mcg's CJC-1295 + 100mcg's GHRP-6 + 300mcg GH Frag (b4 bed)

training was Back and Rear delts i felt still very tight from chest last night....

Back:

Seated Row underhand grip(hits lower lats) 4 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Rack deads 3 sets

Underhand grip pulldowns 3 sets

Cable pullovers 3 sets

Rear Delts:

Cable rear pulls 4 sets

Reverse Pec-Deck 3 sets

travelling to London tomorrow for 2 days hopefully it will be a better trip than last week 

i have been thinking about the NABBA West Britain lately this year will be the first year since 2003 i have not competed in this show it feels weird not to be dieting right now i cannot wait until next year now


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it has allowed me to consume more calories and still be lean enough to not do cardio....i think it is worth the money i will certainly be using it for the foreseeable future on my GH off days....
> 
> another day working from home so another good days diet...
> 
> ...


 Hi Paul, youre still a young guy, in BB, a year out will help with your injuries, and help you come back, bigger and better! Wonder if you can help me divert my journal, from members pics, to shows pros. Plus change my title, to Journal of IBFA World Masters Champion Martyn Yates-Brown. Posted Robsta, but no response as yet. thanx myb. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so drove to Heathrow today for a few days away from home yet again....

so trained at castles tonight where i always have a good session...

Shoulders:

DB side raise 3 sets warm-up

Mill press 4 sets

BB front raise 3 sets

Seated press 3 sets

Cable side raise 3 sets

Triceps:

Rope pressdowns(knuckles facing each other) 3 sets

Straight bar pressdown 3 sets

BB drag and press 3 sets (this is a movement done laying on a flat bench holding a EZ bar, bringing it down to the chest then across the face and behind the head then back to the chest then press this is one rep)

i then completed 40min cardio....

diet was good today....

8.00 - 6iu's Simplexx

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/Chopped apple/raisins/2 scoops whey - 15 iu's Levemir

Meal 2 - 250g chicken/65g basmati rice/half a banana

Meal 3 - 250g chicken/65g basmati rice/half a banana

Meal 4 - 3 packs of Oats so simple/2 scoops whey/1tbsp peanut butter

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey/1tbsp PB

Meal 6 - 1chicken breast/1 small piece of steak/6 king prawns

B4 bed - 8iu's Hyge


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How many cals roughly does that come to Paul?

Are there any areas in particular you are aiming to improve in this offseason or are you just looking to add a little more muscle all around?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is roughly about 3300cals mate....

obviously overall size is a main aim but at 194lbs onstage at last years Britain size is not an issue...what i am trying to achieve is to bring my waist in whilst also giving the illusion of longer lats.....which will help me in poses such as the front and back double bicep shots......

thickness is something i want to improve especially in my back and chest....would die for a back like Con's


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> it is roughly about 3300cals mate....
> 
> obviously overall size is a main aim but at 194lbs onstage at last years Britain size is not an issue...what i am trying to achieve is to bring my waist in whilst also giving the illusion of longer lats.....which will help me in poses such as the front and back double bicep shots......
> 
> thickness is something i want to improve especially in my back and chest....would die for a back like Con's


 I thought my ears had a strange ringing sound in them:lol:

Such a nice compliment i would glady trade it for a polished looking physique like you do mate!

Great log i will admit i read it every time you post:thumbup1:

The fact that you eat that little and still put on quality size yet stay lean is making me plan my off season in far more controlled way compared to the eat 6000cals per day and grow at all cost technique i had been employing!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have done that Con and all it got me was fat....many cannot believe what i eat and grow but i am 230lbs at 5'5" tall i do not need to pile on 3stone all i need to do is keep it within striking distance and improve the bad points for next year....

how you feeling now mate?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

This is the thing that I don't understand TBH. Big eating (6000 cals) vs moderate (3300) You eat relatively little Paul, yet make good gains. Do you attribute this to good genetics, years of training and knowing what works best for you, or the fact you aren't looking to add lbs of muscle as somebody like myself needs to do and therefore don't need to eat as much?

Sorry for taking it slightly OT but always appreciate learning from those who have walked the walk so to speak, rather than those who regurgitate dietary advice from others...

Thank you.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Pscarb,

I feel like im capable of getting somewhere as im 5'5 to. If you can build an amazing physique i might have a chance of building something pleasing to the eye:thumbup1:

(enough ass kissing now ) :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chris it is down to knowing what works for me it all turned around for me in 2004 when i realised how important nutrition was in the grand scheme of things...don't get me wrong gear and all that are important but mean nothing if you are eating crap just to say you weigh a certain weight.....

you say i eat relatively little but all my calories are clean on a day like today it is a lot of food you would be very surprised how little some guys eat even when they say they eat 6000cals.....

but at the end of the day i eat what i eat and it gets me the results i am after and that's what counts work out what works for you Chris and stick with it no matter what others say....


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i have done that Con and all it got me was fat....many cannot believe what i eat and grow but i am 230lbs at 5'5" tall i do not need to pile on 3stone all i need to do is keep it within striking distance and improve the bad points for next year....
> 
> how you feeling now mate?


 Very true and this is also why you dont suffer from the high blood pressure that i do when i bulk as i have done (i assume this of course!).

Feeling tired but good mate, lesson has been learnt and thankfully not the very hard way as far as tricep shots go!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

frowningbudda said:


> Thank you Pscarb,
> 
> I feel like im capable of getting somewhere as im 5'5 to. If you can build an amazing physique i might have a chance of building something pleasing to the eye:thumbup1:
> 
> (enough ass kissing now ) :laugh::laugh:


all it takes is time mate....many do not give things enough time to acheive their goals......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Con said:


> Very true and this is also why you dont suffer from the high blood pressure that i do when i bulk as i have done (i assume this of course!).
> 
> Feeling tired but good mate, lesson has been learnt and thankfully not the very hard way as far as tricep shots go!


glad you are feeling better mate...

i had my BP done last monday whilst at the Hospital i am 6 weeks into my cycle and my BP was 134/84 i just do not suffer from high BP but then i do believe this is down somewhat to diet.....


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Paul hows everything going, you getting itchy feet? Nabba show sounds intriging have you had anymore thoughts on this, as you seem to be making great gains:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey Carly good to hear from you.....hope you are good

yes i am getting itchy feet it will be hard to see someone else take the Class 4 title at the West after winning it for the last 4yrs. my bits and general health is more important to me, if i was to compete this year Jenny would cut my bits off and put my health in danger


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hahaha!! it will be good for you to have a year off to do normal stuff as well and will give you plenty of time to improve, then come back and proclaim the top spot again :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that's the plan....same as yours this year i would imagine 

today was leg day which is normally a drag but i love training legs at Castles in Windsor Jason the owner has some really good leg equipment that takes the pressure off my back.....

Leg extensions - FST-7

Leg press - Pscarb Style

Leg extensions - FST-7

Hamstring curls - Pscarb Style

Bench step ups - 3 sets 10 steps per leg

no calves or cardio as i felt i was going to puke 

diet today was yet again compromised because of work and living in a hotel.....

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/50g PB/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 2 cooked chicken breasts/60g couscous/small banana

Meal 3 - protein bar/50g PB

Meal 4 - 50g liquid carbs/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 5 - chicken/steak/prawns/salad

Meal 6 - 2 scoops protein/50g PB


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Come on then lets hear what Paul style hamstring curls are. God knows i need more hamstrings and it is leg day also leg step ups this is where you hold dbs and step onto a bench? I wont ask if they are any good because you wouldnt do them if they werent


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pscarb Style is basicly 6 x 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets do this after training quads then try to bend your legs 

the step ups are a new thing i have added after reading that Victor does them as lunges damage your knees, i do them for the seperation value they give, for you Con they will help seperate your quads/hams when in a side tricep/chest pose...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Pscarb Style is basicly 6 x 10 reps with 10 seconds rest between sets do this after training quads then try to bend your legs
> 
> the step ups are a new thing i have added after reading that Victor does them as lunges damage your knees, i do them for the seperation value they give, for you Con they will help seperate your quads/hams when in a side tricep/chest pose...


 Both shall be performed tonight, thanks mate (i must say that every day).


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

with the step ups paul is this onto a bench you would say do dumbell press on or a bench used for step aerobics etc?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

im liking the look of that leg session mate, going to giv tht a crack tmo im thinkin


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive been doing leg press pscarb style the last 2 weeks and they are a killer. very good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i gave this workout to another one of my clients who normally does 5plates a side squatting but is struggling with injury from the heavy weight...

he trained them on Friday text me yesterday to say he could not walk properly 

heavy leg sessions are the norm these days the trouble i see with this are some guys sacrifice intensity or form for weight....i believe those struggling to get more growth out of their quads should do this workout at least once a month i will guarantee renewed growth


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i gave this workout to another one of my clients who normally does 5plates a side squatting but is struggling with injury from the heavy weight...
> 
> he trained them on Friday text me yesterday to say he could not walk properly
> 
> heavy leg sessions are the norm these days the trouble i see with this are some guys sacrifice intensity or form for weight....i believe those struggling to get more growth out of their quads should do this workout at least once a month i will guarantee renewed growth


i will probably hav to be carried to the cardio room to do my hour on the bike once im thru with it, quite excited actually  . are you pre fatiguing most major body parts with fst-7 style at the moment Paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate i now use FST-7 at the end of most of my workouts but i find this way to be the best way to hammer my legs whilst not hurting my back and it all gets done in 25min...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great log Paul, lots of interesting info.

Good to see someone else who has the motto 'knowledge is useless unless shared'

Will be following to the end mate.

J


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Just got back from doing tht leg session Paul, i dnt think iv ever sweat so much in a session  , an hour on the stair climber after put me in absolute hell haha.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> Great log Paul, lots of interesting info.
> 
> Good to see someone else who has the motto 'knowledge is useless unless shared'
> 
> ...


cheers James your support is always welcome mate......there is no other motto buddy 



XJPX said:


> Just got back from doing tht leg session Paul, i dnt think iv ever sweat so much in a session  , an hour on the stair climber after put me in absolute hell haha.


glad you liked it mate...

so this week due to work and being very tired i have not had time to update the log.....so here is a week update..

Monday:

it was a good day diet wise mainly because i was at home...

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/2 scoops whey/raisins/50g PB

Meal 2 - 100g basmati rice/250g lean mince

Meal 3 - 100g basmati rice/250g lean mince

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey/50g PB

Meal 5 - 50g Carbs/50g Whey

Meal 6 - 5 egg whites/2yolks/150g chicken/veg

i used 15iu's of levemir and 9iu's Simplexx

training was Chest/Biceps

Incline Smith press 4 sets

Seated press 4 sets

Incline DB press 3 sets

Cable x overs FST-7

Standing EZ curl 4 sets

DB curl 3 sets

Hammer curl 3 sets

wore a vest tonight at the gym i was very pleased in what i saw once stripped down to the vest lean and full....

Tuesday:

Travelled to North Wales today 6hrs in the car did my back no favours although it did calm down enough for me to train it later that evening......

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/2 scoops whey/raisins/50g PB

Meal 2 - 100g basmati rice/250g lean mince

Meal 3 - 100g basmati rice/250g lean mince

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey/50g PB

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey/50g PB

Meal 6 - was missed due to being very tired and no appetite.....BCAA's where consumed before bed though 

i had 100mcg's of GHRP-6 and CJC-1295 before breakfast....

I trained at Powerhouse in Rhyl which is a very good gym with some good guys who train there, i was chuffed that they asked for a picture of me competing to place on their wall so obliged....

trained Back/Rear delts

Pull-downs (knuckles facing each other) FST-7

Under hand grip pulldowns 3 sets

Rack deads 3 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 3 sets

Cable rear delt pulls 3 sets

Reverse Peck Deck 3 sets

Wednesday:

could not get cooked Chicken from the supermarket last night and did not fancy cold tuna again...so i got 4 wholemeal/seeded baps and some sliced topside and made sandwiches...

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/2 scoops whey/raisins/50g PB

Meal 2 - 2 Beef/banana baps

Meal 3 - 2 Beef/banana baps

Meal 4 - 100g Oats/2 scoops whey/raisins/50g PB

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey/50g PB

Meal 6 - 10 thin oat cakes with plain tuna......did i say i was off season 

No Slin today as i am away but 16 iu's Hygetropin

Training was again at Powerhouse.....

Shoulders/Triceps

DB side raise FST-7

Smith mill press 4 sets

Upright row 3 sets

Cable side raise 4 sets

Rope pressdowns 3 sets

EZ bar reverse pressdowns 3 sets

Wide grip pressdowns 3 sets

had a very good workout tonight......

Thursday:

no training today as i travelled home.....

i have had some very positive comments concerning my physique this week which i am pleased about hopefully i will continue to improve throughout this year.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

diet looks very good paul i am always taking notes from your journal for when i finish dieting hope you dont mind.

Are BCAA a good supplement to take before bed. at the moment i only take them post workout but have been debating about adding them in before morning fasted cardio but never thought about pre bed.

also glad your getting good results mate will you be posting pics any time soon?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Would be interested to know about BCAAs as well.

Powder or tablet form do you use?

Tried the leg routine myself. Crazy pumps on the leg press!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hilly no problem with taking notes mate this is why i share.....the BCAA's are from Extreme and are pills i use them more these days when i am away from home mainly because i have to comprimise on the protein source sometimes....i take them B4 and After training then B4 bed.....

i ran across a pic i took last year before i started dieting for the Britain i was weighing 218lbs(top pic) then the next pic is from 4 weeks ago at 230lbs(bottom pic)....using less gear and more peptides i think you can see the difference.....


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

:thumbup1: nice difference! much tighter waist. less bodyfat and look larger all over too. even from that pose ur chest looks better!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

that is a great difference Paul, peptides are doing you an absolute treat


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Big difference there Paul..

Well done mate


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

See good results big time there paul.

Waist come in and back looking a lot wider.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good Paul. I believe I read earlier in this log that you were working on bringing up your chest more but unless I missed it I could not find how you were planning to do this? I have a weak chest and am looking to bring it up so was wondering what your plans on improving it was? Thanks


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Paul, great log.

For meals such as 100g basmati rice/250g lean mince do you have any form of sauces etc?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good in the pics mate. I would say you look alot healthier as well overall and looks like you have made some very good improvements.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Huge difference Paul. Bigger, but looking leaner.


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

Great progress dude, chest defo looking better.

Ive never taken aminos as i thought i got a fair amount in my protein shakes, would you suggest adding these in. What sort of amounts would you suggest ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Liam said:


> Hi Paul, great log.
> 
> For meals such as 100g basmati rice/250g lean mince do you have any form of sauces etc?


yes i use dolmio light 200g for 500g of lean mince(2 meals) i use small amounts of nandos sauces on some of my food never been a big sauce person...



hilly2008 said:


> lookin very good in the pics mate. I would say you look alot healthier as well overall and looks like you have made some very good improvements.


cheers Hilly i feel a lot healthy although i am bigger...go figure...



dmcc said:


> Huge difference Paul. Bigger, but looking leaner.


cheers buddy



tedder said:


> Great progress dude, chest defo looking better.
> 
> Ive never taken aminos as i thought i got a fair amount in my protein shakes, would you suggest adding these in. What sort of amounts would you suggest ?


i use the new Extreme BCAA's i find they compliment my diet....to be honest i do think BCAA can help your progress but i would restrict them to both Pre & Post WO this has been shown in studies to be the most productive time to use Leucine which is one of the main amino's in this 3 amino mix.....do not be fooled in thinking they will make up for a poor diet though like all supplements they should compliment real food in a diet not replace it.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pea head said:


> See good results big time there paul.
> 
> Waist come in and back looking a lot wider.


cheers buddy these are two of my main goals for this year..



willsey4 said:


> Looking good Paul. I believe I read earlier in this log that you were working on bringing up your chest more but unless I missed it I could not find how you were planning to do this? I have a weak chest and am looking to bring it up so was wondering what your plans on improving it was? Thanks


i have been using FST-7 style of training to help develop my chest....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a great weekend with the family....i went out on Saturday night with a few mates to get my groove on....unfortunately my groove did not realise my back was going spasm all night so was home by 1am......lightweight i hear you shout 

I have been enjoying the chocolate over this weekend as i am a self confessed chocoholic  see my diet is not that clean.....

trained today but the diet as not been as consistent as it should of been i love having days off work but they throw my routine right out the window....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g oats/chopped grapes&apples/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - PWO-2 scoops whey

Meal 3 - 100g basmati rice/250g lean mince

Meal 4 - 300g spuds/1 tin tuna/100g lean mince(what was left after the wife and my son had lunch)

Meal 5 - 4 egg whites/3 yolks/150g chicken/1 small banana

training was good although normally Monday would be chest but because of gym opening times i could only eat one meal and chest is a weak point so will train it tomorrow after i have been able to eat 4 meals....

Back/Rear delts:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Rack bent over rows 3 sets

Seated machine row(pad on chest) FST-7

Reverse pec deck 4 sets

Reverse cable x overs 3 sets

rope pullovers 2 sets

it was a good training session.....better than expected...

as it is Monday i take my GH and Levemir but this morning 20min after my GH i got all light headed and very fatigued almost sleepy so did not want to risk using levemir.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

was a little tired last night to write the log so here it is for yesterday....

i did not get to bed until 12.30 on Monday night well Tuesday morning  just cannot turn off Die Hard....

was supposed to have a lie in as i took yesterday and today off work but my son woke at 6am and my wife swapped my lie in day to today  so was very tired through the day....

trained chest last night although i jabbed on Monday in my biceps and this effected my workout i could not go as heavy on the press movements.....plus i could not train biceps so swapped and trained triceps instead....

Chest/Triceps

Incline Smith Press 4 sets

Seated Press 4 sets

Cable x overs FST-7

Pec-Deck 3 sets

Press-downs 3 sets

reverse pressdowns 3 sets

overhead exstensions 3 sets

diet was good yesterday obviously being at home helps a lot...

Meal 1 - 100g oats/chopped grapes&apples/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 100g oats/chopped grapes&apples/2 scoops whey

Meal 3 - 100g basmati rice/250g chicken breast

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey/50g peanut butter

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey/1 bagel with jam

Meal 6 - 3 egg whites/1 yolks/200g chicken/1 small banana

i have woken up this morning with a really bad headache which i think is from tension in my traps........


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> cheers buddy these are two of my main goals for this year..
> 
> *i have been using FST-7 style of training to help develop my chest....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

be careful then James and just stick with the last exercise as FST-7.....

yesterday was a god day diet wise but pretty much fell apart come training time....

Meal 1 - 100g oats/chopped grapes&apples/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 100g basmati rice/250g lean mince chili

Meal 3 - 100g basmati rice/250g lean mince chili

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey/50g peanut butter

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey/50g peanut butter

Meal 6 - No meal as was feeling ill after training

Training: Legs

Leg exstensions FST-7

Reverse Hack Squats Pscarb style (only complete 4 sets though)

Leg exstensions FST-7

Lying leg curls Pscarb style

Seated calf raise 5 sets of 15 reps

i have been getting a few headaches whilst working lately this is more down to not wearing my glasses whilst i am working.....

last night i was training legs and half way through my 4th set of 6 on the reverse hack squats i had a severe sharp pain in my left eye so bad it knocked me to the floor although it went as fast as it came the after effects meant i could not finish the set.....

although i did complete the workout it did make me ill and down afterwards hence the reason i had no 6th meal......went to bed feeling pretty bad thankfully woke this morning feeling much better....

going to take it easy tonight at the gym to make sure their is no repeat....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes mate, that's what i'd planned to do. Looks pretty savage tho!!

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it gets addictive then you add in the advanced methods at the begining of the workout


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

think i am going to copy the quad part of your workout for 2moro mate. looks like loads fun. I have started this week using fst7 at the start of the workout in places and it gives me a pump that lasts right the way thru lol.

As always your journal is full of useful info and pointers for us less experienced guys mate much appreciated.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fun would not be the word mostly used about my leg sessions  i was speaking to a guy in one of the gym's i train at when away after explaining what i did for legs he was confused to how it was hard because the weight was light....he mailed me today apologising as he trained legs on thursday and still could not stand up unaided  intensity is a beautiful thing....

i trained Shoulders and biceps on Friday night it was a good session much better than the night before....

Shoulders:

Side raise warm up...2 sets

Seated mill press 4 sets

Machine press 4 sets

Side raise FST-7

Biceps:

concentration curl 3 sets

Cable curl 3 sets

Hammer curl 2 sets

had a massive pump and burn in my delts which is uncommon as my delts are the only bodypart that hardly ever hurts after a session...

Diet:

Meal 1 - 8 egg whites/3yolks/2 whole meal muffins

Meal 2 - 250g lean mince chili/100g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 250g lean mince chili/100g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Whey/50g peanut butter

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Whey/50g peanut butter

Meal 6 - 250g chicken/200g sweet spud

i have had a great weekend very restful but the biggest event of the weekend was going to watch my little girl Kiana cheerleading in her first basketball game for the Plymouth Raiders.....she was at the front of a big routine with hundreds of people watching her i could not be more proud.....

my wife also asked me to help her more around the house so i bought her a new washing machine


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

That was a very kind jesture mate, a new washing machine will be very helpful lol. Will that actually get you out of doing things round the house if so im impressed?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well I did it today....and thought it was fun Tough....but fun. Got slightly confused and FST'd the ham curls instead of 6'ing them but I think the general idea of the session and the intensity was kept. And I did 3 sets of walking lunges (24 steps each set). Only thing I could have gone heavier on was leg press but I will know for next time. Legs feel nicely heavy! :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice to hear Tan....

tonight was a good session training back....

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Rack deads 4 sets

Seated row (with chest pad) FST-7

Shrugs 4 sets

Rope pullovers FST-7

Standing calf raise 5 sets 20 reps

30 min cardio

no rear delts for one simple reason...i forgot and have just remembered 

diet today was again good as i am at home working...

Meal 1 - 100g oats/chopped grapes/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 100g basmati rice/250g lean mince chili

Meal 3 - 100g basmati rice/250g lean mince chili

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey/50g PB

Meal 5 - 8 egg whites/3 yolks/1 whole meal muffin + 4 rich tea biccys

Meal 6 - 2 scoops whey/50g PB

so 9 weeks gone on this cycle and i am hovering between 230-233lbs i started the cycle at 221lbs although not as good a gain as my last cycle where i gained 15lbs by this time(17lbs by end of week 12) i am still pleased and i think it will be tough to get over the 230lb mark whilst keeping some sort of condition....but i have plenty of time....

i have also decided to not cruise and come off at the end of this cycle(3 weeks time) this is mainly so i can see how some products help recovery...i have been using 6mg naltrexone 3 times a week on this cycle this drug has been touted to help the entire HPTA recover in PCT by using it in the cycle so need to find this out plus i am going to use low dose of HMG for the same reason...i cannot give advice if i don't know myself


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

how do you do the rope pullovers paul?


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd like to post here to say thanks for the FST-7 advice you posted. I've put it into my workouts and it's tremendous. Still have trouble finding a weight that i can stay with through all 7 sets, having to drop the pin down one or two holes towards the end, but it'll take time.

FST's leg extentions twon days ago and i kneeled on the floor tonight to put a dvd in and ended up having to roll onto my back to stand back up. Killer.

Hitting mid delts with FST side raises tomorrow. I'm genuinely excited!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

glad you liked it mate.....

sorry for not updating my log this week just have not had the time with travelling and work....

Tuesday i trained Legs...

Quads:

Leg exstensions FST-7

Leg Press Pscarb style

Leg exstensions FST-7

Lying leg curl Pscarb style

Seated calf raise 5 sets 20 reps

i have raised my weight on these exercises now and the pump intensity is huge but i will need to think of other ways to raise intensity as the weight can only go up to a certain point and then my back will give out......

Wednesday was Chest at castles gym in windsor

Chest:

Incline Smith press 4 sets (heavy set 375lbs)

Seated hammer press 4 sets

Flat flyes 3 sets

Cable x overs FST-7

Biceps:

straight bar curl 4 sets

Preacher curl 3 sets

Single arm curl 3 sets

had a very good workout as i normally do at castles....

Thursday: Off

Friday:

Shoulders

DB side raise FST-7

Seated Mill press 4 sets

Reverse pec-dek 4 sets

Cable side raise 3 sets

Triceps:

Straight arm pressdowns 4 sets

overhead exstensions 3 sets

between bench dips 3 sets

diet this week has been decent and constant this week, i have had some stomach problems which has hampered me eating as much as i would of liked though.....

i added in 80mcg's of IGF-1LR3 PWO this week along with 1ml of the PreWO blend i have 3 x week....

looking forward to the NABBA west Britain tomorrow to see my buddy Paul Power in class 3 Paul is an old school trainer with an excellent physique he will do well tomorrow....it will be weird as this will be the first year since 2004 that i have not competed in this show.....best of luck to all competing


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

170kg incline smith press is an excellent weight Paul - how many reps do you get out?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

4 reps one forced, never lifted heavier but i got 7 with 160kg so thought i would give it a bash


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Paul can i ask with the igf do you have a guide or something on how to make the acetic acid or a website that tells you the method im struggling to find something set in stone.

hilly


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly i have acetic acid at home from last year i don't know where you would buy it, Max on UKI says you can use Bac water though and the IGF will not suffer.

had a good weekend plenty of time with the family, spent the day at the NABBA west show yesterday seemed a little weird not competing after doing this show for the last 5yrs.....

i had a guy in class 4(mike Sullivan) the goal as Mike was competing out of area was to gain an invite to the Finals which we did with ease....a few small changes and he will be ready to roll....

there was a few standout physiques...

Dave Guest - class 2/Overall winner an awesome physique will do very well at the finals...

Junior winner - a well put together short tank of a guy excellent legs if he drops another 10lbs by the finals he will be hard to beat.

Paul Power - Class 3 winner Paul came 2nd in this class last year but got it together this year and presented an excellent complete physique.....

so today has been a b1tch of a day as my laptop was locked out all day and still is so i worked all day but achieved nothing.......

diet:

Meal 1 - 100g oats/chopped apple/grapes/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2 - 250g lean mince chili/100g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 250g lean mince chili/100g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Extreme Build and Recover

Meal 5 - don't know yet 

Training:

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns FST-7

Close grip pulldowns Pscarb style

Chins 4 sets

rope pullovers 3 sets

face pulls 3 sets

reverse pec-dek 3 sets

Standing calf raise 4 sets 15 reps then 10 stretches per calf


----------



## pro51ngh (Jan 16, 2009)

ive been reading ur log over the past few weeks and its excellent, loads of good info!!!

just wondering when you travel do you change your routine as you are not training with someone and ask someone for a spot on working sets??? or do u train with someone???

also good progression on pics a few pages back!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i mostly train at castles in windsor and Powerhouse in Rhyl both have adecent guys i know who will give me a spot when i need it, if i do train at other gyms then i will go slightly lighter or do more FST sets to keep the intensity high....it does the body good to change around a bit....

glad you liked the pics and the logs mate....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Paul, just a quick question.

I am going to be using a different gym soon and have less of a range of DBs than at Muscleworks.

Would my chest get a good enough workout using the Smith machine (at varying inclines) as the primary pressing movement?

There is a decline bench but your feet dont touch the floor on it, rather they are held by some pads to stop you slipping off (problem is lack of spotter)

Which would you yourself favour to build the chest?

(would use DBs for secondary exercise on a different incline)


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Was good to catch up with you @ the West mate,Ang says to say sorry she didnt get a chance to say hello..was to busy with womens gossip then when she turned around you'd gone:whistling: then didnt see you anymorelol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hey no problem mate....remember what i said and give me a call....

i trained Legs last night it was a little bit of a disaster as i have knocked my knee doing sissy squats so won't be training quads for a month or so....

Training:

Hamstring curls 4 sets

Stiff leg deads 4 sets

Reverse hack squats 4 sets

Leg exstensions FST-7

this is where i tried the sissy squats......

seated calf raise pscarb style

so i will concentrate on hams and calf for the next month......

my diet for the last 2 days has been inconsistent due to an upset stomach and sever loss of appetite still healthy but not much of anything really put me off my game, i am also feeling a little fatigued......

tonight i trained Chest/Biceps at castles gym in Windsor although my stomach has been playing up and i felt ill after the session i lifted pretty heavy and felt the workout went well...

chest:

Pec-Dek flyes FST-7

Incline Smith machine press 4 sets (PB 170kg for 8 reps)

Seated press 4 sets

Cable x overs FST-7

Biceps:

EZ curl 4 sets

Seated DB curl 3 sets

Cable curl 3 sets

as i said earlier felt ill after wards maybe i am not getting enough rest or working to much or both but i need to do something i hate feeling like this......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bad news about thr stomach upset mate but congrats on the pb thats some strong lifting their.


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow.... thought id attempt to do one of your leg workouts..... the 10 sets of 10 with 10 seconds left on leg extensions... i now have my first seeing stars experiance!! wow!

No idea how you keep it at the same weight! Id dropped 20 kg by the last set.

Great motivation! I live in Reading, and have heard of the gym in Windsor, they have one of the better gym websites ive seen! Will have to get myself a good paying job and head over there I think.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Paul,

How is the FST-7 stuff working for you. Been reading a bit about it recently. Do you feel it is making a difference?

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is working very well at first the feeling of the pump took over a little and i did to much of it, now i use it conservativly and it helps me get passed sticking points but does not effect my strength my physique has definitely improved with it.

so i was due to train shoulders and triceps last Friday but it did not play out that way, as you know i have been suffering a little with a bad stomach last week well i woke and had breakfast last Friday then about an hour later spent 30min in the lavvy puking my guts up i was so ill i had nothing to eat for the rest of the day this in its self caused me to feel bad.....come sat morning things seemed better looked as if it went as fast as it came so spent most of the weekend eating....

had a great day on Sunday took my family to a local fun park for the afternoon.....plus today i took my little girl to see Hannah Montana the movie  obviously i did not like the film it was all for my little girl 

so back in the gym today more refreshed than i have been for a while....

Shoulders:

DB side raise warmup 4 sets light weight

Mill press FST-7

Cable side raise 4 sets heavy

Machine press 4 sets

Reverse pec-dek FST-7

Triceps:

Pressdowns 4 sets

Reverse pressdowns 4 sets

Between bench dips 3 sets

Rope pressdown 2 sets

it was an excellent workout something i did really need and with the addition of the IGF i was very pumped...

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/chopped apple and grapes/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2 - 2 scoops build and recover

Meal 3 - 300g spuds/2 tins tuna

Meal 4 - home made lasagna

Meal 5 - 6 egg omelette

i also shared a huge tub of popcorn with kiana at the cinema 

tomorrow is my 39th birthday so won't be training but will be eating all the chocolate the family buy me well it would be rude not to


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

enjoy your day Paul


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

enjoy your birthday mate, glad you are feeling better


----------



## darbs (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Paul,,

Interesting log mate - I must say I have been taking tips from your posts for some time now. I competed in the 1st Timers at the West Britain, and think you were there also! busy show and quite an experience for my first time. I did'nt place, but acheived getting up there and looking comparable to the others...I had a week off and pigged out, but have cleaned diet up now. I have adopted your more clean approach - sticking to 300-350 Carbs per day, 300 pro and low to moderate fats. Only problem is, I feel hungry alot of the time now! proabably in my head after pigging out.!

Anyway, thanks for taking the time to post up coz I find your comments really useful. Im hoping to put some size on for the next 18 months then think about dieting again - want to come in bigger and tighter.

If your ever arounf Swindon - head down to Ironworx for a session..We have quite a few competitors training there and no messing about!

Wayne


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wayne i am glad you enjoy my log and it has been useful to you....

it is a shame you did not pop over and say hi at the West Britain i always enjoy to meet members of the boards i am on....

your hunger is to be expected after what you have called pigging out after the show but this could be lowered somewhat by upping your fats a little.........

i will get to pop into ironworx at some point as i pass by swindon every week on my way to heathrow with work....is this the same gym shaun trains at?

not trained much this week due to my birthday and travelling all day on Wednesday....but back in the gym today to train chest and biceps and the rest has done me good.....

Chest:

Incline smith press 4 sets

Seated flat press 4 sets

Cable x overs FST-7

Biceps:

Cable curls 4 sets

EZ bar curl 4 sets

diet today was back to my normal diet....

Meal 1 - 100g oats/chopped apple and grapes/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 250g lean mince chili/100g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 250g lean mince chili/100g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey/50g PB

Meal 5 - PWO 2 scoops build and recover + glutamine and BCAA's

Meal 6 - 225g chicken/30g almonds copped into sauce/banana

this is the last week of my 12 week cycle so will be starting PCT next week it will be good to see how the combination of Naltrexone and low dose HMG will help with recovery after 2 full cycles and 12 weeks cruising....

i am travelling to the Expo tomorrow night so will be there on the Extreme Nutrition stand nice and early on Saturday...so please pop over and say hi if you are at the expo.....


----------



## darbs (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Paul,,

Happy Birthday by the way! Thanks for the advice on the fats, I will put them up a little...Im really keen on using this time effectively to make good gains. Sorry I did'nt pop over, it was busy and I went straight to McD's then was helping Shaun and Rich get tan on!

Yeah, i train with Shaun, and he really helped me out with my diet - he is very clued up too, so im lucky to have these people around me to learn from. I am coming up tot he expo on Sunday with some of the other lads from Gym..If you are there on Sunday I will come over and say hello...

Keep up the hard work


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a great weekend at the Expo i was on the Extreme stand on the Saturday, it was very busy all day and got to meet a fair few peeps from this and other sites.....

it was a tiring weekend with not one bodybuilding meal to be seen 

today was back to work and the diet.....

Meal 1 - 100g oats/chopped apple/grapes/2 scoops whey/50g PB

Meal 2 - 300g spud/1 tin tuna/small tin beans

Meal 3 - Extreme Mass shake (new formula that tastes oooh sooo nice)

Meal 4 - Granola/yogurt/3 slices of toast/2 scoops whey (had to knock something together as i was on a conference call)

Meal 5 - Extreme Mass shake

Meal 6 - 2 lions of cod/200g sweet spud

Training:

Chest:

Pec-Dek FST-7

Flat seated press 4 sets

Incline press 4 sets

Cable x overs FST-7

Biceps:

EZ curl 4 sets

Preacher curls 4 sets

my cycle finished yesterday after 10 weeks weighed myself this morning and the cycle gave me 8lbs and i am leaner than when i began so am happy with what i got from this cycle.

i have now started PCT and my off cycle Peptide run.....

PCT will be

500iu's HCG Mon/Wed/Fri

25iu's HMG Mon/Wed/Fri

after 10 days 2 ROHM PCT caps ed for 4 weeks

my suppression is not huge i put this down to the naltrexone i have gauged this by how i am feeling and the fact my nuts are not atrophied which normally they are but will confirm this with bloods this week.

my peptide cycle is...

3 x week 500mcg's pMGF

3 x week 12iu's GH (M/W/F)

4 x week when at home 100mcg's GHRP-6/CJC-1295 3 x day

3 x week 10iu's Levemir Slin

the only deviation to this protocol will be the slin and GHRP/CJC as i cannot take these if away in a hotel.

i have also started cardio for 30min 4 days a week as i am going to up my calories but of good food to see if this in its self can maintain me off cycle.

my off cycle will be 12 weeks.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Paul whats your opinions on using levemir everyday again just training days?

Very interested in your recovery and blood results with this 1. i am debating about adding in some naltrexone to my extended cycle as soon as my order arrives as the more i read the more it seems like a very useful drug.


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

really enjoyin your log bud!! how long are you gna be taking off before starting your next cycle???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> Paul whats your opinions on using levemir everyday again just training days?
> 
> Very interested in your recovery and blood results with this 1. i am debating about adding in some naltrexone to my extended cycle as soon as my order arrives as the more i read the more it seems like a very useful drug.


i seem to gain more fat weight when i use it everyday i find using it 3 days a week i get the benefits but not the fat gain....



bigricky said:


> really enjoyin your log bud!! how long are you gna be taking off before starting your next cycle???


it will be approx 12 weks but if i am progressing on the peptide cycle then i see no reason to go back on gear so will play it as it comes...


----------



## darbs (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi paul,,

Didnt make it to the expo in the end, lads from gym were going up, but our driver decided to get drunk at the radio 1 big weekend in Swindon and that was end of that! Anyway, hope you had a good day.

Seems that you are able to stay pretty lean in the off season with your diet anyway, but do you ever bulk then cut back. For instance 16 weeks bulking, then cutting carbs back for 8-12 weeks then bulk again? Or is it just better to crack on bulking and just diet for the next show? I was told not to go 30lb out of comp weight during off season, but its creeping up already! I think this is primarily down to water retention after the show as I was quite depleted - hoping it will level out if I keep it clean.

Anyway, should'nt be asking questions about me on your thread! When and where are you aiming to compete next?


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

nice journal paul, v.imformative.

i tried the "pscarb style leg press" (but with squats as someone was using the leg press!) christ i was breathing like a steam train!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate....doing it with squats could be dangerous as your legs could fail so be careful mate...

trained Back and traps on Tuesday had a very good session...

Back:

Seated row 4 sets + 2 warm-ups

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Rack deads 4 sets

Seated row machine with pad on chest FST-7

Machine shrugs 5 sets

Diet on Tuesday was very good as again i was at home.....

Yesterday diet was again good as i travelled from home so relied on the old Tupperware boxes...

Meal 1 - 50g granola(http://www.lizis.co.uk/index.php/product) this is an excellent food + prebiotic yogurt/2 slices seeded bread/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 100g basmati rice/250g chicken/half a banana

Meal 3 - 100g basmati rice/250g chicken/half a banana

Meal 4 - 2 scoops build & Recover + BCAA's and Glutamine

Meal 5 - Large Chicken breast + Rice and Veg

i trained at castles gym in Windsor last night and trained shoulders and triceps....

Cable side raise 4 sets

Seated machine press 4 sets

Reverse flye(rear delts) 4 sets

Seated mill press FST-7

Rope pulldowns 4 sets

Reverse grip pulldowns 3 sets

Over head exstensions 4 sets

then i performed 35minutes cardio on the treadmill.....

today has been my day off as i travelled back home.....

noticed this morning that all my serratus and intercostals where all visible which i was surprised at but shows the condition i have kept although tonight after eating and drinking all day i think they are playing hide a seek


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> cheers mate....doing it with squats could be dangerous as your legs could fail so be careful mate...


i was a bit wary of that beforehand so i made sure the pins were in the power rack and someone was watching...

it nearly made me as ill as when Robbie Anchant made me do negative leg presses (i still haven't forgiven him).

enjoy the rest of you're day off :beer:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> i was a bit wary of that beforehand so i made sure the pins were in the power rack and someone was watching...
> 
> it nearly made me as ill as when Robbie Anchant made me do negative leg presses (i still haven't forgiven him).
> 
> enjoy the rest of you're day off :beer:


How do you do negative leg presses? :confused1:

Are the extra carbs from the bannanas part of the strategy for the PCT as you outlined above?

Have you any experience of Winny Paul? Have some and wondered whether to use in the offseason or save it for prep next year.

Something like 50mg for 4-6weeks but I have read of it being use PWO alone.

Any comments? :rockon:

Many thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CarbWhore said:


> enjoy the rest of you're day off :beer:


cheers buddy i will...



LittleChris said:


> How do you do negative leg presses? :confused1:
> 
> Are the extra carbs from the bannanas part of the strategy for the PCT as you outlined above?
> 
> ...


never heard the PWO thing before, for me winny is only used pre-comp i consider it a weak drug for any cycle than hardening up before a show....

the banana is in there for taste nothing else mate with this in i don't use sauces...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sessions look good mate and sounds like you are holding good condition. i no what you mean about things going hiding during the day lol.

that granola looks nice i will look for it in tesco this weekend as have been looking for a low sugar type cereal.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is lovely with yogurt and blueberries in the morning


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

that does sound very good im really into my low fat natural greek yogurt at the moment and reckon that would be a nice addition. im off to tesco 2moro thnks paul


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> How do you do negative leg presses? :confused1:


 you get someone who is as strong as an ox to push the weight back up for each rep :lol:

ill second that, the granola looks lovely and its nutrition profile is ok. will have a look out for some.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a good weekend unfortunately it was washed out most of it but spent some quality time with the kids and no arguments with the wife.....so a good weekend 

today was Chest and triceps (alternating triceps and biceps with chest for a while)

Chest:

Incline smith press 4 sets

Seated press 4 sets

Incline flyes 4 sets

Pec-Deck 3 sets

Triceps:

Straight bar pushdowns 4 sets

Rope push downs 4 sets

Machine dips 3 sets

i had a massive pump i have put this down to the pMGF i am having twice a week it happened last week but did not think about it, the only thing i have added new is the pMGF at 500mcg's twice a week it would seem i get a huge pump the day after i use the pMGF.....so at least i know its working 

Diet:

Meal 1 - 8 egg whites/2 yolks + 4 slices of seeded wholemeal bread

Meal 2 - 2 venison grill-steaks (2 steaks = 60g P/15g C/7.5g F) 100g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 200g lean mince chili/100g basmati rice

Meal 4 - Extreme Mass drink + 1 banana

Meal 5 - Extreme Build and Recover + 10g Glutamine

Meal 6 - 250g lean mince chili + roasted farmhouse veg....

i weighed myself today and i have gained a lb since coming off 10 days ago which surprised me a little i am now 231lbs.....

i expect some good gains this week as i working from home all week so both Diet and training will be top notch.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey paul,It was nice to meet you finaly.Your a f&*king nugget.My mate was laughing that they feel sorry for the person that tries to steel from your stand.My pal that came to the stand with me in your guys catergory.came second and did,nt make the british.So on the sunday we whent to hayes and he got a first.So super happy for him.It was his third that week.So if your at the finals we,ll have to catch up,Sorry i did,nt come back before i left.But there was so many people around your stand i did,nt want to intrude.Congratulations on your lb.THat was a short cycle then.Is that the way forward short and sweet??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no my cycle was 10 weeks long and ended the Friday before the expo i finished at 230lbs so a week off cycle i gained a lb where normally many lose.....

as for short and sweet cycles no i prefer cycles around the 10 week mark as i feel it takes weeks for any steroid to really get in and do its job even the shorter estered gear....

congrats to your mate on qualifying yes i will be at the UKBFF finals as i will have athletes in a few categories....


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i had a massive pump i have put this down to the pMGF i am having twice a week it happened last week but did not think about it, the only thing i have added new is the pMGF at 500mcg's twice a week it would seem i get a huge pump the day after i use the pMGF.....so at least i know its working


Paul, what is pMGF?

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pegylated Mechanical Growth Factor it is derived from the IGF-1 gene at the muscle cell it create new satalite cells....the Peg version is better than the non Peg version because the non Peg version lasts only minutes when it hits the Blood stream plus it is not stable in the BS after a cpl of minutes by adding the Peg you get round this issue


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> pegylated Mechanical Growth Factor it is derived from the IGF-1 gene at the muscle cell it create new satalite cells....the Peg version is better than the non Peg version because the non Peg version lasts only minutes when it hits the Blood stream plus it is not stable in the BS after a cpl of minutes by adding the Peg you get round this issue


Thanks Paul, I assume its for advanced bodybuilders?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would say so but then in my opinion so is IGF and GH.....


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i would say so but then in my opinion so is IGF and GH.....


I'll put it on the same levels as GH etc so I know I dont need it as of yet. Thanks for the info


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry for not updating my log this week but time has not been plentiful....

Tuesday:

i trained back today had a decent workout....

pulldowns - 4 sets

Reverse grip pulldowns 4 sets

Rack deadlifts 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 3 sets

Upright row 4 sets

Diet this week has been very good due to me being at home all week....

Thursday:

Today was shoulders and Triceps i took my pMGF on Wednesday night so the pump tonight was awesome.....

Shoulders:

Side raise FST-7

Machine press 4 sets

Reverse pec-dec 4 sets

Mill press 3 sets

Heavy side raise 3 sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 4 sets

Reverse grip pressdowns 3 sets

Overhead extension 3 sets

Rope pressdowns 3 sets

.....

Today was leg day i continued doing my Hams first but added in Pscarb style leg press ad FST-7 leg extensions.

Lying leg curls Pscarb style

Single leg raise 4 sets

Leg press Pscarb style

Leg exstensions FST-7

Calf raise FST-7

i have also continued with the cardio this week managing to get in 4 x 30min sessions.....

the levemir will be dropped from next week as i feel i am putting on some bad weight either that or the rich tea biscuits i have an urge for at the moment 

i am away all week next week in North Wales so back to training at Power House gym in Rhyl food will be good but not as much as this week due to me living out of hotels.....

hope you all have a good bank holiday weekend....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

How you getting on with the pegMGF mate? Seems you are getting good pumps from it. Have you noticed any associated tiredness from it?

Look forward to a proper catch up at Southport.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have been a little more tired mate but nothing that serouise but the pumps are unreal and something i did not expect to be honest...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry not kept the log up to date but realised at the beginning of the week my column had to be in by Friday 

so no training on Monday spent the day at the Zoo with the family......

Tuesday i travelled up to North Wales to my head office so got to train in powerhouse gym in Rhyl excellent gym....i am training this week with a buddy of mine so the intensity has been high.....

Trained Chest/Biceps on Tuesday

Incline smith press 4 sets

Seated flat press 4 sets

DB incline press (i could not lift very heavy on these only managed 70lbs for 3 sets as my arms where so pumped from the previous exercises this i put down to the pMGF i had Monday night)

Cable x overs FST-7

Biceps:

This was a hard bodypart to train as the pump in my arms was extreme from chest....

Cable curls 3 sets

Preacher curls 3 sets

Crucifix curls 3 sets

the DOMS i experienced Wednesday where unreal excellent 

Diet on Tuesday was very good as i packed Tupperware for the trip

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/chopped apple/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2/3/4 - 50g basmati rice/1 small banana/250g chicken

Meal 5 - 2 scoops build and recover/BCAA'S/Glutamine

Meal 6 - 6 rice cakes/2 large chicken breasts/1 banana

Wednesday:

i was at my head office today which has a kitchen so managed to prepare my meals as i needed to....

Meal 1 - 75g oats/banana/25g peanut butter/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2/3 - 50g basmati rice/tin of tuna/half a banana

Meal 4 - Pasta/Chicken

Meal 5 - 2 scoops build and recover/BCAA'S/Glutamine

Meal 6 - 6 rice cakes/2 large chicken breasts/1 banana

training was Back and rear delts with calf's... i was a little concerned about doing back because my biceps where hurting from the night before and because i have had some pretty bad back pains this week but everything seemed to be fine i just avoided certain movements like deads...

Palms facing pulldowns FST-7

Seated Row 4 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 3 sets

Close grip pulldowns 3 sets

Rear Delts:

Cable reverse cross overs 4 sets

Face pulls 3 sets

Calf's:

Standing calf raise FST-7

today as yesterday my back and calf's are sore from the training i really feel that the pMGF has improved my recovery plus given me huge pumps......


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so no training on Monday spent the day at the Zoo with the family......


Did you get to see any red pandas? 



Pscarb said:


> Diet on Tuesday was very good as i packed Tupperware for the trip
> 
> Meal 1 - 100g Oats/chopped apple/2 scoops extreme whey
> 
> ...


Notice youvce dropped youre portion sizes, is this because you have ceased the levemir?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate just did not feel that hungry over the last few days nothing more than that really....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a great weekend at the finals met up with a lot of old and new faces, excellent show and definitely gave me a new focus to make this year off count so i can come back bigger and better in 2010....

Monday was a bit of a daze as i was still tired from the weekends driving but still a good days diet along with a decent chest and bicep session..

Chest:

Pec-Dek 4 sets warm-up

Incline smith press 4 sets

Seated flat press 4 sets

Cable x overs FST-7

Biceps:

EZ curl 3 sets

Preacher curl 3 sets

DB curl 3 sets

a great workout as i mentioned.....the pMGF is really doing it job the pumps are unreal....

Today has not been a great one this is mainly down to me not getting enough rest yet again it is 11.00pm and i am up doing diets and working i need to get some more sleep in as this is effecting my training and diet.....

Diet today:

Meal 1 - 100g oats/chopped grapes/2 scoops extreme

Meal 2 - 100g basmati rice/250g lean mince chili

Meal 3 - 100g basmati rice/250g lean mince chili

Meal 4 - 2 scoops build and recover + BCAA's and L-Glutamine

Meal 5 - 8 egg whites + 4 yolks/ 2 corn on the cobs....

i had a really bad headache all day today i even started training with it this is down to the lack of sleep and the muscles in my neck being tense (really need a sports massage) so i could not train Back as i would normally....so i trained Legs and the headache went away....

Lying leg curl - Pscarb style

One legged curl 4 sets

Leg press - Pscarb style

Leg extension - FST-7

then 35min cardio on a treadmill......


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> had a great weekend at the finals met up with a lot of old and new faces, excellent show and definitely gave me a new focus to make this year off count so i can come back bigger and better in 2010....
> 
> Monday was a bit of a daze as i was still tired from the weekends driving but still a good days diet along with a decent chest and bicep session..
> 
> ...


 Hi paul thanks for advice at britain, it was spot on and much appreciated. Doing my journal has really helped open my mind to vary my diet and contest prep, just got 5 stars how is that earned? myb:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Martin glad the advice worked for you.....

I drove to heathrow today and was in such a rush did not have time to cook my meals before i left so good old M&S on the M4 came to my rescue....

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/chopped grapes/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 2 banana's/2 scoops whey

Meal 3 - 2 wholemeal chicken light sandwiches

Meal 4 - 1 large pack of sushi/2 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Build & Recovery/BCAA's + Glutamine

Meal 6 - 2 chicken breasts plus veg

training was shoulders and triceps it was a late session and i nearly turned back to the hotel when i saw the traffic on the M4.....but got to the gym and got it sorted.

Shoulder:

DB side raise FST-7

Mill press 4 sets

Rear delt 3 sets

Machine press 3 sets

Triceps:

Close grip press 3 sets

Cable pressdowns 3 sets

Overhead exstensions 4 sets

no cardio tonight as it was getting late.....


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Paul, What are 'face pulls' for your rear delts?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Do you like training in different gyms and the travelling of your job Paul?

I suppose you get to meets different people but sometimes it must get tiresome having to travel to the gym?

You plannong on another cycle in a few months assuming blood tests all work out OK?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate i love training in different gyms my job is great yes i travel a lot but i am used to that now after 10yrs......the 2 gyms outside of Plymouth that i use mostly is Castles in Windsor and Powerhouse in Rhyl both are good gyms with an excellent atmosphere.....

i plan on taking 12 weeks off but to be honest if things keep going as they are i might take longer off this is my 5th week off and i have dropped only 3lbs i am looking bigger and have lost no strength the peptide cycle i am doing seems to be doing the job....

i had a good weekend as my 2 sisters came down to visit hectic with 6 kids in the house four of them boys but had a great time....

also got to meet two new clients who are prepping for the Port Talbot show they both started their diets on Monday this show will be a good one for me as i have 3 competing plus Stuart is doing the Guest spot.....

training Chest and Biceps last night...

Chest:

Incline smith press - 2 warmups 4 sets

Seated flat press - 4 sets

Cable X Overs FST-7

Pec-Dec - 3 sets

Biceps:

EZ bar curls 4 sets

Preacher curls 3 sets

Hammer curl 3 sets

excellent workout the pMGF is giving me a huge pump in the gym this was noticed by a few in the gym last night as 3 guys asked if i was still on cycle and after nearly 5 weeks off this is good to hear 

after playing football with my son and nephews on Sunday then collapsing through loss of breath i have woke up at 7am Monday and today to do 35min cardio.....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g oats/chopped grapes/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 250g chicken/300g new potatoes

Meal 3 - 250g chicken/300g new potatoes

Meal 4 - 100g oats/chopped grapes/2 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 2 scoops build and recover/BCAA's/L-Glutamine

Meal 6 - 250g extra lean mince + veg

i am feeling very good on this PCT i am due my bloods back in the next few days i can say from the years i have used gear i have never felt this good in PCT after such a long time on......


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Paul, just catching up with thread. Just out of interest, what do you do job wise? you do seem to do A LOT of travelling. Hope all's well


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am a Database consultant i work from home and travel to meet clients...


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

do you think the naltrextone(sp) has a lot to do with youre feeling of wellbeing in PCT? or is do you think its more than that?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think it is mainly down to Naltraxone but my PCT is very good anyway i rarely drop


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi i just got back from 5 days at Euro Disney with my family which was great well apart from the walking  there was no training no high protein meals no shakes just 3 meals a day and plenty of Ben and Jerry's and i dropped 7lbs  both my kids loved the whole time....anyone planning to go make sure you take lots of money.....

So my last session in the gym was last Wednesday unfortunately the session ended badly as i damaged my elbow doing skull crushers i had a severe pain on the tip of the elbow the break over the last 5 days has done it some good but it still gave me pain training chest tonight so i adapted the session.....

Chest:

Incline smith press FST-7

Seated flat press 4 sets

Cable X overs FST-7

Pec-Dek (Arms out straight) 4 sets

Biceps:

EZ curl 4 sets

Seated DB curls 4 sets

Hammer curls 3 sets

Diet today was good as i was keen to get back to a normal daily diet for me anyway....

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/chopped grapes/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 200g chicken/100g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 250g lean mince chili/100g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 2 scoops build and recover + BCAA/Glutamine

Meal 5 - 150g sweet spud/250g lean mince chili

I feel really good although a little smaller  6 weeks into my PCT and still feeling great i get my bloods back this week that where taken 2 weeks ago this should give me some numbers to indicate how well the naltrexone did whilst on cycle....but after 32 weeks on (blast/cruise) i certainly thought i would of crashed by now.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

now with the poor euro i bet euro disney isnt cheap at all lol.

Glad things are going well paul apart from the elbow i look forward to seeing how your blood tests come back


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well the bloods have been lost by the hospital i was told this morning i have arranged to go to a clinic next week for a full blood screening though.....

Wed i trained back and had an excellent workout my back had DOMS yesterday in the exact place i wanted them.....

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Rack deads 4 sets

One arm cable pulls 4 sets

Cable straight arm pullover 3 sets

Shrugs 4 sets

Thursday was another good day diet wise as i was again working from home i trained legs Thursday evening and what i thought was not going to be a decent workout turned out to be one of the best i have had.....

Leg press - Pscarb style

Leg exstensions - FST-7

Lying Leg curl - Pscarb style

Stiff leg deads - FST-7

Calf raise -5 sets

Friday i trained shoulders and triceps but my elbow caused me some discomfort so had to reduce the weight on my shoulder and triceps workout..

Shoulders:

Cable side raise - warmup

Machine press 4 sets

Reverse pec-dek 3 sets

Standing Mill press 3 sets

Seated DB side raise FST 7

Triceps:

V bar pressdowns 4 sets

Rope pressdowns FST-7

...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How long do you plan on using FST for? Is it something you are experimenting with or do you think you will continue it throughout the year?

I sent you a PM also, not suire if you have had time to read it though.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ooops sorry mate not registerd th PM will have a butchers at it today....

FST-7 is woven into my training style now the results are clear to see so no need to change...i am not one for changing something just because i have been doing it a while only if the results stop coming....


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

hey paul, ive got thet exact same pain in my left elbow had it for about 3 weeks now been taking it easy but still no ease so gunna take a week of this week and see how i get on, what do you think your injury is and what is it down to.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

:cursing: ive just realised Pscarb style is 6 sets x10x10 - ive been doing 10 sets x10x10 on the leg press :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that's not great mate 

I have to apologise for not updating my log of late this is due to work and prepping and just not having the time....and because i have had a stint of low interest.....

so i had my bloods completed last week at the private clinic run by David Bentley miller their was an anomaly with serum protein and the RBC so as a precaution i was told to stop all supplements so no more GH/CJC/GHRP etc until a little more investigation has been carried out nothing to worry about just want to be certain.....in my opinion there is no point in dishing out the cash for these tests if you ain't going to take the advice after you get the results.....

i cannot give enough praise to this private clinic of Davids anyone who is using gear should make the money available to get this test/consultation at least once a year....

so last night was chest it was a bad day for strength but still managed a decent session just not up to my usual standard....

Today was legs...

Leg exstensions FST-7

Reverse Hack squat - Pscarb style

Leg exstensions FST-7

Lying leg curls Pscarb style

DB SLD 5 sets

Seated calf raise Pscarb style....

what a session in today heat i actually went a little hypo when i arrived home Jesus it was hot today....

Diet was decent but interrupted by my daughters sports day....but nothing to great..

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/Chopped grapes/2 scoops whey/25g peanut butter

Meal 2 - 250g turkey/100g noodles

Meal 3 - 2 Extreme MRP bars

Meal 4 - 100g Oats/Chopped grapes/2 scoops whey/25g peanut butter

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R/BCAA's + Glutamine

Meal 6 - 200g pork lion/Greek salad

i am travelling to windsor again tomorrow for a few days so will be in castles training such an excellant gym....


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so i had my bloods completed last week at the private clinic run by David Bentley miller their was an anomaly with serum protein and the RBC so as a precaution i was told to stop all supplements so no more GH/CJC/GHRP etc until a little more investigation has been carried out nothing to worry about just want to be certain.....


hope everything turns out fine mate :beer: better to be safe than sorry, I wish more people were like this.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

we all think that we are indestructable which we are not the key is to deal with bumps in the road i would be stupid to seek advice from the medical feild only to ignore the advice given........

I travelled to heathrow today for work so trained at castles gym in windsor this is a great gym full of some great bodybuilders....

trained Back...

Chins 3 sets

Seated row 4 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Rack deadlifts 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns FST-7

had a very good session felt very pumped i followed this workout with 40min on the treadmill.....

diet was ok today although i was travelling...

Meal 1 - 100g oats/chopped grapes/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 200g pork loin/250g spuds

Meal 3 - chicken breast wholemeal sandwich

Meal 4 - Sushi/2 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R + BCAA's Glutamine

Meal 6 - Chicken curry/Basmati rice (hotel)

I went and saw my Doc today he has refered me to a speicelist to find out why my serum protein level is low he did take my BP and confirmed it was fine at 130/88 it was slightly raised last week after being told my results at 154/80.....he actually said to me that it was refreshing to meet someone who was willing to keep track of his health whilst using steroids.....


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Did you stop over in Wales Paul?

I want to use this service but the travelling is going to be alot, will ramp the price up a fair amount also.

Not sure i could manage getting there and back in a day.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate i was travelling from north wales so stopped on the way through...

speaking to the guys at the clinic they would be willing to set up a local clinic if enough people in that area wanted the service maybe those in the london area should get together, they are also willing to travel to do seminars


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

feeling a little tired tonight from 4 days heavy training in this bloody heat....

i also need to train my calf's more often as when i do train them as i did Tuesday they hurt for days.. 

so shoulders and triceps today the session was good but due to the diet today i was feeling a little weak so relied more on FST-7 than i normally do...

Shoulders:

DB side raise 3 sets warm-up

Mill press 4 sets

Reverse pec deck 4 sets

Machine press FST-7

DB cable side raise FST-7

Triceps:

rope pulldowns 4 sets

underhand grip pulldowns 3 sets

overhead exstensions 3 sets

single arm pulldowns 2 sets

i followed this as i did last night with 40min cardio.....

diet today was not great due to meeting i had to rely on protein bars....

Meal 1 - granola/bran flakes/fruit/yogurt/2 scoops protein

Meal 2 & 3 2 extreme protein bars

Meal 4 - 1 large chicken breast/spuds

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R + BCAAs/Glutamine

Meal 6 - Chicken/rice

felt good in the gym after a few comments about my size this is great to hear seeing as i have been off cycle for 7 weeks....


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Interesting to hear about a doctor that undestands our sport. Think i'll be investing in full checkup after contests next year. Good to hear your holding your size off cycle pscarb. Also i've been trying the fst-7 style intermittantly in my training so it's good to see a bodybuilder of your standing giving it positive feedback.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

quick update as i have not been able to get online this week.....

I had 2 clients down on Sunday who are prepping for the port Talbot show we trained together and had a great session both athletes are going to do damage at the port Talbot show.......Rhain is in the O55 class and Marc is in the heavyweight Inters class

we trained chest...

Pec-dek 4 sets

Incline press 4 sets

Seated press 4 sets

Cable x overs FST-7

Monday was back day my training partner was back from his holiday in turkey so training was back to normal...

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Seated row 4 sets

Rack deads 4 sets

Seated pulls FST-7

Face pulls 5 sets

I travelled up to north wales on Tuesday after a long drive i trained in powerhouse gym in Rhyl.....because i had only trained chest on Sunday i trained arms on their own....

Biceps:

Close grip BB curl FST-7

DB curls 4 sets

Cable curls 4 sets

Triceps:

Pressdowns 4 sets

Reverse grip pressdowns 4 sets

Overhead exstensions 4 sets

Superset.....

Rope exstensions & Hammer curls 3 sets

today i have travelled over to Skipton in north Yorkshire i am staying at a farmhouse just outside the town so no training tonight just restful sleep....

these last few weeks have been harder since dropping all the meds i was using i guess the mental aspect was the hardest, i weighed at the weekend and i am still 227lbs but softer than when i was on GH and gear....i have a referral appointment in 2 weeks to investigate the anomalies found in my recent health check once this has been completed i will know when i can resume.....


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Paul, i see you do rack pulls third, why is this?

I always DL first, would you rate rack pulls over deads for back development?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Paul, i see you do rack pulls third, why is this?
> 
> I always DL first, would you rate rack pulls over deads for back development?


Not Paul (obviously) but i am pretty certain the reason is due to the back being already heavly worked he will not have to go as heavy on rack pulls which reduces the danger of injury. Also rack deadlifts are with no doubt superior for back development than full deadlifts because full deadlifts require a lot of lower body involvement so it is harder to focus on your back alone. Also full deadlifts and rack deadlifts are very different in the way they are performed........

Good to see this log still going:beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Con is partially correct with the reason if i did them first then i would be tempted to load the bar and with my existing back injury this would cause me more pain or worse so by doing them 3rd or even last my back is all ready fatigued and i find i can lift lighter but still give the back a good few sets on this exercise....

yes mate the log is still going although of late i have lost a certain amount of drive for training etc.....i am sure it is just a phase though...other things on my mind.....

i was away all week last week up in Yorkshire which is where i originate from so on Thursday i managed to train at the gym in Huddersfield that i first trained at when i was a mere 130lbs.....Maloneys!!!! had a good workout trained shoulders....

Seated DB raise FST-7

Seated hammer press 4 sets

Reverse pec-dek 4 sets

cable reverse pulls for rear delts 4 sets

Seated mill press 4 sets

went and saw a mate of mine that i grew up with Thursday night i have not seen him for 5yrs we had a great time remembering all the old times.....very relaxing

i have my mum visiting this weekend which is excellent so no training until Monday.....

i am thinking of starting Hybrid training soon which is a form of MMA my wife and daughter all ready do it Jenny is a Green belt so when i am out of breath in a heap on the floor i am sure she will take great pleasure in beating the crap out of me.....lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss of interest mate, kind of understandable imo though. Seeing that you dont have a contest coming up to push you combine that with other aspects of life taking a higher importance. You have nothing to prove to any one at this stage but it is nice to read about your training/life, it is a highlight for me on this forum :thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well done with Aarons prepping, was very impressed.

How is the improvements with the chest training going as this is a weak point of mine so taking note of what you do?

Any progress pics?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Con said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss of interest mate, kind of understandable imo though. Seeing that you dont have a contest coming up to push you combine that with other aspects of life taking a higher importance. You have nothing to prove to any one at this stage but it is nice to read about your training/life, it is a highlight for me on this forum :thumb:


cheers buddy.....not sure how interesting a off season log is though.....



willsey4 said:


> Well done with Aarons prepping, was very impressed.
> 
> How is the improvements with the chest training going as this is a weak point of mine so taking note of what you do?
> 
> Any progress pics?


Aaron did all the work although not as much as he will do for the next show 

my chest is improving much deeper than at the beginning of the year....

so got a new found focus this week for cleaning up the diet a little and doing some cardio....8 weeks off now so feeling more loose and fat than tight and lean 

Diet:

Meal 1 - 80g Oats/2 scoops whey/bowl of fruit/activia

Meal 2 - 2 scoops whey/50g Peanut butter

Meal 3 - 250g chicken/100g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey/50g Peanut butter

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R + BCAA's

Meal 6 - home made chicken stroganoff/50g basmati rice

Training went very well tonight still incline benching 140kg for reps even after 8 weeks off, the pump i am getting on chest is also excellent....

Incline Press 4 sets

Pec-Dek 4 sets

Seated press 4 sets

Cable X Overs FST-7

Standing EZ curl 4 sets

Standing DB curl 3 sets

Preacher curls 3 sets

then completed 30min on the treadmill....

been busy over the weekend with my mum visiting and getting my athletes diets sorted, i have a fair few in contest mode for the next few months with most going on to the UKBFF finals in October......


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Glad you have your focus back mate.

I have struggled all year to be honest with one thing and another. I think we both realised at the start of the year it was going to be a tougher 12 months as neither of us had any immediate focus. Then add in life's little twists and turns and finding that focus becomes a little harder.

However, you have still had an incredibly productive year so far and any little hurdles you may have, or are having, will be easily straddled and the way ahead will be clear.

That which doesn't kill us only makes us stronger!

I have been doing a lot of thinking in the last few months and sometimes I think if it isn't one thing its something else. Injuries, health scares, family deaths etc but then I realise that these are things we all go through no matter how invincible or strong we think we are and as we all get older they all occur more frequently; that's just life.

For you it's all about next year mate, so head down and chin up and if you need a motivating word then I'll make sure I get you focused cos you've got a British title to go get next year!!

Very interesting journal mate and although I dont post that often I always keep up to date with how your year is going. Like me you put everything in your journals, warts and all and wear your heart on your sleeve which is what people want to hear. If it wasn't for those little issues that crop up things would be too easy and you wouldn't be the bodybuilder you are today

All the best

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thank you James yes you are correct these things are sent to test us i will get back online as next year is very important the package i will bring will be different by a long way than what i have before.....for me the ultimate goal is to become the British Champ in class 4 that is my Pro card, my Olympia.....but in saying all that my health is more important so the small issues i currently have need to be addressed first.....

felt a little weaker tonight in the gym this is because my carbs where lower yesterday than normal (amazing how much energy you lose when you cut the jaffa cakes out  )

Back:

Chins 4 sets

Wide grip seated rows 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 3 sets

Rack deads 4 sets

Rope straight arm pulls 3 sets

BB Shrugs 4 sets

finished with 30min cardio on the treadmill

diet today was good although i seem to be suffering from a tiny bit of wind which the wife is not to appreciative of 

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/chopped grapes/2 scoop whey

Meal 2 - 230g pork lion/50g couscous

Meal 3 - 230g pork lion/50g couscous

Meal 4 - 100g Oats/chopped grapes/2 scoop whey

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R + BCAA's

Meal 6 - 250g lean mince/200g spuds/Mushrooms

i am have decided to start MMA classes at my local sports centre i feel i need better fitness plus my wife and daughter go so i get to do something with them that we all can take an interest in ....my wife thinks she is going to kick my ass though i have told her that it is only a coloured belt not a wish maker


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I was thinking today how I would like to get into something like that. They run kickboxing classes at my gym but just don't have the cash at the moment.

Good to see the journal up and running again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate, i love to run a journal as it gives me an out from stress of life....if in turn it can be of use to anyone then all the better....

Tom does kickboxing.....


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Paul ive been following your journal and I have to say its so interesting to read you put everything into it and makes it a great motivational journal which people can relate too also. I'm sorry to hear about the upsets you've been having and I know how hard it can be to stay focused etc. after reading your journal I have started trying fst-7 and it really hits different muscles and gives a great burn. How much cardio do you usuelly do off season and do you keep it to after weight seesions or do you mix it up?

also could you explain what rack deads are as I have never heard that expression, but like many exercises i dont no the proper names for I just do them :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

carly i am very pleased you like my journal......

glad you like the FST style of training it certainly has helped me improve my own physique and those of my athletes.....i try to get in 3 x 30-40min cardio sessions in per week sometimes travelling hinders this....although i have a treadmill at home i try to do it after workout so it does not interfere with my sleep in the morning......

Rack deads these are partial deadlifts that work mainly the back and not much on the legs.....here is a vid to show you what they are

YouTube - Personal Trainer London | Rack Deadlift


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Paul, my gym doesn't have a power rack like that, do you think Romanian DLs could be used as a sort of halfway between standard DLs and rack DLs?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

do they have a smiths machine? if they have you can use that mate the idea is to lift from just under the knees


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

How safe is it to do them on a smith Paul? I'm in a similar position as my gym doesn't have a decent rack or cage where i can pull from the knee - i know people advise against smith deads but is it the same for these?


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

hi mate

i noticed you said at start about cruising all year on test 250mg week

i have been using 500mg per week for most of year using hcg once a month

had no problems at all but starting to get little worried i should have break but enjoying effects of the extra hormones. what do you think?

thanks


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> carly i am very pleased you like my journal......
> 
> glad you like the FST style of training it certainly has helped me improve my own physique and those of my athletes.....i try to get in 3 x 30-40min cardio sessions in per week sometimes travelling hinders this....although i have a treadmill at home i try to do it after workout so it does not interfere with my sleep in the morning......
> 
> Rack deads these are partial deadlifts that work mainly the back and not much on the legs.....here is a vid to show you what they are


oh wow there different, I know what you mean about deadlifts I feel they work my legs more, but thats ok for me as this is where I need improving, BUT I will def try these, I know im going to get even more weid look doing this hahaha!!

whats your thought on good mornings for back?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ak_88 said:


> How safe is it to do them on a smith Paul? I'm in a similar position as my gym doesn't have a decent rack or cage where i can pull from the knee - i know people advise against smith deads but is it the same for these?


i don't see why people advise against smith deadlifts?? it is very safe to do these in a smith machine the movement is straight up and down....



wardster27 said:


> hi mate
> 
> i noticed you said at start about cruising all year on test 250mg week
> 
> ...


i did say at the beginning of the year i was going to blast and cruise the whole year but my circumstances have changed and because of this i will be taking 3-4months if not more time off cycle.....as for you being worried i see no need to being worried as long as you get regular bloods completed to make sure Liver, Cholesterol, Blood etc are coping fine with the extra hormones you are placing in your body.....



carly said:


> oh wow there different, I know what you mean about deadlifts I feel they work my legs more, but thats ok for me as this is where I need improving, BUT I will def try these, I know im going to get even more weid look doing this hahaha!!
> 
> whats your thought on good mornings for back?


Rack deads will work the legs/glute area just not as much as the full deads will...

today was a weird day as my appetite was much less and this effected my diet......

Meal 1 - 6 egg white/2 yolks/4 slices of granary bread/1 medium banana

Meal 2 - 250g chicken/200g new spuds

Meal 3 - 100g Oats/chopped grapes/2 scoops whey

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey/50g peanut butter

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R + BCAA's

no meals after my PWO meal due to appetite....

training tonight was legs....

Leg exstensions FST-7

Leg press 6 x 10 reps 10 seconds between sets

Leg exstensions FST-7

Lying leg curl 6 x 10 reps 10 seconds between sets

SLD 4 sets

Seated calf raise FST-7

i have a busy weekend ahead as 4 of my clients are coming down to Plymouth for their assessment all 4 are doing the Port Talbot show in 8 weeks time so that will be a busy weekend for me 

As some of you might have read in Stuarts new Journal he is now working with James L for his run in to the finals this year, i have always said to Stuart it is his physique and should all ways be happy in his prep he feels James can take him that one step further this year i have a lot of respect for Stuart plus unlike others actually spoke to me face to face to discuss this.....before he made the decision i wish them both the very best.....


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Mate I know from speaking to Stu how grateful he is to you for helping him get to where he is Today, and that it was one of the hardest decisions he has had to make.

What you and Stu have achieved thus far is nothing short of amazing, you should both be very proud.

...anyhow, I get a feeling your gonna be pretty busy over the coming weeks with me and the Welsh crew to prep!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Paul, I know you've posted before about the carb-cycling article X-Ray on bio wrote and I'm using this with good effects at the min (although with lower carbs and increased fats). For some reason it's the only thing that shifts lard off me.

Anyway I just wondered what your views on carb cycling were?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dogue said:


> Mate I know from speaking to Stu how grateful he is to you for helping him get to where he is Today, and that it was one of the hardest decisions he has had to make.
> 
> What you and Stu have achieved thus far is nothing short of amazing, you should both be very proud.
> 
> ...anyhow, I get a feeling your gonna be pretty busy over the coming weeks with me and the Welsh crew to prep!


I know this mate i respect Stuart for the way he has handled this.......go Zack go....only joking 



RACK said:


> Hi Paul, I know you've posted before about the carb-cycling article X-Ray on bio wrote and I'm using this with good effects at the min (although with lower carbs and increased fats). For some reason it's the only thing that shifts lard off me.
> 
> Anyway I just wondered what your views on carb cycling were?


i think Carb cycling for most is the best way to get in shape it is excellent both off season and pre-contest.....

i had a bad nights sleep last night due to my back it seemed that i tweaked it whilst training legs yesterday although it has eased off through the day i did have to take painkillers for the first time in a long time which i really don't like doing.....

so shoulders tonight was a lighter session due to my back although not hurting so much was still fragile...

Seated DB side raise FST-7

Mill press 4 sets

Reverse pec-dek 4 sets

Machine press 3 sets

Cable side raise 3 sets

face pulls 3 sets

30min cardio

i did not do triceps after shoulders as i normally do as i am training arms with Marc and Rhian on Sunday.....

last night i made some beef burgers for today and they was lovely if anyone is interested in the recipe let me know.....

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/chopped grapes/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 2 home made burgers/100g basmati rice

Meal 3 - protein pudding (another thing i made last night 2 scoops whey mixed with a small amount of skimmed milk and 50g oats mixed until thick then left in the fridge overnight to set)

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey/50g peanut butter

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R + BCAAs

Meal 6 - 4 egg whites+2yolks/1 home made burger/veg

i went and had my bloods taken again today at my Dr's i am on first name terms with the nurse that takes my bloods and we talked about the issues that was raised in my last test she settled my head a bit, i will be getting the results back next Tuesday.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Good to hear about your convo with the nurse!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea she was great put my mind at rest....which has been running wild and making things alot worse than they need to be....

hows things with you mate??


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yea she was great put my mind at rest....which has been running wild and making things alot worse than they need to be....
> 
> hows things with you mate??


Oh i know how the mind can get away from you its horrible to be worried over some thing.

Oh i am doing great mate going into the third week of pct next week and feeling good. I was disapointed i didnt compete in the second show because the standard was very poor and i am talking about open heavy weights........

But live and learn there is always next year


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your head was not in it mate so the experiance would of been a bad one win or lose you made the right decision for yourself and those who love you....


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> your head was not in it mate so the experiance would of been a bad one win or lose you made the right decision for yourself and those who love you....


Nicely said mate, that's why your such a good coach even only using what i typed (ie never seeing me in person) you we're able to judge exactly how i was doing mentally:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Con said:


> Nicely said mate, that's why your such a good coach even only using what i typed (ie never seeing me in person) you we're able to judge exactly how i was doing mentally:thumbup1:


thanks for the kind words buddy.....

yesterday(Sunday) i trained Arms with Rhian and Marc from Wales who came down for their assessment....they are both entering the Port Talbot show Marc is doing the o100kg Inters and Rhian the o55kg class Marc will be going onto the finals but Rhian is doing this as a preview to the NABBA England to then go onto the Universe......

my arms today have not like they do for such a long time it was a cracking workout....

Biceps:

EZ curls FST-7

Incline DB curls 4 sets

BB preacher curls 3 sets

Crucifix curls super-setting with hammer curls 25 reps of each one set in total....

Triceps:

Rope pushdowns with knuckles facing each other 4 sets

Skull crushers (bar to the forehead then nose then chin) 4 sets

wide grip press downs 3 sets

one arm exstensions 3 sets

all 3 had a massive pump it was a very good session.....and today i can hardly move my arms....lol

tonight was the night i started my MMA training. i decided to start this for a few reasons...

1 - It was not Bodybuilding

2 - My wife and daughter do this class

3 - To improve my fitness levels

and god did i find out how unfit i am  it was a great class but i am sat here now half a sleep all ready aching from head to toe but saying that i will still be back next week......


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Paul. I love your journal and how you show the ups and downs you get with bodybuilding even at your level.

With your fst 7 i noticed that you don't always do it to finish your workout, have you seen good results by moving it forward in the workout?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> As some of you might have read in Stuarts new Journal he is now working with James L for his run in to the finals this year, i have always said to Stuart it is his physique and should all ways be happy in his prep he feels James can take him that one step further this year i have a lot of respect for Stuart plus unlike others actually spoke to me face to face to discuss this.....before he made the decision i wish them both the very best.....


Thankyou Paul.

I too was very aware of the respect that Stuart has for you and because of that it was also a very difficult decision for me to make too.

Like I said before, he owes you a lot for what you have done over the last few years and catapulted him forward as a leading force in the super heavy division.

You have always been a good freind to me Paul and over the last few months with my skin cancer you have always txt me to see that I'm OK, which means a hell of a lot.

You are a good man and they are very few and far between.

Stay focused this year mate and I know come April and May next year, you will present the physique you have in your mind's eye.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thank you James i will be honest losing Stuart as a client was not something i wanted to do...but these things happen as we know, both Stuart and you are close friends of mine this is something that potentially could be very good for Stuart (not saying your better  ) so as a friend i need to support you both and i will, i am glad people do not underestimate what we have achieved in the last 2 years as you will soon find out it is no walk in the park with Stuart..... 

so i took yesterday off from the gym as i was very sore from my first mma class on Monday night.......but i did get my blood results back from last Friday and was happy as the results for

Cholesterol - 5.3

Creatinine - 133

FBC - 17.7

LFT - 40

where all reduced and the following

TSH

Bilirubin

Serum Albumin

Triglycerides

MSU

where all normal.......

i have an issue which i am not going to go into at the moment until i know exactly what it is but these results are very positive moving forward to my hospital appointment on Thursday.....

some of you know i had a health check with the Private medical clinic the Doc who ran the tests called me last night for an hour to run through these results with me now this is something that money cannot buy so guys do go and get your bloods checked with this practice the after care is awesome....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Sounds like a very good service- is that the Bentley Millar one?

You offering contest prep in 2010 as you plan on competiting that year also or have you not decided yet?

:thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I had very elevated Creatinine Kinase levels, infact mine were around 6x the upper normal figure.

However when the doctor wrote the comments he said that due to the abundance of muscle tissue and the recent muscle trauma (ie training) these levels could be considered normal in a bodybuilder. The fact of the matter is that when marathon runners were tested some of their levels were 12x the upper limit.

What we have to remember is that the reference ranges are all for 'normal' people and do not take into account the very abnormal body of a bodybuilder or elite athlete. Sometimes, as Paul says, its better to go private and see a doctor who has knowledge of athletes and have all these anomalies explained to you.

Had I been to my GP he would have said that I was in imminant danger of having organ failure when in fact 3 years on I'm in great health and both kidneys and liver are working perfectly.

Remember GP's no very little about a lot of things and as far as BBers go and their blood results, they know practically nothing.

Sorry but that's reality

J


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

supercell said:


> I had very elevated Creatinine Kinase levels, infact mine were around 6x the upper normal figure.
> 
> However when the doctor wrote the comments he said that due to the abundance of muscle tissue and the recent muscle trauma (ie training) these levels could be considered normal in a bodybuilder. The fact of the matter is that when marathon runners were tested some of their levels were 12x the upper limit.
> 
> ...


So very true when i got some bloods done in feb my total cholestorol was 9.6 and the doc was concerned blamed the gear straight away and said to come off. I explained that i was trying a keto diet for the first time and my gear use was the same as last year when cholesterol was fine. he had results their to prove it but he still argued black and blue with me.

anyway 8 weeks later i went back after switching to carb cycling and got bloods done and shock horror cholesterol was 4.9 and doc was shocked he said.

They can be to quick to blame things they dont really understand IMO

sorry for the thread hijack paul.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Sounds like a very good service- is that the Bentley Millar one?
> 
> You offering contest prep in 2010 as you plan on competing that year also or have you not decided yet?
> 
> :thumb:


yes mate it is the one Bentley Miller runs its not just the service of taking bloods it is the after care as well this is out standing...

i have not decided yet mate as i have a few decisions to make depending on what this next appointment brings....



supercell said:


> I had very elevated Creatinine Kinase levels, infact mine were around 6x the upper normal figure.
> 
> However when the doctor wrote the comments he said that due to the abundance of muscle tissue and the recent muscle trauma (ie training) these levels could be considered normal in a bodybuilder. The fact of the matter is that when marathon runners were tested some of their levels were 12x the upper limit.
> 
> ...


yes it is James this is why the Bentley Miller practice is such a good thing for any bodybuilder using gear......the Doc told me last night about the creatinine levels mate exactly what your saying.....



hilly2008 said:


> So very true when i got some bloods done in feb my total cholesterol was 9.6 and the doc was concerned blamed the gear straight away and said to come off. I explained that i was trying a keto diet for the first time and my gear use was the same as last year when cholesterol was fine. he had results their to prove it but he still argued black and blue with me.
> 
> anyway 8 weeks later i went back after switching to carb cycling and got bloods done and shock horror cholesterol was 4.9 and doc was shocked he said.
> 
> ...


no problem mate this is a an issue i feel strongly about so there is no hijack buddy....

today was a day full of meetings thank god for spit roasted chicken from tescos  meals where all over the place but still managed to get the meals in.....

Meal 1 - 1 bowl of rice krispies/fruit/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 1 large chicken breast/couscous

Meal 3 - 1 large chicken breast/couscous

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey/2 tbsp peanut butter

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R + BCAA's

Meal 6 - Soup/Chicken/Rice

tonight i trained at castles in Windsor as always a great session, was chatting to a few of the regulars who told me the Big man Sean Taverner popped in the other day and looked unbelievable which comes as no surprise there is alot of talk at the moment about the Super Heavy class but i will tell you know who ever wins that class will have a major problem coming up against Sean T in the overall the guy is massive......

Chest:

Incline Press 4 sets

Seated Press 4 sets

Flat flyes 4 sets

Cable x Overs 6 x 10 reps 10 seconds between each set

Hams:

Lying leg curl 4 sets

one leg curl 4 sets per leg

followed by 30min cardio.....

i have finally stopped hurting from my MMA session on Monday cant wait until next week


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

adonis said:


> Hi Paul. I love your journal and how you show the ups and downs you get with bodybuilding even at your level.
> 
> With your fst 7 i noticed that you don't always do it to finish your workout, have you seen good results by moving it forward in the workout?


hi mate i see better results when i switch it around depending on how i feel on that day in my opinion nothing works long term so switching it around keeps it fresh....


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Paul, i will give it a try as i've done fst at the end for 3 months now


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ahhh taking up MMA!!!

Good stuff, i fought for a little while and had an amatuer record of W2,D1,L0...

I remember blowing out of my ass the first weeks and having my ass handed to me as i was too tired to think straight let alone spar/roll 

Watch the elbow joints, being arm barred 20x a night during BJJ practice can lead some serious joint pain.


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

supercell said:


> What we have to remember is that the reference ranges are all for 'normal' people and do not take into account the very abnormal body of a bodybuilder or elite athlete. Sometimes, as Paul says, its better to go private and see a doctor who has knowledge of athletes and have all these anomalies explained to you.


Agreed.

About 1.5 years ago I've done my blood tests, everything was ok, except high test and elevated liver enzyme levels. It was a big surprise, since I wasn't taking any orals and my cycle wasn't big at all (250mg test and 200 deka e3d), anyway by my doc I was told to quit gear [otherwise I will need liver transplantation] and come back to do tests 2 months later. Dropped all gear, came back for tests 2 months later - still the same results, 2 months later - again the same. Then i was told to drop my protein and come for tests again. Did it, did tests again - results were a little better but still elevated. After that I as doing regulary check ups every few months and had the same results everytime. About 3 weeks ago did my regular blood tests, these were done after I took few months off form training and eating no more than 100 protein a day and liver enzymes were back to normal! So the fact is - if steroids had any affects to liver enzymes it was very minimal, they were elevated due to training and high protein diet for the most part.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Paul

I haven't posted before and spent yesterday and today reading through your whole journal. Very insightful mate! Have picked up a few good ideas, such as Fst-7 which I will implement when I start my next cycle.

I have just started back training after a very choppy few years and a 6 month diet to shed 4 stone since Jan.

Anyway, enough about me. I hope everything works out for you and is ok after reading you are awaiting some test result. Fingers crossed for you pal.

I will be at the British again this year and will try to pluck up the courage to come say hello, I saw you there last year but didn't come to say hello as I hadn't really posted on here much.

All the best mate.

Dan


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dan please do if you see me it is always good to meet guys from the boards....

i am glad you like the journal and have gotten something from it.....

so today was the day of the hospital appointment i was braced for a 10min lecture from the consultant about the choices i have made but she was great told me she did not agree with what i have used but commented on my insightful knowledge into the risks involved and the steps i take to minimise them.......after a few tests that where not great she decided that further deeper investigation was needed so i am waiting an X-Ray appointment before we can go deeper....

she did echo what Dr Armstrong said about the EGFR levels and the creatinine amounts so this made me feel a lot better....

she has told me that i have been over thinking the issue although there is an issue and it needs sorting my long term health is not at risk......i did assure her that until the problem was found i would not be using any steroids......

so tonight i feel a little better thank you all for your concern.....

Aaron i doubt i will fight outside of the class we have but i have all ready felt the joint soreness


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I have elevated creatinine too, not quite as high as 133. I saw two docs in one practice, due to a mix up at their end. One was 45yr old (ish) women who knew little of bbing, had me ****ing in a container for 24hrs, lots of bloods etc and I even had to point out to her that higher than normal muscle levels and intense exercise push it up. She still wasnt convinced. The other was new doctor, who had loads more clue about exercise etc, and discharged me with no worries!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i trained shoulders last Friday but had a dreadful workout felt pretty crappy.....

had a decent weekend apart from a dodgy Chinese on Saturday night it was not that bad...lol

Last night i did my 2nd MMA class which i really enjoyed not aching to much today but i am a little sore....probably be good enough to grade for a belt in September as i seem to be picking it up pretty-fast weird thing is its the jumping kicks and punches i seem to be good at......lol

diet both today and yesterday has been good mainly because i am at home but i feel fat and flat this is the worse but about being off cycle....the low test levels and no GH have had the side effect of me putting on some bad weight but the reason i am off is worth the little extra padding for a while.....

so today....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/chopped grapes/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - 250g boiled spuds/8 egg whites + 3 yolks

Meal 3 - 2 scoops extreme Pro 6 + 1 banana

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme Pro 6 + 1 tbsp peanut butter

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R + glutamine

Meal 6 - 2 home made burgers + sliced gherkins

i trained back tonight but again felt it was a bad workout just never really got into it...

Seated row 4 sets

One arm DB row 3 sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Wide grip pulldowns FST-7

Shrugs 5 sets

like i said not a great session but i suppose not all training sessions can be great ones those who say they are are not telling the truth.....

i am away to Heathrow again tomorrow so will be training at castles gym hopefully i will have a better session......

after my appointment at the hospital last week i have a new appointment to carry out a procedure next Monday to see if we can find out what the cause is for my abnormal blood results.......


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i trained shoulders last Friday but had a dreadful workout felt pretty crappy.....
> 
> had a decent weekend apart from a dodgy Chinese on Saturday night it was not that bad...lol
> 
> ...


Sorry if I missed it earlier in the thread but y no GH at the moment? I thought u were getting on realli well with your peptide usage?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had some bloods taken a month ago mate and a few issues where raised so was advised to come off everything until the issues where resolved....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great talking to you yesterday mate.

Stay strong

J


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Good luck with the tests etc Paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> Great talking to you yesterday mate.
> 
> Stay strong
> 
> J


i will do mate and same to you on both counts.....



stow said:


> Good luck with the tests etc Paul


cheers buddy....

so i trained at castles gym last night after a pretty crappy day diet wise, felt bloated and fat yesterday morning so did a stupid thing and cut my calories(mind playing games) this left me feeling very weak for training but i had a half decent workout which really drained me and top this with a week of late nights and early starts i crashed into my bed at 9.21pm and slept until 07.40am this morning this is a huge amount of sleep for me as i normally only get 6hrs.....

after training last night i met up with charlie from this site, i am helping her prep for her first show which is in 2 weeks time it was good to meet her and her family.....charlie has an excellent physique for competing great lines good legs and arms she will do well i feel......

i trained Chest and Biceps...

Chest:

Incline smith press FST-7

Seated press 4 sets

Incline DB press 3 sets

Straight arm pec-dek FST-7

Biceps:

EZ bar curl 4 sets

straight bar curl 3 sets

preacher curl 3 sets

i am very please with my local NHS as i have all ready got my 3 appointments for tests the first one is next Monday which will take 5hrs to complete not looking forward to that but i am looking forward to getting things sorted......

i also met up with BritBB yesterday to check on how his prep is coming together Adam is dieting for the leamington spa show in September he is looking big and his condition is where it should be for this time out from the show, with all things nailed he should cause a few people some worries in the o90kg class at the Britain....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a hectic weekend trained Saturday as i missed Fridays training session trained shoulders and triceps had a good session considering it was 10.00am i was surprisingly strong.....

Sunday was my 6th wedding anniversary so pretty much chilled all day with the family.....

on Monday i had some tests carried out at the hospital to check kidney function fukcing tests took 5hrs i have some more next Monday but won't know the results until the beginning of September....

i went to MMA again last night although still hard i really enjoyed it and will be grading in September....

today i had to travel to north wales for work and because some guy pulling a caravan could not drive on the M6 it took me 8 fukcing hours......

still i had prepared a few Tupperware tubs of chicken and rice so food was not an issue...i have found a new way to cook my chicken i cover the bottom of a pan with Worcester sauce add spices then add the chicken breasts cover them with water then place on a mild heat the chicken soaks up the sauce and spices resulting in a moist flavoured breast now who does not like one of those 

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g oats/chopped grapes/2 scoops Extreme Pro6

Meal 2 - 50g basmati rice/250g chicken/1 small banana

Meal 3 - 50g basmati rice/250g chicken/1 small banana

Meal 4 - 50g basmati rice/250g chicken/1 small banana

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R

Meal 6 - 6 wholemeal rice cakes/15 slices pastrami/50g peanut butter/50g pineapple

i trained tonight at powerhouse gym in Rhyl an excellent gym with some real good guys but the downer for the gym is that some of the locals feel the need to train with no top on now i must be getting old because i really don't see the need??

i have a slight niggle in my right shoulder so have had to ease off on the weight..

Chest:

Incline smith press FST-7

Seated press 4 sets

flat flyes 4 sets

Cable X Overs FST-7

Biceps:

Seated DB curl 4 sets

Preacher curl 3 sets

EZ curl 4 sets

finished with 40min cardio.....

had 2 guys tell me i look very healthy today not sure if that's a compliment though does that mean i normally look like sh1t  time for bed now been a long day.....


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i trained tonight at powerhouse gym in Rhyl an excellent gym with some real good guys but the downer for the gym is that some of the locals feel the need to train with no top on now i must be getting old because i really don't see the need??


I will be training at Powerhouse Gym next weekend

Hope your well mate:thumb:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

glad to hear the mma is going gd...hav u got a lot of bruises to show for ur efforts?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

How much longer before you going to go back on mate? Are you cruising on 250mg now or totally off?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice thread you have going here, how is FST-7 working for you?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> How much longer before you going to go back on mate? Are you cruising on 250mg now or totally off?


no mate been off all gear since end of april i won't be back on until i know the severity of my blood issue.....



Seyyed said:


> Nice thread you have going here, how is FST-7 working for you?


it is working well in the areas i have applied it



Big JMJ said:


> I will be training at Powerhouse Gym next weekend
> 
> Hope your well mate:thumb:


how come mate?



XJPX said:


> glad to hear the mma is going gd...hav u got a lot of bruises to show for ur efforts?


no bruises mate just sore....lol


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> how come mate?


Family having a long weekend break in Rhyl but I want to stay on top of my training. :whistling:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Hope all goes well with the bloods paul.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Fingers crossed with the tests Paul.....how come they took around 5hrs? What sort of tests were they, thought it'd be simple urine or blood analysis??


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Afternoon Mr P - I have only just stumbled across your journal (they don't call me bullet for no reason - fast as a desert eagle me!) 

Hope your tests come back ok....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cheers Carly.....

well my year just gets better....Not now i have injured both my shoulder and left knee i must of p1ssed someone off up there.....

so tonight was a improvised should/leg/triceps routine....

Legs:

hamstring lying curl FST-7

One leg curl 4 sets

Standing calf raise 5 sets

Shoulders:

Seated DB side raise 4 sets

Seated shoulder press (machine and light) 4 sets

Reverse pec deck 4 sets

Triceps:

pressdowns 4 sets

Underhand grip pressdowns 4 sets

overhead exstensions 4 sets

my knee is throbbing and can hardly walk on it so no cardio today....it has been a crap week done over 17hrs of driving in 3 days covering 850+ miles and not eating that much either......

diet today being at home has been much better though

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/Chopped grapes/2 scoops Extreme Pro-6

Meal 2 - 2 venison burgers + 300g new spuds

Meal 3 - 200g lean mince chili + 300g new spuds

Meal 4 - 50g oats/2 scoops Pro-6/1 banana blended into shake

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R plus BCAA's

Meal 6 - 2 venison burgers + 300g new spuds

one of my clients has had to pull out of our local show as she cracked a rib and strained a intercostal at work (pole dancer) gutted for her as she was really making progress....

looking forward to a relaxing weekend with the family before i go through more tests at the hospital on Monday which i am not looking forward to........


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bad news about the injuries mate nightmare. no mma for you this week or you will get a kickin lol.

venison burgers are great i love them., Shame about the girl your preping paul. is she going to do a later show


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah sorry about your injury matey, that sucks! These things are sent to test us....

That much driving would do anyones head in - Jays done 12 hours this week and he's got the a$$ 

Such a shame about your girl pulling out - bet she is gutted too, can she do a later show?

You going to be at castles next week?

Remember.. Hakuna Matata (it means no worries for the rest of your days hehe)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

she will do the NABBA West next year....

yes i have arranged a meeting on Wed so will be at the gym Wed night this way we can make any last minute adjustments to the diet....i will be mailing you later....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok great I'll get a sitter for the boy.. will mail you my weight and progress pics now..


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Paul let me kno if you down castles and what u training? we could have a session together and kick ur ass lol


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

sorry to hear about the injuries mate, hope they feel better soon


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Blimey Paul thats a rough week right there. Hope you have a better one this week


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul a quick question. I was just wondering how you balance family life, work etc with the rigours of competing. I understand you travel alot this can't help either. I have competed before but not since being a dad and step dad and i now also work alot more hours. What would you say are the keys to keeping everyone happy in your home life and looking your best come show day?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

planning mate....my days are hectic at the best of times but i have learnt that if i plan ahead a little more when dieting for a show it can all fit....

i am lucky though on a few fronts.....

my family are great and always there to support me but my wife tells me when i have been a selfish [email protected]

my job is very flexible yes i travel loads but i plan my meetings 99% of the time so i can work the diet around it although crap happens sometimes that i cannot change that's when the tub of protein/shaker and pot of peanut butter in the boot comes in handy 

you can do it if you want it bad enough.......which i am sure you do mate...

had a great weekend alot of time with the kids at the park plus i got a huge boost to my ego as NABBA judge who lives in Plymouth was at the park with his kids on Sunday , he came over and the first thing he said was "Jesus Paul your huge" now this guy knows his sh1t so i know he does not say stuff like that without a cause to so after a few weeks of feeling crap that was a huge ego boost.....

had my 2nd out of 3 tests today at the hospital which involved injecting a radioactive liquid into my arm then taking load of pics of my kidneys as they processed the stuff....the also mixed a diuretic in with it and i nearly got caught short in Tesco's afterwards....

no training today just MMA again was a good class but got a little p1ssed that i had to stop a few times as my fitness was not great and my injuries played up.....

so i am aching a tired so time for bed....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How do you find mixing MMA and BB training Paul? I tried it for a few months and just got totally exhausted. Also the doms from weights didn't help.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> had a great weekend alot of time with the kids at the park plus i got a huge boost to my ego as NABBA judge who lives in Plymouth was at the park with his kids on Sunday , he came over and the first thing he said was *"Jesus Paul your huge"* now this guy knows his sh1t so i know he does not say stuff like that without a cause to so after a few weeks of feeling crap that was a huge ego boost.....


If it makes you feel any better I thought you were massive  bigger than I thought you were going to be.. but then I'm only 5ft 2" & 108lbs so anyone is massive to me :lol:

Jay had looked you up on the net and even he said to me in the car on the journey home, 'He's massive isn't he'

But I'm not going to boost your ego too much since you have given me the most rotten diet pre comp.. :ban:

Glad ya tests went ok, fingers crossed for Sept - see you tmr


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RACK said:


> How do you find mixing MMA and BB training Paul? I tried it for a few months and just got totally exhausted. Also the doms from weights didn't help.


it is hard mate i am really sore today and my back was so bad i needed help to get out of bed if things continue like this i will have to stop it....i am hoping it is just because my muscles are used to a different way of training....



CharlieC25 said:


> If it makes you feel any better I thought you were massive  bigger than I thought you were going to be.. but then I'm only 5ft 2" & 108lbs so anyone is massive to me :lol:
> 
> Jay had looked you up on the net and even he said to me in the car on the journey home, 'He's massive isn't he'
> 
> ...


cheers Carly the size thing is a mental one as i have been clean for 4months .....maybe i will give the NPA a go 

we will chat about the diet tomorrow night see if we can do things depending on how you look....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> cheers Carly the size thing is a mental one as i have been clean for 4months .....maybe i will give the NPA a go
> 
> we will chat about the diet tomorrow night see if we can do things depending on how you look....


I understand, Jay is the same - he is constantly measuring his arms to make sure he hasn't lost any size, think he is really looking forward to getting his diet spot on so he can start gaining.. I'm pretty sure with your experience and knowledge you will keep some good size whilst clean..

The diets cool, I'll do whatever I have to in order to look the best I can on Sunday, I just use this forum to bitch and moan :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as you should use the forum 

so you have stated on the 2nd biggest forum in the UK that jay is constantly measuring his arms.....he is really going to love you for that


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I know hahaha chin up! Constantly is probably abit of an exaggeration... Ok so there isn't any way I can dig my way out of that one is there - just have to hope you don't drop me in it on Weds... No chance of that then!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> it is hard mate i am really sore today and my back was so bad i needed help to get out of bed if things continue like this i will have to stop it....i am hoping it is just because my muscles are used to a different way of training....


Hope the back heels for you soon. I found being bigger a bit of a draw back, as it doesn't take much for you to tap from a lock due to being so big, the shoulder locks always seemed the worst.

I still say that MMA is one of the best forms of cardio though and doesn't take long for it to get fitness up.

All the best with it mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well it is the hardest thing i have ever done cardio wise......did grappling last night and loved it but i think this is what pulled my back....

today was a much better day than i have had for a while work was hectic but at home so not to bad, diet was excellent......i cooked off a load of chicken this morning Dave palumbo style it was lovely....

Meal 1 - 100g oats/chopped grapes/2 scoops Pro 6

Meal 2 - 225g chicken breast/75g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 225g chicken breast/75g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 225g chicken breast/75g basmati rice

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R plus BCAA's

Meal 6 - not sure yet maybe home made burger and veg....

trained chest/hams and calf's tonight i had to alter my chest workout to accommodate my injured shoulder though....

Chest:

Incline press FST-7

Seated Press 4 sets

Flat flyes on pec-dek 4 sets

Cable X Overs 4 sets

Hams:

Lying leg curl - pscarb style

Calf's:

Standing raise 6 sets x 15 reps

felt pretty good afterwards much better than i have done for a while, going to Heathrow tomorrow for business which will enable me to catch up with Carly (Charlie25) so we can devise the plan for the run in to her show.....

was gutted today when i found out that Ivan Dunbar the Northern Ireland NABBA rep had died in his sleep the guy was a legend in NABBA and had contributed in making it what it is today RIP Ivan.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Meal 6 was changed to

150g cottage cheese

1/4 red onion chopped

1 tin tuna

30g marmite flavour cashew nuts

all mixed together yummy scrummy


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Meal 6 was changed to
> 
> 150g cottage cheese
> 
> ...


haha sounds nice mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it was very very nice mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i travelled to Heathrow for work today so trained at castles gym, i met up with Carly who has her show this coming Sunday the improvements that she has made in the last two weeks have been great, with the changes we will be making in the next few days she will be right up there on Sunday......

So trained back tonight..

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns FST-7

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Seated row 4 sets

Underhand grip pulldowns 3 sets

straight arm pullovers 3 sets

Cardio 30min

diet today was decent as i packed a load of Tupperware tubs for the journey...

Meal 1 - 100g oats/chopped grapes/2 scoops Pro 6

Meal 2 - 225g chicken breast/75g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 225g chicken breast/75g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme Pro-6/2 tbsp peanut butter

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R plus BCAA's

Meal 6 - soup and chicken and veg (hotel)

my injuries are better today although my shoulder did prevent me from using my heaviest weight during the session.....felt great in the gym it has been a long time since that has happened.....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Nice new avvy mate,whos the artist?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so had a nice weekend Saturday was spent with the family had some quality time with the kids.....Sunday was spent in Cardiff as i went to see my three guys who are 4 weeks away from the Port Talbot show all looked very good and exactly where i want them to be.....all three will surprise a few...

so i trained Shoulders Marc my O90kg inter guy at Steve Fairchilds gym which is an excellent gym plenty of great equipment it was a good workout but i had to lower the weight and change the sets around to raise intensity due to my shoulder injury....

Delts:

Standing DB side raise FST-7

Seated machine press 6 x 10 reps

Rear delt machine 5 sets

Cable side raise FST-7

diet was decent although when i woke i had a stomach pain and did not eat my first meal until 10.00am on the road.....

had a great end to the day as Carly my girl in the NPA realised her Goal and received an invite to the NPA finals by placing 4th well done girl.....

today was a good day diet wise as i am working from home....

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/chopped grapes/2 scoop Pro-6

Meal 2 - 200g chicken/300g new spuds

Meal 3 - 200g chicken/veg

Meal 4 - 2 scoops B&R + BCAA

Meal 5 - home made chicken soup + 150g chicken breast added

i have started a new supplement stack (Labrada and Animal) to hopefully combat my shoulder and knee issues.......

i trained chest and calf's tonight....

Incline smith press FST-7

Seated press 6 x 10 reps

flat flyes 4 sets

Standing calf raise 5 sets

Seated calf raise 3 sets

Leg exstensions FST-7 (done to try my knees out after 2 weeks with no leg training)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pea head said:


> Nice new avvy mate,whos the artist?


FB


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

a busy day at work today had a peaceful day as the wife took the kids to Looe......so got plenty done...

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/chopped grapes/2 scoop Pro-6

Meal 2 - 350g baked spud/ 1 tin tuna

Meal 3 - 200g chicken/400g baked spud

Meal 4 - 2 scoops B&R + BCAA

Meal 5 - 250g extra lean mince made into burgers + veg

my appetite has been down the last few days for a cpl of reasons one being i have just started MT2 and this upsets my stomach the other being i am so busy at work....

trained Back tonight but took it easy as for some reason my lower back has been playing up over the last few days..

Lat pulldowns 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Seated row 4 sets

bent over row (using a cable and rope handle) 3 sets

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets

this morning just as yesterday i did 45min cardio......

it looks like i will be making a business trip to New York in the next few months for a week or so really looking forward to this trip not been to the states for a few years.....


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

whats chicken dave palumbo way?

also..what b&r mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chicken DP way is

take a large pan coat the bottom of the pan with Worcester or soy sauce and spices, place chicken in pan then cover with water place on hob and cook the chicken takes up all the flavour leaving you with nice full flavoured chicken

B&R is Extremes Build and Recover


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

How long does it generally take for your chicken to cook this way mate?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

interesting mate, lookin good in picture, will be following this for sure.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dale_flex said:


> How long does it generally take for your chicken to cook this way mate?


aroound 30-40min mate and it is not dry....



Mikazagreat said:


> interesting mate, lookin good in picture, will be following this for sure.


the picture is from last march/april time i have been off for 14 weeks and definatly do not look as good or as big......


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> aroound 30-40min mate and it is not dry....
> 
> the picture is from last march/april time i have been off for 14 weeks and definatly *do not look as good or as big*......


Do I need to slap you about now Paul.....

Not that I knew you before but from what I can see when you are wearing your 'I LOVE CASTLES' Tshirt is that you are still keeping some good size.. :thumb:

Stop worrying or I'll have to lay down some beats next time I see you... hehe


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry Carly....hold on getting slapped by a good looking lady.....no i am not sorry  guess at the current time with all the tests and injuries i get a little down on my self plus Tom keeps calling me fatty he is such a mean Elf Lord..... 

weird day yesterday woke up with a huge migraine from tension in my neck i get this all the time but it really flares up after i have trained Back....because of this i could not do my morning cardio.....

diet was good all day..

Meal 1 - bowl of mixed fruit/activia yogurt/2 scoops protein

Meal 2 - 200g chicken breast/300g new spuds

Meal 3 - 200g chicken breast/300g new spuds

Meal 4 - 2 scoops protein

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R + BCAA's

Meal 6 - 250g extra lean mince +~ veg

my migraine and stiff neck subsided through the day enough for me to have a very good arm session some of you may of noticed i have stopped training my quads and started training my arms on one day this is because i have a knee injury i am still training my hamstrings but going to leave my quads for a month or so.....

Arms:

EZ bar curl FST-7

Seated DB curl 4 sets

Crucifix curl 3 sets

Rope press downs 4 sets

V bar pressdowns 4 sets

Single arm exstensions 3 sets

Hammer curls 3 sets

had an excellent pump from the workout......

looks like i will be taking a trip over the pond to New York at the end of September i will be there for 9 days so will want to find some good hardcore gyms anyone got any ideas??


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hehe I'll let you off but try not to be too much of a girl or I will be forced to b*tch slap you - I might be little but I've got a pretty good right hook  Just ask Jay lol

My friend Pete Fields plays American Rugby over there so I'll ask him about the gyms - He's massive (like 7ft tall and the same width wise hehe) he should know of some 'girly' gyms that you'd be comfortable in 

At least you had a good excuse to miss your morning cardio - I missed mine this morning because I overslept... So did Brandon as normally he would wake me up, so I shall have to do evening cardio today to make up for it.

How are you finding your strength in the gym?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i guess i would feel at home in a girly gym but then i think you would feel at home doing 4hrs of cardio a day.... 

oversleeping when you have a child is a godsend you can afford to relax a little now so no issue.....as for strength i know i will not be lifting what i normally do due to be clean and injured so i don't push my sefl to the max weight wise i keep the intensity high by taking less time between sets....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

4hours are you frickin kidding me!!??!! To be honest I get back ache when I do cardio so thats the only reason I don't like it and I get abit bored  I'm pretty sure you'd feel at home in a girlie gym, maybe with pink dumbells and a lovely pink swiss ball, I might get you one for Xmas as a sort of thank you for all of your help  hehe

I think you are doing great with ya training etc must be strange being clean and not having the normal strength and gains that come with that. Keep ya chin up and just enjoy torturing me when I come back from honeymoon..


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Paul - this gym is mainly for athletes and american footballers but it very hardcore ishttp://www.defrancostraining.com/contact-us.html


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Doesn't Bev Francis have a gym in New York? I only know this as Dorian did some video there :thumb:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Doesn't Bev Francis have a gym in New York? I only know this as Dorian did some video there :thumb:


ye powerhouse gym in syosset new york is ment to be amazin.....on rxmuscle Palumbo films most of his interviews in there with guys....so always top class ppl in there


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys will check them out when i am over there....

had a great weekend spent Saturday at a friends wedding where my daughter was a bridesmaid, i took 3 flapjacks to see me through and i was glad i did as we got there at 12 but did not eat until 6.00pm....

so today i finally launched my new venture and going legit with my coaching services the venture is called ....Pscarb's Complete Physique.....it will be hard but i am passionate about nutrition and training so i will make it work....

no training today just MMA this was not to bad this week still absolutely shattered but not as sore or aching as normal... 

i am going to be working from home all week again so diet and training should be both very good.....Jordan (XJPX) is coming to see me Thursday to train and run through some poses.....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> cheers guys will check them out when i am over there....
> 
> had a great weekend spent Saturday at a friends wedding where my daughter was a bridesmaid, i took 3 flapjacks to see me through and i was glad i did as we got there at 12 but did not eat until 6.00pm....
> 
> ...


Good luck with the venture mate, I know it will be hugely successful. :thumbup1:

See you at the Welsh mate.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers buddy, see you at the Welsh


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so today i finally launched my new venture and going legit with my coaching services the venture is called ....Pscarb's Complete Physique.....it will be hard but i am passionate about nutrition and training so i will make it work....


Awesome news mate, im sure it will be a storming success.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys for the support....

today was a weird training session it was good but did not really feel it if you know what i mean.....

Chest:

Peck-Deck 2 sets of 25reps warm up

Incline smith press FST-7

Seated press 4 sets

Flat flyes 4 sets

Cable x overs 3 sets

Hams:

Lying leg curl 6 x 10 reps

Calf's:

Standing calf raise 5 sets

i had to lower the weight a fair bit on chest because of my damaged shoulder which i think in turn made the session not feel right.....

no cardio this morning due to aching from MMA last night but god i slept well 

Diet:

Meal 1 - 4 weetabix/2 scoops protein/1 activia yogurt

Meal 2 - 200g chicken/100g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 2 scoops whey/50g peanut butter

Meal 4 - homemade chicken soup + 200g chicken

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R plus BCAA's

Meal 6 - homemade chicken soup + 200g chicken

got my 3rd and final hospital visit tomorrow for an ultrasound then a wait of 2 weeks then i get to know my results.....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Hope all goes well for you tomorrow paul,and the new business venture mate.

Back doing the MMA,i take it the knee is healing up then?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Best wishes for tomorrow mate. The new business venture is bound to be a huge success i'm sure all on here will agree. I know i'm personally looking forward to starting my prep under your watchful eye Dale


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pea head said:


> Hope all goes well for you tomorrow paul,and the new business venture mate.
> 
> Back doing the MMA,i take it the knee is healing up then?


cheers buddy, yes the knee is not as bad now although the shoulder is still giving me jip i have started some joint supps by labrada and Animal that have made a difference....



dale_flex said:


> Best wishes for tomorrow mate. The new business venture is bound to be a huge success i'm sure all on here will agree. I know i'm personally looking forward to starting my prep under your watchful eye Dale


me to mate:thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so today i finally launched my new venture and going legit with my coaching services the venture is called ....*Pscarb's Complete Physique*.....it will be hard but i am passionate about nutrition and training so i will make it work....


 :whistling: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cool name how did that come about!!!! :rolleye:



Pscarb said:


> got my 3rd and final hospital visit tomorrow for an ultrasound then a wait of 2 weeks then i get to know my results.....


good luck for tomorro babe x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well done on launching your business Mr S, I know you will be a HUGE success! Just look how you turned me around!! The name is great, very catchy - much better than what you emailed me haha I was in Tesco when I read your email so didn't get chance to really have a think about it but I think what you've come up with is very good..

Let me know if you want me to ask my dad about the website...

Now I'm off on holiday whoop whoop!


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

Im looking into using FST-7 and have been doing some research and i notice you incorporate it as your first working set instead of last,could you explain why? is their more benefit to this ?? 

Many thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the FST-7 theory does include first exercise as well as last exercise, because of my injuries at the moment i cannot press the weight i am able to normally so to keep intensity high i incorperate FST-7 at the beginning....

just come back from my hospital visit, the appointment was to have a ultrasound on my kidney to check size....the Doc who carried out the process was really nice and explained to me at the end what he saw.....the good news is that the kidneys are normal size and shape are not shrivelled or damaged....he did say that the colour was slightly bright which might indicate they are inflamed this could be the reason they are strained he said the next logical step was to do a biopsy to find out what the cause of the inflammation is....this is very good news as i was told that if my kidneys where misshapen or over-sized that it would be a big issue and they are not....


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Good news mate i am pleased for you, also good to hear about your business venture!


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Glad the test went well bud, and as everyone keeps telling you, i've never seen you look so healthy!

seriously :thumb:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

What first notified you of your problem with your kidneys mate, was it a blood test or any pain you felt?

Are you managing to hold a decent weight/condition off all supps now?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it was the blood tests i had done at the Private Medical Practice that showed up protein in my urine i had no pain or discomfort what so ever. i was all ready off cycle by 8 weeks but then immediately came off GH and peptides....my weight is holding at around 222lbs my BF% has probably risen to 12-13% after the news yesterday i can go back on the GH and Peptides as it was feared that they may have caused enlargement this is not the case in fact they told me yesterday my kidneys where normal size and shape....My Doc told me last night that all this could be coincidental and have nothing to do with anything i have ever taken.........


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well thats good news. No doubt a big worry off your mind.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great news mate.

I'm really pleased for you.

J


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great news paul, im sure things will be sorted in no time


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah great news just shows the value of these tests though m8 at least if it had been serious it would have flagged up


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

FATBOY said:


> yeah great news just shows the value of these tests though m8 at least if it had been serious it would have flagged up


this is it mate if i had not had these thorough tests i would not of seen this, it may of got alot worse if i had buried my head in the sand....

cheers for the words guys...

this news has certainly put a little spring in my step....

had a good day today started off with 40min cardio at 7.00am then at 3pm picked up Jordan (XJPX) he popped down to Plymouth for an assessment he is 7 weeks out and looking good for it......we trained Back and rear delts at Stuart Core's gym i think Jordan found it a little harder than normal mainly because i use 8-10 reps where he normally does lower reps in his training....

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns FST-7

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Partial deads 3 sets

Seated Row (underhand grip) 4 sets

Rope pulls 4 sets

Rear Delts:

Reverse Peck-Deck 4 sets

Rear cable pulls 4 sets

finished off with some posing practice with Jordan, he is all ready a good poser with only one show under his belt but with a few tweaks we could show his physique in a better light.....

feeling very tired today due mainly to working until 12.30am for the last few nights and then getting up at 7am for cardio......but i am looking forward to a nice rest next week when we go to Centre Parcs.....

although i have had some good news from the Hospital i am still not going to use anything until the whole issue has been nailed......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

center parcs is a great place, i have been to most in the uk and 2 in holland. think im guna go for a long weekend later in the year.

have a good wekk away pal.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Hope you enjoy center parks mate, will be a well deserved break


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Good news about the test results Paul. I hope everything gets back on track for you as soon as possible.


----------



## flatout.com (Jun 6, 2008)

hi Paul,

just finished reading your thread and found it very interesting. I was just wondering whether you associate the injuries happening after stopping the GH etc? I'm still recovering from a partial tear in my shoulder which happened 2 years ago and when i'm on gear i find i get far less niggles?

anyway, keep up the good work and hope the results from the tests are all ok. 

cheers,

Mike.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Good to hear things went well with the results mate,must be a massive weight off your shoulders.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flatout.com said:


> hi Paul,
> 
> just finished reading your thread and found it very interesting. I was just wondering whether you associate the injuries happening after stopping the GH etc? I'm still recovering from a partial tear in my shoulder which happened 2 years ago and when i'm on gear i find i get far less niggles?
> 
> ...


glad you like the log mate....i put the injuries down to me starting MMA and stopping the gear approx 5months ago i don't believe the GH has contributed...



pea head said:


> Good to hear things went well with the results mate,must be a massive weight off your shoulders.
> 
> Thanks for the update.


no probs mate thanks for the support


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

trained Arms and delts on Friday had a good session also had a few comments about my size one guy asked what i was using....lol

Arms....

EZ curl FST-7

Seated DB curl 3 sets

Close grip preacher curls 3 sets

Straight bar pressdowns 4 sets

Rope pressdowns 3 sets

Overhead exstensions 4 sets

Shoulders - Shorter session due to shoulder injury..

DB Side raise supersetted with machine shoulder press FST-7

i am taking a week off work this coming week as i am going to centre Parcs tomorrow for 5 days, so i don't think i will be training at all but all those days in the swimming pool sucking in my gut should burn some cals... 

Had a good weekend with all my clients every one of them have dropped weight as we get close to their shows......should be a good few weeks for the guys...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

have a good holiday pal


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Flex Factor said:


> Hi Paul, i have just finished reading your journal to date and i must say i find it highly insightful (not just from a bodybuilding viewpoint) and very informative.
> 
> Just to emphasise what everyone else has said - good luck with your test results and the new project (by the way how do you go about selecting individuals with whom you work with?) and the 2010 comp in the longer term.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share all your thoughts and ideas, and i look forward to reading how you get on in the near future. Enjoy the hols!


hi mate i don't select individuals i normally work with anyone who needs the help i don't just select those who are established in the sport in fact it gives me more pleasure and pride to work with 1st timers or novices than established guys/girls who are at the top of their game all ready.....

well i have had a great week in centre parcs an awesome place got to spend plenty of time with the family....although all the cycling has definitely given my legs a true workout in fact they are really aching today 

well i was on a ban for training from the wife but Mattp from this site sent a message asking if i would train with him at a local gym so Jen said it was ok....thank god   had a great training session with Matt and his training partner Rich we trained Back and rear delts...

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

underhand grip seated row 4 sets

under grip pulldowns 4 sets

Partial deads 3 sets

Rope straight arm pulldowns 3 sets

Rear Delts:

Rope face pulls 4 sets

reverse peck-deck 3 sets

had an excellent session both Matt and Rich are dedicated trainers who want to compete next year i took them through some posers and advised them on where they need to concentrate their time to improve their physiques......

i spent alot of time in the pool over the last few days and although i have kept alot of my size i have also put on a fair bit (for me) of bad weight so from tomorrow i will be tightening things up to get down a little....

got my appointment with my consultant this coming Thursday hopefully this will bring more good news so i can make plans for my onslaught on the NABBA finals next year.....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad you had a good break paul i love center parcs. hope your appointment go's well 2moro as will be interesting to see were you go from here.


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Paul it was a pleasure to train with you on wednesday, it's so motivational exchanging sets with one of the country's top amature bodybuilders.

As far as the session went it was intense to say the least but to me what show's a great coach is somebody who can look at something your doing one set, disect that and implement a change to enable you to get the most from that excercise. I have always thought i had good form, but from training with you i have now realised what i have to do to get the most from my back workouts.

I also appreciate the fact that you looked at both our physiques and gave an honest opinion on both good and bad points but not only that, you explained how to make the improvements required!

this has already been implemented on tonights chest/biceps session.

All i can say is thankyou mate, like i said to you in the car, you never know what somebody is going to be like when you actually meet them for the first time, i was abit apprehensive on the way over to collect you but you shown yourself to be a true gent and as always through a love of the iron a think a new friendship has been formed.

ps - loved the banter between you and Tom when he called prior to us training!

Regards Matt.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Matt thanks for the kind words buddy, it was a pleasure to train with you and Rich you both will do well in your first show next year just make sure you hit those targets i gave you 

so i am ordering a few Affliction T-shirts on Monday but cannot decide which one to get i have the cash for 2 shirts...so opinions needed guys....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

one more


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

i would go for the 1st 2 they are a bit similar tho


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i like the middle gold/orange one and the one to the right of it.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

top right .... bottom left


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

middle gold and top left are awesome mate


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Matt thanks for the kind words buddy, it was a pleasure to train with you and Rich you both will do well in your first show next year just make sure you hit those targets i gave you
> 
> so i am ordering a few Affliction T-shirts on Monday but cannot decide which one to get i have the cash for 2 shirts...so opinions needed guys....


These are awesome Paul!

Where can i get these from??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is a decent range on the Extreme website which is where i got most of mine.....

had a long day today up at 6.30 and out the house at 8.00am for a long journey to London which is not to bad until i realized i left my meals and shakes at home in the kitchen luckily i had some protein bars in my bag was still peed off......

i met up with Britbb at my hotel today Adam is looking so much better than the last time i saw him and will definitely impress at the Leamington Spa show......after i dropped Adam off i met up with James (Carbwhore) and Jordan (XJPX) at castles gym for a chest and bicep session along with a assessment of their progress, both guys enjoyed the session and are both bang on target for the respective shows..........it was good to see you guys...

Chest:

Incline smith press 4 sets

Seated press 3 sets

Flat machine flyes 4 sets

Cable X Overs 3 sets

Biceps:

EZ curl FST-7

Preacher curl 3 sets

both guys did tremendously well pushing themselves to the max, i train slightly different than both James and Jordan so the change pushed them more.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what a bad week i have had......let me explain.

After training at castles on Monday evening with Jordan and James i went back to my hotel to relax, had a nice sirloin steak for my last meal then settled down and got to sleep around 11.30pm i woke up at 1.30am feeling rather sick i then spent the next 3hrs with my head in the toilet spewing up everything i had eaten and drank that day and more.

the reason for this i do not know but hell was i ill.....so back to sleep at 4.30am and back up at 7.30am for a 5hr drive to Burnley Jesus was that the worst drive ever my legs where cramping from being dehydrated i was really weak and i could not stomach anything apart from some orange juice.......managed to get to the client site only to find out he had left the company the week before and no one else who knew the project was available.....so back in the car for a 2hr trip to Rhyl crashed in bed for an hr then had to pop and see a client who is competing at a NPA show in 4 weeks obviously no training......Wednesday was fine and the journey back home was OK today but still very drained from the episode on Monday night and off my food all week.......

so today was the day i saw my specialist concerning the issues with my kidneys and obviously after the positive results from my ultrasound i thought i would know more and things would be even more positive ....well i should of know after how my week had gone not to expect to much....

first thing was that the tests had contradicted each other one saying my kidneys where small the other (ultrasound) saying they where normal he did say however that the ultrasound is a more reliable test for this and lent towards believing this one, he then mentioned one of the tests showed that one of my kidneys where doing 60% of the work and the other 40% so a slight concern although it is never a 50/50 split.....so all these tests and we still don't know why i have so much protein in my urine........the plan is now more tests in the form of a biopsy and then go from there.....to say i am disappointed is an understatement i really thought i would have some clear news good or bad but still i am no wiser......

so not much training this week and not much in the way of calories hopefully the week will close on Sunday on a positive note as i have 3 guys competing in the Port Talbot show on Sunday and all 3 are looking the best they ever have......if any of you are going and see me pop over and say hi....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sorry to here about the test results mate hopefully the boiopsy will shed more light on it for you.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

must be a right head **** buddy playing the waiting game is never nice .

all the best


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Know how you feel Paul, its the not knowing thats the worrying thing.

But chin up.

A lot of diagnosis is done by a process of elimination, so it can be slow.

Stow


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your test results Paul, it's the worst part playing the waiting game but you'll find out the results eventually - stay positive 

Let me know about next week at Castles..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will be there wednesday evening and we will train back you me and Jay so make sure you are ready girl


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh I'll be ready....... I hope!  (please don't hurt me haha)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it will hurt and you will like it 

had a great but very tiring weekend at the Port Talbot show, travelled to the area i say area as i cannot spell or say the place i went to  i turned up at Steve Fairchilds gymas i was seeing him and my other two guys for a few last minute checks all 3 looked good....

i had a great night on Saturday night as i met up with James L and went over to Johnny Griffs place for a steak and some chips  Johnny is a great guy very down to earth and a pleasure to meet....it was a good night although i am sure at one point James got lost.....after that we stayed in the Bar chatting until 1.00am....

so the show for me was a success i had three guys in the show....

Jon Hearne - won the junior class

Marc Robinson - Marc did not make the top 3 but i was pleased with his presentation as this was his first show, i am working with Marc in the off season to bring up his weak points for next year..

Steve Fairchild - Steve is a big lump with a very hectic life we have worked together for around a year after getting steve to do core muscle work in the off season and a new approach to his diet enabled us to bring him in with his best condition to date....

i was so knackered from the weekend after getting 10hrs sleep in 48hrs monday i did not train and tonight was a sorry affair as to add to this i did not eat much on either sunday or monday...this has contributed to me weighing the lowest i have done in 12months this morning i was 214lbs.....GOD i feel small 

but back to it all tomorrow i am going to Heathrow for work and will be meeting up with a very depleted BritBB who is competing this weekend at the Leamington Spa show so pop along and give him your support.....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

It was a great weekend mate without a doubt and one for the calender again next year.

Hey, dont worry about the weight thing mate. You looked nice and healthy and that's the most important thing this year. All our muscle is borrowed, and at certain points we have to give it back. You'll get it back and take ownership once more and then can concentrate on next years prep!!!

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

your right buddy but sometimes it is hard to believe....

i trained with Carly(Charlie25) and her Hubby Jay last night, Carly has been having trouble building her back up due to an injury so we trained back and rear delts and focused on the form of each movement...

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Seated row 4 sets

close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Partial deads (Carly did Bent over row) 3 sets

Rear delts:

Rear delt machine 4 sets

it was a decent session after another long day......

diet:

Meal 1 - 8 egg whites/4 yolks + 2 slices of wholemeal bread

Meal 2 - 250g chicken and 75g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 250g chicken and 75g basmati rice

Meal 4 - Protein bar (between meetings)

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R

Meal 6 - 200g steak plus veg

Adam (BritBB) came round to see me last night as he was finishing his depleting stage in preparation for his show on Sunday, Adam is looking very good and will give anyone a run for their money on the day....

today:

Diet has been all over the place....when i say this i have not eaten crap just not eaten enough due to work.....

found out today that i will be flying over to New York a week tomorrow for 6 days on business i am looking forward to the trip but i will miss my kids and Jenny.....i guess i will invest in a cpl of web cams for the trip so the kids can see me.....

Arms tonight in the gym and it was a decent session certainly surprised in how full my arms felt....and looked.

Biceps:

Standing BB curl FST-7

Standing DB curl 3 sets

Cable curl 3 sets

Triceps:

pressdowns 4 sets

Underhand grip pressdown 4 sets

Over head extension 4 sets

i might be going to Cardiff Saturday night with Jenny so we can spend a little quality time together without the kids before i fly out next week unfortunately due to the trip i cannot make the Leamington Spa show on Sunday....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright mate, hope all is well

Did the first leg session yesterday, congratulations you've crippled me LOL!

That leg pressing totally wiped me out! Loved it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

glad you liked it buddy...

so had an eventful weekend ended up buying a house well a plot to where they are going to build me a house will be moving in next March which is slap bang in the middle of my pre-comp prep so that will be challenging 

i trained at my wife's gym on Sunday it is a chain so not the type of gym i normally train at but i had a decent session although it was hindered a little by my injured shoulder so much so i have made an appointment to get it looked at....

Yesterday was MMA so no training i am not as knackered now whilst in the class so my fitness levels must be getting better.....

today was a nightmare when it came to food not because i eat bad food but i just did not eat enough this was due to seeing mortgage lenders and being mega busy with work but it did not really negatively effect my Back session

Back:

wide grip pulldowns FST-7

Seated row 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

One arm DB row 3 sets

Rear Delts:

Reverse peck Deck 3 sets

Face pulls 3 sets

i have a very busy week ahead of me as i fly out to New York on Friday for 7 days so not only do i need to prep for that trip but i need to make sure the 2 guys i have competing this weekend at the Mr Plymouth are looked after but make sure BritBB and Jordan and all my other clients all have plans set for next week.....

it has been a few years since i last travelled to NY i can't wait to see the city again there is one thing for sure and that is i will have an extra case on the way back full of Affliction T-shirts and Chrystal light


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on getting the house or rather a piece of land that will eventually be a house 

Hope the flight goes ok on Friday & that NY is all goooood.

Are we meant to be meeting at Castles tmr? Jay thinks we are but I can't remember and I know you are a busy bee - its not a problem if we aren't as we would have to bring Brandon anyway..


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Congrats on the piece of land - its great when you can have the house built from scratch...

Enjoy New York & watch out for the gay gym's LOL  ...


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

what are face pulls mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is a movement to hit the rear delts....you go to a wide grip pulldown machine stand in fron of it then grab the wide grip bar as you would to do wide grip pulldowns then pull the bar to your chin/neck area keeping your elbows high...

well i just arrived in New York after a 7hr flight feeling really tired going to go out and get some food then hit the sack as i am up for work at 9.00am

the hotel has a decentish gym so will be in there tomorrow.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

> Yesterday was MMA so no training


what ???? a tad old for that **** are you not paul ???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

obvouisly not.....


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Pscarb.

Hello and I hope you don't minde

asking this on your log, however you do seem rather, well how can I put it? Knowledgeable on nutrition and training.

Do you have qualifictions in these fields, work related perhaps?

Pete


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

> obvouisly not.....


 

maters mma ???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pcuzz78 said:


> Pscarb.
> 
> Hello and I hope you don't minde
> 
> ...


Hell no, everything i know is down to 20yrs of making mistakes consider it more practical knowledge.... :thumb:



romper stomper said:


> maters mma ???


What????


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so i am still over in NY i fly back to the UK tomorrow night arriving first thing Friday morning, i meet up with Adam (BritBB) at 9.00am to have a look at him and to make any last minute decisions concerning his last 48hrs....

i have a good but very busy 6 days in New York which unfortunately has meant all i could do is cardio each morning i have not trained with weights for a week now am a little low about the whole thing but i know it is not permanent....

just bought a cpl of pairs of trainers today some Nike Shox and Puma Ducati shoes....along with this i got a load of supplements like resveratrol and wheat-grass from GNC.....

will probably be back mid November for a week as well.....

congrats to Doge from this site and Pete Nurse who competed last weekend and did very well...especially Pete seeing as he only dieted for 5 weeks and he lost his right bicep muscle 12 months ago.......well done guys....

my log will be back up and strong next week as i am going to use the next few weeks as a primer before i start my cycle again given that all my test are cool....


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

looking forward to the cycle mate? What are you planning on running?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bonus about stocking up on the supplements. ive been trying to persuade my mum to bring me stuff back when she go's next month but she is having none of it.

looking forward to following how your primer then cycle goes mate you got a set plan yet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate that is planning  a primer is where i would clean the diet up probably drop carbs plus cleanse the body i have just bought some supplements from New York which will help the whole body http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2166844

after 6months off gear i really don't need a primer but i feel that because i am not going to smash the sh1t out dose wise then by using a primer and my peptide protocol i can regain lost muscle and some in the 3months i have before dieting.....


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow I love the sound of that cleansing programme, fantastic idea hun :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

these last few months have drastically changed my approach to alot of things using steroids is one of them......using products like these are going to be a regular thing....another is wheat-grass..


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wheat grass.... what does this do?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

here you go Carly this will explain it better than i could

http://www.foodalive.org/articles/wheatgrass.htm


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Paul, looks pretty good! It doesn't give any negative factors at all but there must be some as there are with most things.. Are you looking to take the wheat grass for the improvement of endurance during exercise or for the additional health benefits in the hope of recovering quicker?


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks mate, could not have done it with out you!

Delivered exactly what we said we wanted

Well happy, and thanks again


----------



## oasis (Jul 14, 2008)

Page 1 to 47 that took me ages to read and worth every minute, I apprecaite your cards on the table style of posting Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Flex Factor said:


> How much would you drop your carbs by mate before your cycle and whats the reasoning behind this? (Or is it simply to do with the fact your diet has not been as clean as you would have liked over the past few weeks?)


it is not because i have been eating crap just that i have not been eating regular, priming if done properly can have the same effect as the rebound after a comp diet.....



CharlieC25 said:


> Thanks Paul, looks pretty good! It doesn't give any negative factors at all but there must be some as there are with most things.. Are you looking to take the wheat grass for the improvement of endurance during exercise or for the additional health benefits in the hope of recovering quicker?


i am running it mainly for the antioxident benefits plus because i don't eat much fruit and veg in the off season this will give me all i need....



dogue said:


> Thanks mate, could not have done it with out you!
> 
> Delivered exactly what we said we wanted
> 
> Well happy, and thanks again


you did me proud buddy 2nd place in a strong line up plus being the most shredded person on stage that night.......



oasis said:


> Page 1 to 47 that took me ages to read and worth every minute, I apprecaite your cards on the table style of posting Pscarb


glad you like the log buddy as for the posting style i see no other way to post 

unfortunatly due to my work both coaching and day job being so busy lately, i have missed meals and training sessions to the point that i have not trained with weights for 10days....

i am still slightly jet lagged after the trip home yesterday i will hopefully get enough rest to start my peptide protocol on monday and get back into the swing of things both diet and training.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

whats ure peptide protocol going to look like mate have you finalised it yet?


----------



## oasis (Jul 14, 2008)

Strikes me reading through this that you like to add where possible a little viarety to your diet, cereal wise can I suggest you give this a whirl mate read up on it it's a cracking wholesome food, quinoa. If you decide to try it the places to get it from are Tesco and Holland & Barret , what I do is cook as per intsructions and I add peanut butter and either Flax seed or ground [pestel n mortar] walnuts or almonds.Good source of carbs and aminos.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate i do intend to try this before i commence the diet to see what it brings in the way of feeling(bloat etc)

Hilly not yet buddy i will finalise it tomorrow but i will post it in here...


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> cheers mate i do intend to try this before i commence the diet to see what it brings in the way of feeling(bloat etc)
> 
> Hilly not yet buddy i will finalise it tomorrow but i will post it in here...


im defo predicting some ghrp+cjc combined wid gh shot a few times a day :thumb: .... tht is pretty much my peptide rebound....but il prob just copy urs to be fair hehe, thanks again for everythin past cuple days mate, u hav reali pulled me thru


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is what a coach does mate it is not always about the diet.....you will be there come the end fully prepared


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so it has been 2 weeks since i last trained with weights and after my trip to the states last week i was ready to get back into the gym.....

because of this i decided that i should raise the intensity but not the weight....mainly because i was as weak as a small child..... 

Chest:

Incline Smith press FST-7

Seated press FST-7

Peck-Deck FST-7

Biceps:

EZ bar curl FST-7

Preacher curl 3 sets

was a decent session certainly cleared the cobwebs out.....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/handful grapes/2 scoops Extreme Protein

Meal 2 - 250g chicken/75g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 100g Oats/handful grapes/2 scoops Extreme Protein

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme Mass

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Build and Recover

Meal 6 - 200g sweet spud/250g lean mince

i have decided on the peptide protocol now and started it today....

GHRP-6/GRF - twice daily 100mcg of each i will be getting some Modified GRF soon and this will will be used 3 times a week then the GHRP twice a day.

3iu's Simplex GH 10min after the am shot of GHRP/GRF + 6iu's Simplex before bed taken 10min after peptide mix

80mcg IGF-1LR3 3 times a week PWO

600mcg pMGF twice a week Sun/Wed night

my weight this morning is 210lbs that is a drop of 21lbs since coming off cycle at the end of April.....

I have finally got a biopsy appointment it is this Friday so hopefully by the end of next week i will know what the fukc is going on with my kidneys......and then i can make plans to compete next year....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

peptide cycle looks good mate, have you thought of increasing the ghrp -6 dose as this seems to be a popular thing to do when looking to build mass and quite a few are reporting good results.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i may do in time but i don't believe in doing something just because others do....  to be fair who is to say 100mcg is not a big amount for me?? it is the saturation dose given in stuidies....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ohh i no its the saturation dose, i just wasnt sure wether you were planning to increase or were more than happy with the gains you are getting from the 100mcg. I no when i ran i did increase to 200mcg for a little while and didnt notice much difference. wasnt sure if this was something you had played with already.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be honest Hilly i have no plans other than to see what this brings, once my kidney issue is sorted then that is when the magic will begin....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> mainly because i was as weak as a small child.....
> 
> I have finally got a biopsy appointment it is this Friday so hopefully by the end of next week i will know what the fukc is going on with my kidneys......and then i can make plans to compete next year....


Weak as a small child hahahaha that made me laugh so much! I could just imagine you in the gym trying to lift some 10kg and struggling  hehehehehe

Great news about the biopsy appt, hopefully this will shed some light on the situation and get sorted out so you can concentrate on getting ready for next year..

Do you know if you are at Castles this week yet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i am there on Wednesday Carly


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Okey dokey see you there then Boss man - will aim to get there for as close to 6pm as poss..


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Paul hope your feeling ok after Yesterdays Kidney investigations, sounds like you had one hell of a day of it!

Get the results back and then you can focus on your goals for next year... 

Catch you over the weekend, I may even bring Jaffa Cakes... :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cheers Gav....and thanks for all your support buddy..

As Dogie has mentioned yesterday i spent the day/night in hospital having my kidney biopsy done...leading up to yesterday the consultant had me believe that i would go in and be out in a day god how wrong that impression was.....

i arrived at the hospital at 7.30am was shown my bed (my first indication i was not going home the same day) had all my pre-op details taken then was wheeled down to the department for the procedure.....

the procedure involved a local then a 6" needle type thing inserted into my side just above the hip to snip a little slice of kidney a cpl of things went wrong (as it is my luck  ) one they gave me to little local so i was not totally immune to the pain on the first injection....the 2nd thing was that they had to repeat the procedure 3 times and god did that hurt......so now i am back home i should be getting the results on the 22nd of October so fingers crossed...

needles to say my diet and training have not been great over the last few days plus i got told i have to go easy in the gym so that i do not cause an internal bleed for the next 2 weeks...it is weird how i expected to be the biggest i have ever been this year and yet i will be the smallest.....thanks to all those who have sent their well wishes on both here and FB


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Wow paul..sounds like you not had a good day buddy.

Anyway....i hope you get sorted real soon and everything gets back to normal...im sure you will bounce back 

Get well wishes to you !!!


----------



## oasis (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm gutted for you, I barely know you but from reading this log page to page over a couple of days you give me the impression mate that this will be merely an hiccup, good luck and best wishes.


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Hang in there mate and remain positive. Get Well soon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oasis said:


> I'm gutted for you, I barely know you but from reading this log page to page over a couple of days you give me the impression mate that this will be merely an hiccup, good luck and best wishes.





Big JMJ said:


> Hang in there mate and remain positive. Get Well soon





pea head said:


> Wow paul..sounds like you not had a good day buddy.
> 
> Anyway....i hope you get sorted real soon and everything gets back to normal...im sure you will bounce back
> 
> Get well wishes to you !!!


cheers guys appreciate it....

so back to the land of the living....after the biopsy on friday i am sore but getting better by the day....

so as i mentioned before i am supposed to take 2 weeks off lifting weights but as usual this is something i could not do so after my 5hr journey to North Wales i went to train chest at powerhouse gym in Rhyl i did not lift heavy far from it but still got a decent workout.....

Chest:

Pec-Dek FST-7

Seated press FST-7

Incline press 4 sets

Cable x overs FST-7

no cardio due to my biopsy.....

diet has been ok today but i forgot to defrost some chicken last night so could not prep my meals before i left to travel up north so had to make do with protein shakes and sushi from M&S.....

i had a guy complete at the NPA MWC show on Saturday he placed 3rd in a strong novice lineup but got his invite to the finals so will be there along with Carly a week Saturday so really chuffed with the result....

this week is all about my 3 guys who are competing at the British Finals...

Jordan - junior class....looking good and definitely will be in the mix

BritBB - o90kg Novice....with a few adjustments Adam will definitely be in the mix come Sunday...

Howard....o50 class Howard will definitely look bigger and leaner than his 3rd place finish at the Port Talbot show......

no matter the placings come Sunday all 3 guys have dug deep and will present the best package onstage and that is all i can ask of anyone i prep......good luck guys....

hopefully i will find out not only what the issue is but also the solution to the issue to my kidney's on the 22nd once i have these answers i will be able to make a decision on what i am going to do as to competing next year......

the peptide cycle did not start as i intended due to last week being the worst for some time.....i am hoping to begin it next week once i have a few things sorted plus this weekend will be very stressful so need to get this out of the way then prioritise on me....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Paul, M&S sushi always helps me out on trips up the M1!!

Hope all goes well with the results and see you at the end of the week mate.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate having M&S at the service stations on the motorways is a god send.....

yea looking forward to this weekend buddy will be good to catch up as usual although not sure about being in the bar at 1.30am.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

As some of you know over the last few months i have had a an issue with my kidneys the problem being a large amount of protein in my urine.....

last Friday was the last test of many a biopsy which believe me is not a great experience.....i could not wait until the 22nd for my appointment so i called yesterday for an update, today i got a call from the consultant......and the news was good news...

it would seem that some of the cells in my kidneys had enlarged and this was the reason i had protein in my urine....she said their was no damage to the kidney and that they where in very good shape....she did say their was a small possibility of some scaring in the future maybe.......so i am hugely happy but i am still not going back on anything until mid December due to a USA trip in December.........but i can now plan for next year....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> As some of you know over the last few months i have had a an issue with my kidneys the problem being a large amount of protein in my urine.....
> 
> last Friday was the last test of many a biopsy which believe me is not a great experience.....i could not wait until the 22nd for my appointment so i called yesterday for an update, today i got a call from the consultant......and the news was good news...
> 
> it would seem that some of the cells in my kidneys had enlarged and this was the reason i had protein in my urine....she said their was no damage to the kidney and that they where in very good shape....she did say their was a small possibility of some scaring in the future maybe.......so i am hugely happy but i am still not going back on anything until mid December due to a USA trip in December.........but i can now plan for next year....


Thank Fck for that mate

Pleased for you:thumbup1:

Any other considerations for future they say???


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

That's good news. I'm very pleased for you


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Did they say why the cells were enlarged Paul?

Stow


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Thank Fck for that mate
> 
> Pleased for you:thumbup1:
> 
> Any other considerations for future they say???





stow said:


> Did they say why the cells were enlarged Paul?
> 
> Stow


well she said it was all caused by steroids which was the sole cause of high BP but then said mine was not high?? i know from my own Doc that raising your BP very fast can expand the cells to a degree that they take ages to reduce now she has said this is soley down to the steroids i cannot see this as i never suffer from High BP whilst on or off cycle i think the highest it has ever been is 140/85....now i am not naive or stupid to think that my steroid use has had no effect on these readings but i do not think this is all down to steroids......

i will not be using any steroid until mid December and when i go back on i won't be using any steroid that could result in high BP....

i do not feel i have a green card now to use anything......just a warning of what could happen if i abused gear.......


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Well that is great news Paul!

About the high bp i don't know much but it certainly gets a lot higher when your training so perhaps that was a factor?

Still great news that a veteran such as your self still has healthy kidneys after all this time.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Great news mate,very happy for you


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Glad to hear all is well Paul, be great to have a chat with you tomorrow.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeh good news, but also a bit of a warning in some ways.

S


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good to see you yesterday mate, thanks for putting my mind at ease and I can't wait until Jan now


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

good news buddy that must be a hell of a relief


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

great news Paul glad your ok


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stow said:


> Yeh good news, but also a bit of a warning in some ways.
> 
> S


yes i guess but the biggest warning is to those who don't have health checks as i had no noticeable symptoms just imagine if this would have gone unchecked for say 10yrs....those who do not have health checks but use big amounts of gear are mad....

thanks for you words guys...i can now focus on the Britain next year


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Bring on 2010 eh :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys...

well after a very busy weekend where all my guys all made the top 6 at the UKBFF British finals and all of them in the 1st year of competing so very happy.....

back to the gym this week and sorted out my eating so it is a little more constant....

i trained Chest and Biceps last night i had to take it easy due to my recent biopsy but i managed to get a decent pump from raising the intensity with FST-7 methods.....

today was another good days diet along with a good training sessions doing back....

Meal 1 - 100g oats/Grapes/2 scoops Extreme Pro-6

Meal 2 - 400g spuds/250g chicken

Meal 3 - 100g oats/Grapes/2 scoops Extreme Pro-6

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Extreme Pro-6/50g PB

Meal 5 - 2 B&R plus BCAA's

Meal 6 - 250g chicken breast and veg

Meal 7 - 2 scoops Extreme Pro-6

i have been researching some supplements that i have been advised to use whilst getting back into it so will be buying them this week and then place them into my protocol.....

i started this week at 208lbs i am hoping to bring this up to 220lbs before i begin a cycle in late December......

i have my official appointment tomorrow where the consultant will get more in depth on my results from the biopsy, after speaking to my Doc in South Wales i have purchased a wrist BP monitor as he has said the concern is high BP....i have also been looking at supplements to lower BP.....i don't have high BP as such 135/85 but i want to get it as low as possible for when i next cycle....

I would also like to thank all those who have mailed me or posted messages concerning my test results last week......


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I just bought a wrist cuff too Paul.

I compared the results I get with it, to the results I get with my father-in-laws, and there is a bit of difference.

Take it with you to the appointment and see if they will do it at th surgery so that you can compare your own cuff.

Worth checking.

Stow


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate without a doubt....


----------



## TopGun (Jun 24, 2009)

could i just ask paul. whats the reason for grapes in the diet mate?

cheers


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> cheers guys...
> 
> well after a very busy weekend where all my guys all made the top 6 at the UKBFF British finals and all of them in the 1st year of competing so very happy.....
> 
> ...


Will you be posting the detials for these?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good luck Paul - hope all goes well. I have emailed you so let me know if you receive it as my email is playing up..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

got it and replied....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TopGun said:


> could i just ask paul. whats the reason for grapes in the diet mate?
> 
> cheers


just for taste really mate i take them out when i diet....



mrmasive said:


> Will you be posting the detials for these?


i will be posting up what i use but not the doses as i have promised not to.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> got it and replied....


Good man


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the reason is that the person who told me of these supplements asked me not to discuss doses he got this info from a well known coach in the US so i am respecting his wishes...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is a mix or normal sets and FST-7 as i cannot go to heavy due to my recent biopsy...which is probably good thing as i am so sore with DOMS after training it will take me a few weeks to get back to full strength....

so i went to see my renal consultant today although she told me on friday there was no real problems with the biopsy today was a more formal meeting....she only had good news not only was there no scaring on my kidney and my liver/hemoglobin/EGFR levels where all much better but my protein count in my urine was down from 5g perML to 1.5gperML which is a huge drop is 3months.....my BP was also ok so she was very pleased in fact i think she was a little shocked....

i do feel that the 34weeks on i did last year blast and cruise did me more harm than just HPTA shutdown....something others should think about when looking at this option......

i did tell the Doc that i was going back on cycle but it would not be until Jan 1st she said that she would support me whilst back on gear as i understood the risk.......so she is going to give me a check up in 4months time...

today was a decent day i am not getting all my meals down due to appetite but i am sure this will come with time..

Meal 1 - 4whole eggs/4 yolks + 3 slices wholemeal toast plus 2 pieces of fruit

Meal 2 - 2 scoops extreme mass

Meal 3 - 250g chicken/100g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme mass

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R

Meal 6 - 250g chicken/300g new spuds

i trained Shoulders and Triceps tonight ...

Shoulders:

Cable side laterals FST-7

Seated shoulder press 4 sets

Reverse pecdek 4 sets

DB side raise FST-7

Triceps...

V-Bar pressdowns 10 sets of 15 reps...

after my meeting i am feeling very good at the moment ....


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

glad you got the right answers and its looking ok.

Stow


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Good news Buddy really happy for you and your family :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Been away the last few days with my daughter at Chessington adventure park.....

I have started my new peptide protocol now this will continue in its current format until the end of December when i start back on cycle.....

the plan is..

1mg GH Frag 176 ed (am)

9iu's Simplexx GH ed split AM/PWO and B4 bed

100mcg GHRP-6 & 100mcg Mod GRF 1-29 twice a day

2mg MGF PWO on weaker bodyparts

i will be adding some G-CSF in soon just need to confirm the best way to use it.....

I have nearly all of my supplements in now so i can start this part of the plan next week.....these will include

Na-R-ALA

glycobol

Liquid fury

CLA

Rhodia Rosea

Humanofort

Krill oil

trans-resveratrol

Vita-berry

probiotics and digestive enzyme

along with more normal Whey and amino's from Extreme.....

once i have all of these i will detail how i will be using them in my daily plan.......


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

mmm Krill oil sounds delicious

Mate where do you get your information from to influence your choice of Peptides?

As someone unread on this subject I don't really have a clue what most of your Peptide protocol is


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dogue said:


> mmm Krill oil sounds delicious
> 
> Mate where do you get your information from to influence your choice of Peptides?
> 
> As someone unread on this subject I don't really have a clue what most of your Peptide protocol is


now that would be telling to much Gav....you get your knowledge on peptides from me mate....when you down the gym next?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Paul, just out of interest, what do you make of this quote by Gavin Kane in his bulking article

"GH is great for dieting, but the anabolic gains are primarily from the conversion to igf, so why waste money when you can buy it direct."

This seems to suggest that GH isn't needed, is there any truth to this do you think? You obviously have experience here so thought I would ask you 

Hope you don't mind answering.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think that is slightly a blinkered veiw on GH as you get more from GH than just conversion to IGF-1.....i get more from GH in a whole than i do IGF-1 plus you do not get receptor downgrade from GH as you do with IGF-1


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck with all this m8.

saw you in the foyer at the universe our eyes met but we didnt speak :laugh:maybe next time


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sh1t mate you should of said Hi....


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

i know im a bit backward at coming forward at times,

i did actually qualify for it at the england but decided not to compete ,

but when i was there i realised that there was nothing bad about not placing in that line up as there were 14 great physiqes that didnt place,

ah well you live and learn


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Paul as regards to igf...correct me if im wrong mate,but i think i seem to have read that dbol coverts to igf in the liver?..any truth in this? and if so would that not be a useful compound when using GH?..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have never heard of this mate but that does not mean it is not true, i would guess the amount would be very small if indeed it was true


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

OK mate I look forward to that :thumb:

Training tomorrow but maybe early due to Lewis's engagement party, hope to catch you there?




Pscarb said:


> now that would be telling to much Gav....you get your knowledge on peptides from me mate....when you down the gym next?


----------



## BigRy (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Paul, ive just read this thread from page 1 and its excellent, glad to hear you got good news from the hospital and lets hope 2010 is a better year for you. could you please give me an outline of what your pct was like for recovery after being on for 34 weeks last year. Thanks

Ryna


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem mate i will post it up in the next day or so....

today was a good day although i am shattered now....

Today:

100mcg GHRP-6/Mod GRF 1-29

1mg GH Frag

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/handful of grapes/tbsp Manuka Honey/2 scoops whey

krill oil/humanofort/trans-resveratrol/multi-Vit/DE/Wheat grass/VitC/B-complex

Meal 2 - 250g chicken/100g basmati rice

DE/Krill Oil/PB

Meal 3 - 100g Oats/handful of grapes/tbsp Manuka Honey/2 scoops whey

DE/Krill Oil/VitC

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Pro 6/3 slices wholemeal toast/1tbsp Manuka Honey

DE/Krill Oil/Humanofort/liquid fury

60mcg IGF-1

Meal 5 - PWO 2 scoops Pro6 + BCAA's

2mg MGF

6iu's GH

Meal 6 - 200g Lean steak stir fried with beansprouts

DE/Krill Oil/PB

30min before meal 7 100mcg GHRP-6/Mod GRF 1-29

Meal 7 150g cottage cheese/sliced onion/tin tuna

krill oil/humanofort/trans-resveratrol/multi-Vit/DE/Wheat grass/VitC/B-complex

Key:

PB - ProBiotics

DE - Digestive Enzymes

training tonight was also good still getting back into it so the weights where not that heavy but increased intensity with higher volume....

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns FST7

Seated wide grip Row 5 sets

Close grip pulldowns 5 sets

Chins 3 sets

Rear Delts:

Reverse Pec-Dek 5 sets

feeling more pumped day by day hopefully in the next 2-3 weeks i will see the peptides results.....


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> no problem mate i will post it up in the next day or so....
> 
> today was a good day although i am shattered now....
> 
> ...


Paul, just a quick one...you stated you were doing 9iu GH/day, split i believe am, pwo and bed time. Has this changed as i see above its 6iu pwo??

Whats your views on GH and slin together?

I was also thinking of Humanofort, are you able to say where you get it from mate? PM me if need be bud, ta...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Paul,

I'm starting my new FST7 training split as of today, I have my training routine sorted and am looking forward to seeing what results I will get.

The quick question I have is what stretching do you do as part of the FST7 plan?

When do you do them?

How long do you stretch for etc?

Any other tips for this type of training would be much appreciated.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my stretching is not only for the FST-7 sets i stretch on all my exercises....i stretch in between all sets....i stretch for approx 30sec to a minute....

the stretching for this type of training is mainly from the inside of the muscle due to the amount of blood in the muscle...

one tip i will give you is not to do to many FST-7 sets as this is tempting due to the pump feeling you get....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BRABUS said:


> Paul, just a quick one...you stated you were doing 9iu GH/day, split i believe am, pwo and bed time. Has this changed as i see above its 6iu pwo??
> 
> Whats your views on GH and slin together?
> 
> I was also thinking of Humanofort, are you able to say where you get it from mate? PM me if need be bud, ta...


sorry mate i missed the 3iu's before bed....

i do like GH and Slin together but i feel to many use this to quickly and for to many days, i do intend to use Slin/GH in the next few months but i will only be using it on certain days and in certain muscle groups

i use Humanavar i have a few pots that i got a few yrs back but you can buy it on the net....


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

interesting I was looking at using 2.5 iu of gh and 3 iu of novorapid intra muscular into each quad after post workout low intensity cardio 4 times a week in between courses in the off season so hearing your feed back using the 2 together would be great


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

hey paul just spent the last 2 days reading all of this journal! lovin it! glad everything is looking better for u! i always seem to be progressing gr8 then have a set back of some sort! that' life!! am wondering would u use insulin and igf together? is so what is the dosage? i use to take 10iu's novorapid few yrs back but never with the igf... am finishing a cycle in 5 weeks and am wanting to do 12 weeks on gh 5iu's eod and igf..

is igf better before training or after?

should i use the insulin?

is it worth using the pmgf also along with this.. hope to hear from u soon paul..

keep up the good work

k


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate i missed the 3iu's before bed....
> 
> i do like GH and Slin together but i feel to many use this to quickly and for to many days, i do intend to use Slin/GH in the next few months but i will only be using it on certain days and in certain muscle groups
> 
> i use Humanavar i have a few pots that i got a few yrs back but you can buy it on the net....


No worries mate. Do i assume from above you do the gh/slin IM? How many days/week would you do this mix, and would you also then do slin alone on other days?? Im a curious nosey bugga i know... :tongue:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kirkelliott said:


> hey paul just spent the last 2 days reading all of this journal! lovin it! glad everything is looking better for u! i always seem to be progressing gr8 then have a set back of some sort! that' life!! am wondering would u use insulin and igf together?


No mate i don't as i use GH year round and don't see the point in using all 3 together....i would use the Slin when i stop using the IGF



kirkelliott said:


> is igf better before training or after?
> 
> should i use the insulin?
> 
> ...


the half life of IGF-1LR3 is approx 8hrs so it really makes no difference if you take it pre or post work out there will be some that say to use it after but i have used both methods and saw no difference in results.

i cannot tell you if you should or should not use Slin mate for me to many use it to soon and just get fat as many see it as a quick way to get big...i have used it only really a handful of times....

pMGF is a useful peptide twice a week at dosages between 250-500mcg each time, normally injected the night before you train the body part you want to improve



BRABUS said:


> No worries mate. Do i assume from above you do the gh/slin IM? How many days/week would you do this mix, and would you also then do slin alone on other days?? Im a curious nosey bugga i know... :tongue:


Yes mate i do all my slin and GH IM, when i use Slin i only use it twice a week as i use it in a specific way to improve certain bodyparts....

What a week i have had and it is only Wednesday......

it all started Tuesday morning i was up at 5am to travel to exeter airport so i could fly to Manchester then drive to Barrow in Furnace for a meeting unfortunately whilst driving at speed to the airport i had a blow out on my front tyre this made me miss the flight (and the insurance i paid for covers me for everything apart from a flat tyre.) waited for 2hrs for the AA to come and sort the wheel out (had ended up on a verge so could not change the tyre myself) went home and re-booked the flight for Tuesday afternoon and re-arranged the meeting for today......so i manage to get on the flight and as i was flying i realised i had left my food and suit jacket in my car at exeter airport........landed in Manchester then waited for an hour for a hire car as my original booking got cancelled as i did not show up in the morning......once that was all sorted i drove to my hotel in North Cumbria now i had booked this hotel as i had a meeting in barrow (south Cumbria) then had to drive to Fife so it was on the way but that was the original plan, now that i had missed my flight this morning i had to drive to the south for my meeting unfortunately for me i did not realise that my sat nav WAS FUKCING USELESS!!!! and sent me over the hills and down narrow ****ing lanes a bicycle would struggle with....so turned up at my re-arranged meeting 30min late..

thankfully i had a great meeting......then at 13.30 i set off for my drive up to Fife after 4hrs i arrived at my hotel after eating 3meals all of them protein bars....i am in Leven so got to train at my mates gym(jimmy salmon) unique physique excellent gym so now i am fukced and feeling very fat and small......flying home tomorrow after my 11.00am meeting hopefully next week will be better.....


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

cheers for the advice mate much appreciated.. =]


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Sometimes you just have one of those days!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

exactly guys...

well i got home last night at midnight after a very long 3 days away travelling over a thousand miles.....

so i decided whilst away due to my heavy work schedule that i am going to train the whole body over a 3 day period from now on this way i can still include my MMA and have 3 days rest.......

so from next week my training will be like this...

Mon - MMA

Tues - Chest/Back

Wed - Off (unless away from home and then i will train and have my day off the night i get back home)

Thur - Legs

Fri - Shoulders and Arms

i will incorperate FST-7 type training with some bodyparts but also focus on lower rep range to build my strength up in anticipation of going back on cycle....speaking of which i have decided what i am going to use.....

Initially i will use Var along with Test Cyp and Masteron Enthanate no more than 700mg per week.....

combine this with the peptides and i feel that i will regain the lost muscle in a short space of time.....

today was Shoulders and Arms:

DB side raise FST-7

Machine shoulder press 4 sets

Reverse Pec-Dek 4 sets

EZ curls 4 sets

Preacher curls 3 sets

Rope pressdowns FST-7

V bar pressdown 4 sets

then completed with 45min cardio......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thought i would place up an explanation for the new supps my mate in the states has adviced me to use....

the rationale for it all is to make my body healthy from the inside as well as out......

I am replacing the N-r-ala and 4-hydroxyisoluecine with 2 tabs of anabolic innovations glycobol.....

*Na-R-ALA* is used as it has a greater bio-availability than other version of r-ala and reaches the blood stream faster. taken around high carb meal to increase uptake of carbs and increase in fullness, works by increasing the amount of glut-4 transporters on the muscle cell and help prevent insulin resitance due to insulin induced oxidative stress, that maybe caused by haviing hig carbohydrate throughout the day and higher than normal levels of background insulin.

*4-hydroxyisoluecine* for the same reasons as na-r-ala but works in a slightly mechanism, also taken before trainin helps lower blood lactate levels increasing endurance and helps maximise the pump,

*CLA* for its well published recomposition effects, has to be used in high doses though

*Rhodiola Rosea* used mainly to help prevent overtraining syndrome by helping regulate the bodies response to cortisol, also helps with Stress

*Humofort* - helps restore adrenal gland hormone output, after stimulant use.helps the body cope with stress. very effective at reducing cerculating cortisol level, increases DHEA-s and cant prevent high dose related steroid fatigue

*Krill oil* - my mate prefers this over standard fish oils as it has higher concentrations of omega-3, which have higher biovailibity than those in fish. He uses it also to to prevent/slow down the negative impact androgens and high dose anavar has on HDL levels. has strong anti-inflammatory effects that may help recovery from training. Also for general cardiovasucular health

*trans-resveratrol*- mostly for its strong anti-oxidant properties, and reduce oxidative stress from high levels of amines from a high protein diet. He also mentioned that its a pharmacological preconditioner, meaning that its can used before a course of toxic/highly stress full drugs to increase the maximum theraputic dose of a drug and theraputic ratio, which basically means it will also allow you to take more of drug before it causes a serious side effects. Looked into this it being used in the US a fair bit inconjunction everything from chemotherapy and for standard things like accutane courses. Its seems to work on quite a few levels to aid your body in excrete toxix metabolites aswell a help cells cope with the oxidative stress caused by them. Also improves nitrix oxide production and can increase vasodilation

*Vitaberry* - for high levels of anti-oxidants.

*probiotics and digestive enzyme* are self explanitory just make sure he got a good quality brand.

i am sure you can understand the quantities i will be keeping to myself...well for now anyway...


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

Hey Paul loving the log mate, following it with interest!

Glad to hear your healthy and the tests came back all clear!

All been well with our respected qualifiers I look forward to going up against you in Southport next year!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice to see you on here again mate...yes all going well i will see you in southport mate...keep well


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Good info Paul, always an interesting read.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate hope your getting better....

so after the week i had last week the weekend was a restful one with the family....plus we finally managed to get everything sorted for our new house which is great just got to exchange contracts this week move in will be March/April 2010......

today was MMA day so no training with weights.....diet was very good today...

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/Grapes/2 scoops Extreme Pro6

Meal 2 - 250g lean steak/75g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 250g lean steak/75g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 70g granola/1 small tub yogurt

Meal 5 - 5 whole eggs/5 whites/50g low fat cheese made into an omelette.

as i mentioned last week i am switching over to 3 days a week training hopefully this will bring my strength back up before i begin my first cycle in 8months that start in about 4 weeks time...

i am getting some good results from the peptides i started 10 days ago.....i am adding G-csf this week which will help with the MGF.....


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> cheers mate hope your getting better....
> 
> so after the week i had last week the weekend was a restful one with the family....plus we finally managed to get everything sorted for our new house which is great just got to exchange contracts this week move in will be March/April 2010......
> 
> ...


Diet looks tasty, glad to see you have the new place sorted - does this mean you have to move during youre prep :tongue:

What is G-csf? i'll fire you a mail later about the shows im thinking of doing next year - im thinking Nabba S.E first timers at the start of May, if i go for ukbff classics i should probably keep my weight around 85kg in the off season? the other thing about the classic class is its considered an "open" class so if i were to do well and move into the weight categories after i wouldnt be able to do the intermediate ukbff class....

oh decisions, decisions... :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate depending on the date of the move it will be 2-6 weeks from my qualifier so looking forward to that....not 

G-csf harvests satallite cells this can be mega useful when using other peptides like MGF....the NABBA SE sounds like a plan we get through there and you will be doing the British finals with me...but make sure you are fully recovered mate....

yesterday was a very good day both diet and training was good...

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/Grapes/2 scoops Pro6

Meal 2 - 200g chicken/75g basmati rice

Meal 3 - 200g chicken/3 slices wholemeal bread + Manuka Honey

Meal 4 - 3 slices wholemeal bread + Manuka Honey/2 small banana's/ 2scoops extreme whey

Meal 5 - PWO 2 scoops B&R

Meal 6 - 5 whole eggs+5 egg whites/low fat cheese

I started my new training regime last night which is to work the whole body over one week but in only 3 sessions......rest will be very important with this regime but with me working till midnight this is something i need to get sorted....

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns FST-7

Seated row 4 sets

underhand pulldowns 4 sets

Chest:

Pec-Dek FST7

Seated flat press 4 sets

Incline press 4 sets

it will take me a few weeks to get used to the intensity involved in giving it 100% to 2 muscle groups......


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

hello mate, glad to see training is going well again  . are you currently taking peg-mgf along with the g-csf...how are you working that into your cjc/ghrp..gh protocol?


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns FST-7

Seated row 4 sets

underhand pulldowns 4 sets

Chest:

Pec-Dek FST7

Seated flat press 4 sets

Incline press 4 sets

it will take me a few weeks to get used to the intensity involved in giving it 100% to 2 muscle groups......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am ready for you now mate....  we can train legs when you come down


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

XJPX said:


> hello mate, glad to see training is going well again  . are you currently taking peg-mgf along with the g-csf...how are you working that into your cjc/ghrp..gh protocol?


hey Jordan...hope your good?

i take my pMGF twice a week the night before Chest and then Arms, the MGF is taken PWO along with G-csf.

then i use the GH EOD and the GHRP-6/Mod GRF first thing in the morning and before bed


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Peptides and new supp's must be working as people were talking about you in the gym last night...

...and it was all good :tongue:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dogue said:


> Peptides and new supp's must be working as people were talking about you in the gym last night...
> 
> ...and it was all good :tongue:


 now this sort of talking behind my back i can do with....see you tonight buddy


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Paul do you have anything with your chicken and rice? like ketchup?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was having it plain just because i did not fancy anything but jenny got a Bar-B-Q sauce at the shops on Wednesday and it is awesome so i have that now......got to get a sugar free version for next year..... 

today was another good day...going to have a crisis soon to many good days in a row 

diet:

Meal 1 - 100g oats/grapes/2 scoops Pro6

Meal 2 - 2 venison burgers/300g new spuds

Meal 3 - 2 venison burgers/300g new spuds

Meal 4 - 100g oats/grapes/2 scoops Pro6

Meal 5 - PWO 2 scoops B&R

Meal 6 - 4 whole eggs+2 egg whites/low fat cheese/ham

it was legs day today the first time i have trained quads for approx 8 weeks so was not looking forward to the session.....i have thought that where once my legs where my strongest bodypart that due to this year and all the crap i have had they have shrunk so much that they are no longer considered a strong muscle group so need to change this in the next 6months before the Britain.....

Quads:

Leg exstensions FST-7

Reverse hack squat 5 sets

Leg press 5 sets

Leg exstensions FST-7

Hamstrings:

DB SLDL 4 sets

Lying leg curl Pscarb style

Calfs:

standing raise 5 sets

in agony when i left the gym.... 

i am eager to get back on cycle now but have to resist as i am away on business in a few weeks but after this then all steam ahead...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Great read paul...

So,we will be hoping to see some new monster pics again in the near future


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

paul mate how u upload pics am strugglin???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pea head said:


> Great read paul...
> 
> So,we will be hoping to see some new monster pics again in the near future


i am in 2 minds mate probably put up a pic of me before the cycle then one after 4-6 weeks and before the diet starts but i am not sure you would be able to count them as Monster pics.....lol



kirkelliott said:


> paul mate how u upload pics am strugglin???


when you make a post you will see a manage attachments section this is where you do this.....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How's the legs this morning mate?


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i am ready for you now mate....  we can train legs when you come down


Oh Joy:cursing:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RACK said:


> How's the legs this morning mate?


Sore mate very Sore..... :thumb:

today was shoulders and arms and i do love to train arms....

Shoulders:

side lateral raise 3 sets warm-up

shoulder press FST7

Upright row 4 sets

Seated side raise 4 sets

Biceps:

Seated DB curl 4 sets

EZ curl FST 7

Hammer curls 3 sets

Triceps:

Rope pushdowns 5 sets

Overhead exstensions 4 sets

Straight bar pressdowns 4 sets

diet was slightly hindered today as i went to support my little girl who was singing in a choir contest (which her choir won) so i had to grab a protein bar whilst in town....

Meal 1 - 100g oats/grapes/2 scoops Pro6

Meal 2 - Protein Bar

Meal 3 - 250g chopped steak/75g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 100g oats/grapes/2 scoops Pro6

Meal 5 - PWO 2 scoops B&R

Meal 6 - 250g poached chicken/veg....

feeling much fuller today the diet and training has made a real difference over the past few weeks and i am getting back to my normal self i even got told i looked huge tonight in the gym.... :thumbup1:

the peptide protocol i am using is certainly working....i have switched my GH to EOD at 16iu's.......


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

i feel its time for a pic update?....pleasee


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate not for a while i am certainly not in the picture taking condition.....

i had my MMA class last night so no weights...

tonight i trained at Forest gym in crawley the home of my coach Harold Marillier....i went through chest and Back then had H take a look at me to see what we are dealing with as the diet begins in approx 10 weeks.....

H was impressed with the size i have held although we both agreed i am carrying more fat than normal.....probably around 17% but after the last few months i am more than happy to deal with this when the time comes.....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/Grapes/2 scoops Pro6

Meal 2 - 200g chicken/300g new spuds(baked)

Meal 3 - 200g chicken/75g basmati rice

Meal 4 - MRP

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R

Meal 6 - basmati rice and spag bol

Training:

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 5 sets

Close grip pulldowns 5 sets

One arm hammer rows 3 sets

Chest:

Peck-Deck FST7

Incline press 5 sets

Flat press 5 sets

i had a really good pump and certainly had a good workout although my strength is a little slow in coming back......

i will be back down to see H in the new year a week or so before the diet begins......


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you feel you can get the most out of the chest and back workouts with them being in the same session mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate as it is how you train them, i limit the sets but increase the intensity....this will change when the diet starts....


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate as it is how you train them, i limit the sets but increase the intensity....this will change when the diet starts....


Yeah I see what you mean, its not something Ive ever tried.. yet :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi mate, will you be at the show on Sunday? If so I'll try and get a quick chat again when you have a minute.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i trained at castles gym tonight had a great leg session so much so that i felt sick which is strange for me......

Legs:

Extensions - FST-7

Lever leg press - Pscarb style (200kgs)

Hack squat - 5 sets

Extensions - 4 sets

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curls Pscarb style

Seated leg curl 5 sets

followed by 30min cross trainer......

diet was a little poor today due to business meetings so the diet mainly span around MRP/Whey shakes.......

feeling pretty low today i am in two minds whether to actually maintain a log next year when i am dieting i am undecided about keeping under wraps or open myself up.......


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Please keep the log going - its nice to see the pro's being open

Also its a inspiration to us aspiring BB'ers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate...but i am certainly not a Pro...


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Testaholic said:


> i feel its time for a pic update?....pleasee


Yea Pauly,

Stop being gay and get your photos up... I added mine to my site last week and my diet starts when yours does so we are in the same boat!

Fat and watery, just right for the off-season but its only temporary


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul nice to see you on my log buddy......what show you doing next year mate??

as for the pics i will get some done before i start the cycle........and i am not gay it was a one of thing thats all...


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Paul - how you finding the GH at 16ius EOD. I'm finding the pins and needles in hands pretty bad at 10ius EOD.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is to soon to really comment, although because i have been using GH for over 5yrs the side effects are much less than what someone would feel just starting out


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey P,

You have to keep a log of your prep, you are one of the main reasons people come on here...Dont be so fcukin selfish!!LOL

Where do you think I get all my little ideas from eh?

Chin up fella, things will get A LOT better very soon.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

James many thanks buddy....now stop stealing my ideas....lol i have a pretty bad time of it lately i know i can get things sorted for next year just need a few weeks to decide what i am going to do but either way it all kicks off on the 17th Jan......


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

We have both had set backs mate but that is what makes what we are about to embark on that much more special.

Things will always get thrown at us but the measure of a true champion is how he deals with those blows and how he moves forward with greater resolve and determination.

I know that when we both stand on stage there will be many that will find it hard to comprehend what has been achieved in such a small space of time. With our knowledge and the support of others (family and friends), EVERYTHING IS POSSIBLE and I, along with many others, will be here to offer you support and encouragement when those tough times really kick in.

You may not be a 'pro' as you stated in an earlier post but you conduct yourself exactly how a pro should. Being a pro is no measure of real life success. When you look around you at your wife, your kids and your friends all over the UK, that is a far bigger measure of who you really are and we are both blessed to have only the best surrounding us.

I'll always be here mate, whether you like it or not!!

Be your best

J


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> Paul nice to see you on my log buddy......what show you doing next year mate??
> 
> as for the pics i will get some done before i start the cycle........and i am not gay it was a one of thing thats all...


I hope to compete in May at the North East but im trying to open a gym which will be great for stress (not) so i will see how it pans out?

Good luck for May :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so if all goes well you will be doing class 4 NABBA then?? now that would be great to compete with you buddy.....good luck with the gym mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thank you James these words do mean alot.....i intend to give it my all next year i do believe that after my placing in 2008 i have the physique to win the British if i bring my A game to the stage i guess only time will tell if this all comes true......

I have a great family and group of friends as a support group this year they have all rallied round to help me through my health scare i am very lucky to have such a support group.....

today was a rest day after a severe beasting of my legs last night at Castles gym.....i have also now received my GHRP-2 so will replace the GHRP-6 in my peptide plan......



supercell said:


> We have both had set backs mate but that is what makes what we are about to embark on that much more special.
> 
> Things will always get thrown at us but the measure of a true champion is how he deals with those blows and how he moves forward with greater resolve and determination.
> 
> ...


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

paul am sure with your enthusiam and knowlege u will achieve your goals and have a great shot at the british... all you can do is be the best u can be inside and outside the gym.. keep up the good work, you are a inspiration to all of us and u dont need to have to be (PRO) to be a fantastic ambassodor for british bodybuilding

speak soon fella... =]


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> so if all goes well you will be doing class 4 NABBA then?? now that would be great to compete with you buddy.....good luck with the gym mate


Hi Paul,

Sorry... Class 4 NABBA (dwarf class) mate

We shall see if we both make it? My health is good even though i dont fit being heavy but it has to be done i guess.

Thanks regarding the gym, i shall have to see how nice my local council is to me? 

If you do compete, god willing good health, then good luck!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lockstock said:


> If you do compete, god willing good health, then good luck!


same to you Paul.....all the best in anything and everything you do



Flex Factor said:


> I for one have found your log inspiring and motivational - please keep this type of openness and focus going for us others, who are looking to compete and need a little direction. Big thumbs up :thumbup1:


Thanks mate....

So today was Shoulders and Arms diet has been decent although i missed a solid meal this morning as i had to go into town and pick up my new suit for work.....a nice pinstripe number.....

training as i said was shoulders and Arms...

Arms:

Standing EZ curl FST-7

DB curl 4 sets

Hammer curl 4 sets

V-Bar pressdowns 4 sets

Skull crushers 4 sets

Rope exstensions FST-7

Shoulders:

DB side raise 4 sets

Shoulder press 4 sets

Reverse pec-dek 4 sets

Seated DB raise 3 sets 20 reps....

then did 45min cardio at 10.00pm tonight......

as i mentioned above i recently got hold of some GHRP-2 and started it last night, now i know that it is slightly stronger than GHRP-6 and does not have the hunger issues like 6 does....but Jesus that stuff is potent i am taking 100mcg of both GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29 before bed on non GH days and i was asleep within 10minutes of taking the stuff......then woke this morning as 7am best sleep i have had for ages.......

got a packed day tomorrow as it is my Son's 3rd birthday so will be eating cake glorious cake......have a good weekend guys


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

oh thats good news about the ghrp2. cnt wait for mine to come.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

paul are u shooting your ghrp2 and mod grf in the same barrel sub q?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mostly IM mate....but in the same barrel

hows it going mate


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

so Paul R U alternating the Growth days with the GHRP 2 + Mod GRF 1-29 Days?

I was just wondering..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

musclemorpheus said:


> so Paul R U alternating the Growth days with the GHRP 2 + Mod GRF 1-29 Days?
> 
> I was just wondering..


yes mate i am


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> mostly IM mate....but in the same barrel
> 
> hows it going mate


il be making sure mine goes in IM then  . im good thanks mate...havent done much over the past month but getting back into swing of things now


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have just spent a most enjoyable cardio session reading this journal. What a great inspiration you are and please do a journal for your dieting and competing phase next year,

Daz


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Daz......

i am away at the moment in North wales at head office so things a little harder eating the diet on the road.....

Monday night i trained at my very first gym in Huddersfield it was good to train there again although it was a little quite to what i remember it to be......

i trained chest/back in 35minutes and was totally shattered....

Chest:

Pec-Dek FST-7

Flat hammer press 4 sets

Incline BB press 4 sets

Back:

Wide grip pull downs 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns (performed facing away from the machine so no pads to hold you down) 4 sets

Straight arm pullovers 4 sets

i then travelled overt to my home town of Holmfirth to see my mum and Sister for the evening before travelling over to North Wales on Tuesday......

so yesterday was off training today was supposed to be legs but i am training those with Big JMJ from here on Saturday in Plymouth so have to save my strength......

i am missing the family this week so cannot wait until i get back home on Thursday, this does not bode well for my trip back to America on the 2nd of December for 8 days i suppose that's where the Internet and web-cams will come in handy to keep in touch with the kids......

plus i think i actually saw an Abdominal muscle on Monday night but i may of been seeing things.....


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Did you get my text mate?

Dont like the fact your saving your strength!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate will text you in the morning......

i trained in a new gym near head office yesterday and was pleasantly surprised at the equipment and cardio stuff.....

i have to spit the training up a little different this week due to training on Saturday with Big JMJ.....

Arms:

Biceps......

standing straight bar curl FST-7

Seated concentration curls 4 sets

Hammer curl 4 sets

Triceps:

Machine dips 4 sets

straight bar pressdowns 4 sets

Rope overhead exstensions FST-7

15min bag work...

30min cardio....

diet was good to say i was living out of a hotel and was travelling somewhat...

Meal 1 - 4 weetabix/protein shake

Meal 2 - 80g basmati rice/2 chicken breasts/small banana

Meal 3 - 80g basmati rice/2 chicken breasts/small banana

Meal 4 - Protein bar

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R

Meal 6 - chicken fajitas.....

i am back home now and wont be travelling until i go to the states next Wednesday for a week.....so looking forward to a few training sessions with my training partner Rob and some time with the family this weekend......

and to our American members...Happy Thanksgiving....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

What gym did you use near St Asaph Paul out of interest?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not sure on the name to be honest mate......

was at home today had a nightmare trying to get SQL server 2005 developer edition to work missed a meal although was at home.......

diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/Grapes/2 Scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 2 - 250g Lean mince/75g basmati rice

Meal 3 - Protein Bar/Fruit

Meal 4 - 2 scoops B&R

Meal 5 - 250g lean mince.....

Meal 6 - i may have a shake before bed if hungry.....

i trained Shoulders tonight at my gym in Plymouth and had a great workout...excellent pump...

DB side raise 4 sets 15 reps per set

Machine press 4 sets

Upright row 3 sets

Seated DB side raise - Pscarb style

DB shrugs 4 sets

i had my bloods taken today so by next Tuesday i will have a base from where to start from for when i start my cycle.....

I have a Leg workout planned with Big JMJ tomorrow morning which will be fun i am sure he cannot wait..... 

I am getting things sorted this weekend for my trip to the states again i fly next Wednesday for 9 days getting back on the 11th.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i trained legs today with Julian (Big JMJ) at my gym in Plymouth it was a great session always good to mix it up with someone new.....

definitely feeling like a really trained the legs i struggled a little as we trained at 12pm and i had only eaten twice and one of those meals was a liquid one so energy and strength not high.....

Quads:

Leg exstensions FST-7

Reverse Hack squats 5 sets

Leg press Pscarb style

Leg exstensions FST-7

Quads:

Lying leg curl pscarb style

SLD 3 sets

Calf's:

Standing calf raise 5 sets of 15

had a great session with Julian although he should panic as the next time we train i will have been on cycle for 5 weeks.....so watch out


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Pscarb, I was in core fitness when you were training there today. Dont normally see you there as I train in the afternoon and never normally on a saturday. One day I will come and say hello but never like to disturb someone whilst they are training.

Anyway I saw you doing the reverse hack squats and I was just wondering why you incorporate these? Do you find them more beneficial than normal hack squats etc?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

please come and say hi mate next time you see me mate.....

i cannot do squats since i was paralysed in 96 and front hack squats hurt my knees so this exercise gives me the best of both worlds without hurting my back or knees.....


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> please come and say hi mate next time you see me mate.....
> 
> i cannot do squats since i was paralysed in 96 and front hack squats hurt my knees so this exercise gives me the best of both worlds without hurting my back or knees.....


Okay mate, will be brave and say hello next time lol. The reverse hack squat did look interesting though so will have to give it a go on tuesday for legs.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

Paul have you tried doing the HIT version of fst7 yet?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

can you explain mate??


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

one set to failure on the exercises prior to the fst-7 but when you do the fst-7 at the end you pick 2 exercises for it so for example

incline dbell press 1 set to failure

incline fly 1 set to failure

hammer press 1 set to failure

crossovers fst-7

pec dec fly fst-7

i read it in his column in muscular development.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ah yes this double exercise is his advanced style...i have done the double exercise at the end but not with HIT as i don't train HIT style.....i seem to get better results from volume training


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for a good session mate - really enjoyed it and picked up some little tips.

Thanks to your LOVELY family for making me feel welcome and a nice meal.

Looking forward to round two which will be the first week in feb - and i dont care where you are in your cycle i am still going to kick your butt and you will be sitting in the HIGH CHAIR :tongue:



Pscarb said:


> i trained legs today with Julian (Big JMJ) at my gym in Plymouth it was a great session always good to mix it up with someone new.....
> 
> definitely feeling like a really trained the legs i struggled a little as we trained at 12pm and i had only eaten twice and one of those meals was a liquid one so energy and strength not high.....
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

weird how you say that now in the comfort of your home.....lol it was great to see you mate we will get some meat on you for 2011......


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

I cant wait mate - At least you never said I'm a fat [email protected]$tar£

Enjoy your time in the states


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well your not a [email protected]$tar£..... 

will do mate give you a shout when i get back


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

because my legs where very sore yesterday i decided not to go MMA but to train chest instead....it was a good session and seeing as i have been to busy today prepping for my trip to the states tomorrow i am glad i went as i did not get to go today in fact i only had time to eat 3 meals today.....

I received my blood results back from the Doc yesterday and it was not what i was expecting.....

Chol - 7.4

Test - 5.8

EGFR - 52

all others where well into the normal range with no issues but these 3 really surprised me....i spoke to Ferghal from the Private medical practice i use for full check ups and he said he was not concerned....he was not concerned about the chol although slightly higher than it was 2months ago....

he says the Test dropping could be from the depression i had when the kidney situation was happening along with the fact i dropped 23lbs of muscle in 4 months both these have an effect on test levels.....

i have a phone appointment with my Doc in Plymouth tomorrow to discuss the Chol readings although seeing as it was down at 5, 2 months ago and i have been off cycle for 8months it will be a short conversation as he won't be able to blame the fukcing gear...... 

i really am confused to why my Chol levels have risen though....

these results may change my cycle plans due to start in 2 weeks.....

so i am flying to JFK tomorrow for 10 days on business although i will be online it will be mostly when you guys (or some of you) are in bed....so if i don't get round to answering PM's or Emails be patient... :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

strange with the cholesterol paul. Any major changes diet wise or peptide wise?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am using GH and peptides again but then i was using them before the last test when it was 5.5...


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Niacin (nicotinic acid) may be an option for the high chol. Studies have shown it to increase HDL and lower LDL simultaneously.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i am using GH and peptides again but then i was using them before the last test when it was 5.5...


Any changes in peptide source tho paul? I had a bad experience with some peptides before from a diff source that made me hold alot of water very quickly. Dat reckoned the peptide may have been damaged and said this can have alsorts of effects.

Just woundering if you have changed peptide or peptide source this may be something to look at??? just a thought pal.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Stop using lard to bulk up, your cholestrol will soon drop quick sharp! :thumbup1:


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Mate,

I'm guessing the reading is total cholesterol, did you get the break down of HDL & LDL?

with the test levels did you get LH and FSH readings aswell?

i'm sure you are ok though mate - test levels fluctuate hugely throughout the day, maybe just had an ugly nurse this time lol!

Hope you have a good time in America.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Could the raise in cholesterol due to your new Krill oil intake? prawns and other crustatians can be high in cholesterol

...are jaffa cakes high cholesterol?! :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly said:


> Any changes in peptide source tho paul? I had a bad experience with some peptides before from a diff source that made me hold alot of water very quickly. Dat reckoned the peptide may have been damaged and said this can have alsorts of effects.
> 
> Just woundering if you have changed peptide or peptide source this may be something to look at??? just a thought pal.


no mate no different source used....



lockstock said:


> Stop using lard to bulk up, your cholestrol will soon drop quick sharp! :thumbup1:


now why didn't i think of that....cheers P buddy



CarbWhore said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I'm guessing the reading is total cholesterol, did you get the break down of HDL & LDL?
> 
> ...


the FSH/LH readings did not come back i need to check these when i get home and yes the nurse was ugly....

i am good mate how is your health now??



dogue said:


> Could the raise in cholesterol due to your new Krill oil intake? prawns and other crustatians can be high in cholesterol
> 
> ...are jaffa cakes high cholesterol?! :whistling:


no mate krill oil is alot like Fish oil just stronger.....certainly would not be sold if it raised your Chol levels.....

so i am over in Stamford now it was a long flight with crappy movies but i survived it non the less.....

i trained with a buddy over here in a decent gym yesterday so got a good back workout in although due to jet lag and meetings only got to eat 3meals all day yesterday.....

so spoke to the Doc on the way up to the airport on Wednesday about my tests and he was useless.....he said he was confused about the tests then followed this with "are you sure you have not taken anything" i asked if he was now struggling with a reason because he cannot blame it on the steroids and he pretty much said yes.....i did push him a little by saying how this all could be when i was off the gear for over 8months?? he had nothing.....but he is referring me to a Endo for my low Test amounts but said nothing about my cholesterol levels apart from if you are really concerned we can chat about your diet and lifestyle......mmmm yes doc lets talk about diet..

i have to be honest i was pretty crushed when i got these 3 results as i expected everything to be bang on the button...even thought about binning the lot and not going back onstage but after a few days thinking about it i have decided i may be looking to much into these small rises/drops on my results...


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> no mate no different source used....
> 
> now why didn't i think of that....cheers P buddy
> 
> ...


Hi mate, not been on the board for ages but just thought I'd drop by and say hello.

remember what we talked about in the car on the way to notts, your health is the most inportant thing mate, make sure you clear up these worries before you make any hasty decisions!. I know you really want to get back on that stage but these are inportant issues!.

Anway speak to you at the gym soon mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my health is my number one priority buddy i certainly will not make any quick decisions.....

your out on the gym night out i hear this weekend buddy?? gutted i cannot make it but still in america until next week, will see you in the gym soon mate....

nice avy as well buddy


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> my health is my number one priority buddy i certainly will not make any quick decisions.....
> 
> your out on the gym night out i hear this weekend buddy?? gutted i cannot make it but still in america until next week, will see you in the gym soon mate....
> 
> nice avy as well buddy


Your a Wise bloke and i'm sure you would'nt make any quick decisions.

cheers, that pic is from 2008 when you prepped me!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is very good buddy......

have a good weekend and i will see you when i am back from the states


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

mate after allt hat time off shouldnt your test levels at least be in the 10-30 range? do you think you will ever get back to that naturally and do you duffer any probs from having such low test??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes they should in fact they where higher 2months ago my Doc is confused to why they are so low as am i...am i suffering from any side non that are libido associated but i guess the low test levels maybe would explain the amount of fat i have gained.....


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

hmm i hop emine arent getting lower! they were 9.6 after 16 weeks off gear at the start of november, i hope that they are now increasing to natural levels for a guy of 25 (me) maybe i should get another test although most days i feel 100%


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the FSH/LH readings did not come back i need to check these when i get home and yes the nurse was ugly....
> 
> i am good mate how is your health now??
> 
> i have to be honest i was pretty crushed when i got these 3 results as i expected everything to be bang on the button...even thought about binning the lot and not going back onstage but after a few days thinking about it i have decided i may be looking to much into these small rises/drops on my results...


Health is good thanks - training is going very well, diet.... hmmm... im up to 90kg now! :lol:

i think you may be looking into the results a bit to much, you've had a tough year with a lot of scares and being in and out for tests with constant worrying and this would affect anyone, so i can imagine it would be the natural thing to do.

next time make sure you get a hot nurse lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

danimal said:


> hmm i hop emine arent getting lower! they were 9.6 after 16 weeks off gear at the start of November, i hope that they are now increasing to natural levels for a guy of 25 (me) maybe i should get another test although most days i feel 100%


they should be buddy i have had alot of stress in my life over the last few months this i think is the main issue...



CarbWhore said:


> Health is good thanks - training is going very well, diet.... hmmm... im up to 90kg now! :lol:
> 
> i think you may be looking into the results a bit to much, you've had a tough year with a lot of scares and being in and out for tests with constant worrying and this would affect anyone, so i can imagine it would be the natural thing to do.
> 
> next time make sure you get a hot nurse lol


i think to as well buddy i do feel that the worry and stress i have been through over the last few months is the biggest factor well it certainly is not the gear.....

this week whilst in America i have relaxed a little with both diet and training, still trained but more relaxed the diet has been good but not as many meals.....

it all starts on Saturday with my first cycle in nearly 9months.....it will be Anavar and Test for at least 5 weeks then maybe longer as my diet starts in 5 weeks.....i am going to drop all peptides apart from GH and going to run this at 10iu's ed......keep it simple...and grow


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds great to me pal.

What gh are you going to be using?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly said:


> sounds great to me pal.
> 
> What gh are you going to be using?


it will be a mix of simplexx and hyge and maybe some kefei blues


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i should have asked before will this be shot every day or split during the day. I like the sound of dats theories for taking it in a few doses during the day. whats ure thoughts on this paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if i am at home then i will split it but when working away from home i will not be able to split the dose so will take it before bed....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi P,

After 6 months off my test was 3.2!! But my cholesterol was low at 3.5 and my LH and FSH were both normal, in fact higher than, which is strange with my test being so low.

We have to come to terms with the fact that TRT is probably the way we will all have to go once our competing days are over. Low test has far more potential health issues that shooting 250mgs every 10-14 days for the next 40 years!! Plus not having a good sex life fcuks me and every other man off!!

Yes your bodyfat will be high but I am sure you will get leaner every week. I have not done a bean of cardio since my UK win in 2008 and I now have veins in my lower abs. In the summer they were very much in hibernation! I have gone from 13st 7lbs to 15st 3lbs and my BF has dropped by 5%.

We like!!

J


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey You - just dropping in as haven't been online as much recently. Sorry to hear the tests are throwing up confusion. Ride it out as you will get answers! Maybe a late night trip to the docs as he's getting into his car to scare him with your McHuge frame  ok seriously though don't let them fob you off, demand the answers that you are entitled too..

Hope your trip to the states is going ok and enjoy your weekend with the family when back - think a boneless box will probably be in order 

When you at Castles next? I need you to shock me into getting my fat a$$ back in the gym hehe


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> Hi P,
> 
> After 6 months off my test was 3.2!! But my cholesterol was low at 3.5 and my LH and FSH were both normal, in fact higher than, which is strange with my test being so low.
> 
> ...


cheers James i agree buddy on all you have said mate....



CharlieC25 said:


> Hey You - just dropping in as haven't been online as much recently. Sorry to hear the tests are throwing up confusion. Ride it out as you will get answers! Maybe a late night trip to the docs as he's getting into his car to scare him with your McHuge frame  ok seriously though don't let them fob you off, demand the answers that you are entitled too..
> 
> Hope your trip to the states is going ok and enjoy your weekend with the family when back - think a boneless box will probably be in order
> 
> When you at Castles next? I need you to shock me into getting my fat a$$ back in the gym hehe


yes a boneless box was in order.... 

I won't be in Heathrow until after crimbo though so get your Ass in the gym so you can fit through the door at castles....lol

so guys it was a good trip business wise the project was a success so that is 2 for 2 American projects this year.....

8months 2 weeks ago i stopped my cycle at 232lbs and 10(ish)% BF since then i have gone through Hell i can honestly say that in the 20yrs i have been in this sport(yes it is a sport  ) this last 6 months has been the toughest i am not ashamed to admit that at the start of my ill health i thought i was going to die....the main reason for this was that i had no signs anything was wrong at all leading up to the bad news......thankfully it was not as bad as i made it out to be in my own head and i was given the all clear approx 4 weeks ago.....but the stress of it all has certainly took its toll on my physique as today i stand at 217lbs and approx 16-17% BF am i concerned well i would not be telling the whole truth if i said i wasn't a little bit but my health is good and that and that alone is the most important factor about this sport not the weights or the trophies but the fact you keep healthy.....after everything we put our bodies through....

So the 12/12/2009 is the date and my cycle starts as i said before i am 217lbs at approx 16-17% BF...so what is the cycle well seeing as i probably will not be off for around 6months due to competing in 2010 i have not gone as mad as i wanted to... :whistling:

This is not a 5 week cycle but will count it as such because things may change when the diet starts......

Weeks 1-5

150mg Anavar ed

600mg Test Cyp ew

400mg Test Prop ew

i have included the prop to give me a kick as my test levels are low no other reason for this....

10iu's GH ed (i won't be using any other peptide in this period as i do not want to many ingredients)

it is not about cleaning my diet up as those who do know me know i don't eat junk much at this point it is about consistency as i approach my diet.....

so there it is guys nothing stunning or complicated but after the time off i do feel i should grow well....


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Glad all is well for you mate.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Frickin Cheeky [email protected]! my ass is a hell of a lot smaller than yours!

I'll make sure I hit the cross trainer after xmas then so I can fit my HUGE ass through the doors at castles - if I get stuck Im pretty sure there is enough beef in the room to help pull me through though 

Glad things are on track - looking forward to seeing you on stage!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CharlieC25 said:


> Frickin Cheeky [email protected]! my ass is a hell of a lot smaller than yours!


Opinions vary :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

supercell said:


> Hi P,
> 
> After 6 months off my test was 3.2!! But my cholesterol was low at 3.5 and my LH and FSH were both normal, in fact higher than, which is strange with my test being so low.
> 
> ...


As regards the bit in bold, and your low test levels, do you think this is the result of running gear for a long time, i.e. do you think doing so can lead to natty test levels being low even after a good PCT?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not sure really mate but my levels where higher 2months ago i can only put it down to the amount of stress i have had in my life of late....James has a point but because of the stress i could not say this was definatly the problem


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

in my "natty" opinion the cycle looks good mate :innocent: , im pretty sure you will explode! :beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate.....

had a great weekend with the family after my time away still a little tired from the jet lag but getting there.....although my kids are not happy i am away for 3 days from tomorrow....

diet today was good but i missed a meal due to work overall it was a good day for food....

i trained Chest tonight had a cracking session the placebo effect is definitely working as i seemed stronger tonight.....

Chest:

Pec Dek 4 sets

Incline Press 4 sets

Incline Flyes 4 sets

Cable X Overs 4 sets

i called the Doc's today to get my FSH and LH levels as they did not have these when i got all my other results happy to say they where in the normal range low normal but still in the normal range which makes my Test levels even more weird....

i also got my TSH levels they count anything between 4 - 4.50 normal mine was 4.4 after some research i found some information saying that the normal range Doc's use is a tad high and everything over 1.5 should be considered as hypothyroidism so i will be getting my free T3/T4 checked on the 29th with my next blood test i will also add 1 T3/T4 mix tablet into my cycle.....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Opinions vary :whistling: :thumb:


Your wife is biased :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have been away this week yet again i must admit i am looking forward to getting home tomorrow for 2 weeks....

This week has gone well training wise diet has been a little hit and miss mainly due to meetings, i have spoken to a good friend who is getting me some products like the Stallone puddings for when i diet or those test tube protein drinks something i can keep in my suit pocket and take between meetings.....so days like i have had this week won't happen when i diet....

so trained Back and Biceps on Tuesday had a good session.....

Pulldowns 4 sets

Seated row 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Chins 3 sets

Standing cable curl 3 sets

Seated preacher curls 3 sets

EZ bar curls 3 sets

Followed by 45min cardio on the treadmill.....

Wednesday i managed to get to the gym and train Shoulders and Triceps....

Side rows 4 sets

Seated machine press 4 sets

Seated shrugs 4 sets

Upright rows 3 sets

Rope pressdowns 4 sets

Overhead exstensions 4 sets

Between bench dips 3 sets

the pump i have had in the gym this week has been unreal but after nearly 9months off cycle this was to be expected my weight gain is not going to be that much due to the diet not being as consistent as it could be this week......

as long as the snow is not as bad here in Yorkshire tonight i will be home tomorrow for a well earned rest over Christmas....


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

nice-one paul. protein slams by cnp (test tube proteins? do come in handy during meetings, dont taste bad either.

hope you have a good xmas with the family


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DEJ said:


> nice-one paul. protein slams by cnp (test tube proteins? do come in handy during meetings, dont taste bad either.
> 
> hope you have a good xmas with the family


yes mate very handy but the protein slams will not be the ones i use i will use ones with 45g of protein per tube.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

So do you think these tubes are actually good, as in contain protein that is usable and good for the body? I always have my doubts about made up drinks and these seem very suspect. But if you think its good i will go and get some for over the hols.

Enjoying your log as always mate!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes Con i do think they have a place in a plan if getting solid meals is an issue....i have one in mind i will look at the name and get it for you as it is from the states.....

how are things with you buddy?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> not sure really mate but my levels where higher 2months ago i can only put it down to the amount of stress i have had in my life of late....James has a point but because of the stress i could not say this was definatly the problem


OK no probs. It's interesting to see all of your results being documented. Hope it sorts itself out.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate....

i am back now at home for christmas so 2 weeks at home which is what is needed.....

as i mentioned earlier this weeks meals have not been as consistant as they should of been so i am looking to settle into a routine in the next few weeks...with this in mind i have got some Sprouted grain bread this is the same as the ezekiel bread Jay Cutler uses in the states.....

per 100g it gives

47g carbs

10.8g protein

0.8g fat

if i get along with it i may use this as my main source of carbs on my diet as it needs no prep so i can eat it at hotels and on the road.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yes Con i do think they have a place in a plan if getting solid meals is an issue....i have one in mind i will look at the name and get it for you as it is from the states.....
> 
> how are things with you buddy?


Things are going very well for me, thanks for asking.

Relieved that you are doing well again i think you had every one a little worried especially the hypocondriacs such as my self:laugh:

Do let me know on that drink. They certainly are superbly handy just was curious if they actually absorb. 

The ezekial products are great i find the muffins especially good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

believe me mate i was very worried for a time as well.....

i do believe the drinks get absorbed but i feel they can only be a benefit as part of a complete supplement plan not used on their own.....

i am going to try the new Beef protein shakes in the New year been hearing some good reviews about them, Hany uses them with his clients.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> believe me mate i was very worried for a time as well.....
> 
> i do believe the drinks get absorbed but i feel they can only be a benefit as part of a complete supplement plan not used on their own.....
> 
> i am going to try the new Beef protein shakes in the New year been hearing some good reviews about them, Hany uses them with his clients.


I received some free beef protein several months back, i took one serving and the rest of the 5lb bag has been in my drawer ever since. It mixed up horribly and tasted odd, they may have better versions now though (i got one of the original batches from trueprotein.).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the one i am going to try is fruit punch flavour spoke to a freind who owns a supplement shop and he says it tastes ok....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i weighed in this morning, last week i was 217lbs at the start of my cycle this morning i was 227lbs which shocked me a little as my food has not been as consistant asd it normally is this past week but obvouisly over the moon....still got the bad weight to shift but as my wife pointed out i start a diet in 4 weeks that will sort that problem out....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Jusr reading on the next course you are using Paul.

Looks basic,simple and tbh mate,very effective.

Will look forward to the new pics


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> cheers mate....
> 
> i am back now at home for christmas so 2 weeks at home which is what is needed.....
> 
> ...


Paul, i put up a thread about trying to get some ezekial bread as im looking to give it a try too. Where do you get the alternative from mate??


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Bump to hear about the ezekial bread replacement, sounds like a v convenient carb source...easier than cooking endless amounts of sweet spud


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad the weight is going on Mr S and at least its not Father Christmas weight (well some of it  )


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Brabus/Jordan i got the Sprouted grain bread from H&B it comes in a small 400g loaf going to try it this morning with Manuka Honey it will make my life a lot easier if it taste good and i like it.....

Carly yes very pleased Jen not so much


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had an excellent weekend got to go out with Jenny my wife for a few drinks Saturday night although paid for it Sunday  but that will be the only night i go out over Christmas....

Diet today was good plus i tried the sprouted grain bread and it was very nice so that will be a permanent fixture in my diet come the new year....

Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs/100g sprouted grain bread(SGB)

Meal 2 - 300g Spuds/250g lean mince

Meal 3 - 3 whole eggs/3 whites + 100g SGB

Meal 4 - home made lean steak stew + 100g SGB

Meal 5 - 250g chicken/Veg

woke up this morning and did 45min cardio on my treadmill best get my ass into gear for the diet starting in Jan i suppose....

tonight is chest & biceps...

Pec-Dek FST-7

Incline Smith press 4 sets

Flat seated press 4 sets

Cable X Overs 4 sets

huge pump can certainly see the difference since getting back on cycle last week certainly can see the added size cannot wait until the diet starts.....

Biceps:

EZ curl 4 sets

DB curl 4 sets

Preacher curl 3 sets


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

How much is the SGB mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it was £1.49 per 400g loaf from H&B


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

went into my local H n B today...stooopid people didnt have a clue what i was on about when i asked for it lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

XJPX said:


> went into my local H n B today...stooopid people didnt have a clue what i was on about when i asked for it lol


Any good health food store will have it....that's assuming you know what a health food store is? :whistling:

There are also other brands that sell sprouted grains Ezekial is just the best known.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Right I am trying this sprouted grain bread too - I don't hold out much hope for H&B either - when I for Udos oil she tried to sell me Bio Oil :confused1:

I told her I wanted to consume it not slather it on my bod & she gave me a filthy look and turned to serve someone else


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jem it would be good if you could find it because it will be in your diet...


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

here guys x

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/shopdisplaybrands.asp?brand=Udos+Choice&gclid=COTn3rn36Z4CFR9o4wodF1rtIQ

http://www.udoschoice.co.uk/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Udos-Choice-Ultimate-Blend-ORGANIC/dp/B0013G4BIM


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Briar but that is for Udo's we are talking about Sprouted Grain Bread...

I did wake up with a severe case of Mongolian tree frog virus so was gutted but have been able to shake it off today.

i started a 7 day cleanse today using a product made by Muscletech it cleanses the whole system which is a good thing as the amount of food i am eating of late certainly needs help through the system if you know what i mean.....

diet again today has been very good 6 solid meals 3 of them using the Sprouted Grain Bread.....

trained Back and Rear delts tonight.....

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns FST-7

Seated close grip row 4 sets

Close grip upper cable row 4 sets

Partial deads 3 sets

Reverse Peck-Deck 5 sets

my chest has a great pump after last nights session, i am certainly gaining very quickly on this cycle.....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> Right I am trying this sprouted grain bread too - I don't hold out much hope for H&B either - when I for Udos oil she tried to sell me Bio Oil :confused1:


my bad read this wrong so thought she was after udos


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

is this the same kinda bread!!

http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/detail/713205_Sunnyvale_Organic_Sprouted_Wheat_Bread_400g.html

i brought my peanut butter off this site so can recommend it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MissBC said:


> is this the same kinda bread!!
> 
> http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/detail/713205_Sunnyvale_Organic_Sprouted_Wheat_Bread_400g.html
> 
> i brought my peanut butter off this site so can recommend it


yes this is the one Briar it is very nice


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

ba baracuss said:


> As regards the bit in bold, and your low test levels, do you think this is the result of running gear for a long time, i.e. do you think doing so can lead to natty test levels being low even after a good PCT?


I think it has a lot to do with it TBH plus remember I am old now and my test isn't going up!!! :lol:

In all seriousness the only way for your test levels to get back to somewhere normal after a long time of running cycles, is to come off for a long time and probably give up training. Training places a huge amount of stress on the nervous system. I am currently undertaking a study on a natural athlete and the results have been nothing less than staggering. The role that just diet and training play in blood test results are frightening.

He was near dialysis (according to his blood tests Level3/4!) and his test was as low as mine and he's only in his 20's. Now with changes to his diet and his training his blood tests have ben transformed.

The more I look into all of this the less I feel drugs play in skew blood test results.

Sorry to hijack Paul, glad things are going well at the mo apart form the man flu that is. We'll both be whinging in no time once the diet kicks in. That reminds me, what are you doing in early jan? Im thinking of making a pilgrimage down to Plymouth to see a few people and thought it would be nice to see you and Stu perhaps for a last blast before a year of abstanance!!! :thumbup1:

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

James i could not agree more on the blood tests i think the last 6months have proved this for me.....

i run my own schedule so let me know when your around and i will make sure i am to so we can get that long awaited session....it will be good to see you mate...


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Paul, forgive me for what may seem like a stupid question but i have read back and it does not seem to mention which qualifier you will be doing?

I'm presuming NABBA West? is this correct?

Sounds like everything is coming together, merry christmas pal, enjoy some quality time with the family!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Matt yes mate the NABBA West will be the qualifier i do it is on the 25th of April.....

have a great day mate


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Matt yes mate the NABBA West will be the qualifier i do it is on the 25th of April.....
> 
> aaaaaaah another overall waiting for you i reckon mate:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Matt yes mate the NABBA West will be the qualifier i do it is on the 25th of April.....





weeman said:


> aaaaaaah another overall waiting for you i reckon mate:thumbup1:


to be honest i will settle with my 5th Class 4 NABBA West title in 6yrs.....but a certain Mr Blackman might stand in my way next year


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Is Tom doing the 2010 show or 2011? When is the qualifier Paul?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom is doing NABBA next year his qualifier is the NABBA West so we will be locking horns on the 25th of April


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Interesting. I think Tom will fair better in NABBA than the UKBFF.. Time to up the tempo Paul, Blackman can`t beat you!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Interesting. I think Tom will fair better in NABBA than the UKBFF.. Time to up the tempo Paul, Blackman can`t beat you!


I will be the best i can be on that stage at that time, Tom has an excellant physique what the placings will be on the night only time will tell


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> I will be the best i can be on that stage at that time, Tom has an excellant physique what the placings will be on the night only time will tell


Dont talk like that Paul, say what you really mean!

What you are really thinking is... I'm gonna smash that pasties ass if he stands next to me!!! :sneaky2: :whistling:

With you guys doing your qualifiers it will be a battle of the dwarfs! :gun_bandana:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lockstock said:


> Dont talk like that Paul, say what you really mean!
> 
> What you are really thinking is... I'm gonna smash that pasties ass if he stands next to me!!! :sneaky2: :whistling:
> 
> With you guys doing your qualifiers it will be a battle of the dwarfs! :gun_bandana:


says the jolly green giant.... 

i have said on many occasions toe to toe Tom has better Genetics than me for Bodybuilding he certainly will be a tough competitor to be onstage with but i will give it my all.....

AT FUKCING LAST my gym is open so i managed to get back in a actually had the best Shoulder workout i have had for a very long time.....i never seem to get DOMS from training shoulders i feel tomorrow will be a different matter though.....

i have switched my training up a little to a more higher volume approach as i go into my pre-comp prep.....

Shoulder:

seated machine press

2 sets x 20reps

2 sets x 15reps

Reverse Peck-Deck

4 sets x 20reps

BB front raise

3 sets x 15 reps

Seated Side raise

4 sets x 15reps

Standing mill press

4 sets x 15 reps

Shrugs

3 sets x 15 reps

my shoulders where totally fried, i did not lower the weight that much which meant that the sets where not just pump sets.....

i have all ready began my cardio plan by doing 45min cardio yesterday and this morning this will continue every day now through the diet.....

diet today has been good but due to a late start i have only managed 5 meals today.....

i also had my blood retaken today so will know if my Chol has dropped next monday plus i am keen to find out about my thyroid levels as i had both free T3 and T4 so my everage levels can be calcalated....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Paul,

Is the 45 mins cardio a plan of attack all the way through the diet, or is it a case of go by ear and if the results slow down, up it or increase to twice a day?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i always start on 45min per day and as the weeks go by i raise the cardio rather then drop the food....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers buddy....

again my appetite was crap and have only had 3 solid meals and 2 shakes really struggled today due to being bloated.....

the session i had on shoulders last night certainly did the job my traps/shoulders where all aching today, first time for a very long time....

today was Arms...

Biceps:

EZ bar curl

2 sets x 20reps

2 sets x 15reps

Preacher curl

2 sets x 20reps

2 sets x 15reps

Crucifix cable curl

4 sets x 15reps

Triceps:

Rope Extensions

2 sets x 20reps

2 sets x 15reps

Skull crushers

2 sets x 20reps

2 sets x 15reps

Overhead exstensions

3 sets x 20reps

Machine Dips

4 sets x 15reps

excellent pump could not bend my arm by the end of the session, loving the new higher volume stuff i am doing.....

the gym is closed yet again tomorrow and Friday so will get back in for legs on Saturday....

i am going to end this log in 2 weeks and start a new prep log i wanted this log to show how i build new muscle through a decent off season unfortunately this has not been possible with the health issues i have had over the last 9months.

hopefully it has been a decent read for those that have visited the log......

so Happy New Year for tomorrow evening guys and girls have a great 2010....


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Cant wait to read about your progress in 2010 mate, lets hope its a better year than 2009 for you :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Its been a great read Paul and I have followed every post.

Hope you and the family have a good new year.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

When are you up our way again?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

NOt sure Tan probably end of Jan will definatly be in dieting mode though.....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> NOt sure Tan probably end of Jan will definatly be in dieting mode though.....


That's fine I wasn't thinking of taking you out for a pie and a pint A general chatting sh*t and a protein drink will surfice x


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

> i am going to end this log in 2 weeks and start a new prep log i wanted this log to show how i build new muscle through a decent off season unfortunately this has not been possible with the health issues i have had over the last 9months.
> 
> hopefully it has been a decent read for those that have visited the log......
> 
> so Happy New Year for tomorrow evening guys and girls have a great 2010....


hello m8

i think this log has shown how important a strong mind and positive attitude is in this game , its far better to read how you have kept going no matter what, rather than how great everything is .

somtimes life gets in the way its how we deal with things that makes or breaks us.

happy new year m8 bring on 2010


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers buddy......means alot.

got a phone call from the docs today the Doc wants to have a phone appointment with me Monday to discuss my recent test results with me which was on Tuesday a month after my last lot which where.....

Test 5.4

TSH 4.4 (above 4.5 is considered as a slow thyroid)

Cholesterol 7.8

here are the results from last Tuesday....

Test - 52.3 this is the reason for the appointment 

TSH - 0.88

Cholesterol - 6.2

so both TSH and Cholesterol is lower, the TSH is mainly because i have been using one T3/T4 mix tab a day as i had guessed my thyroid had slowed.....i am well chuffed with the Cholesterol levels it does make me laugh though seeing as my GP could not give me a reason to the sudden raise seeing as i was off the gear (normally blames everything on steroids) yet after i have been on the gear for 3 weeks my chol levels have dropped nearly 2points(although the fish oils have helped)

seeing the last conversation i had with him he was fukced because he could not blame everything on steroids i have decided not to tell him i am back on injectable or oral steroids i am going to tell him i started to use test gel because of depression then he cannot use the steroid crutch again for any issues.....


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Mind if I jump in for legs? 

...great news on the results mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a few days off whilst the gym was closed.....had a good NYE spent it around my Training Partners place he has a family party every year so me and the family went along so no drinking for me....

trained Legs today so that i can get back on track come Monday with Chest....

Quads:

Leg exstensions

4 sets 20 reps

Reverse Hack Squats

4 sets 20 reps

Pscarb style Leg press

6 x 10 reps

Leg exstensions

FST-7

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curls Pscarb style

6 x 10 reps

SLD:

4 sets 15 reps

Calf's:

Standing raise 4 sets 15 reps

excellent session had a really good pump....

it has been 3 weeks since i went back on cycle i weighed myself this morning and i have reached my heaviest weight of all time of 235lbs i am also getting leaner since going back on....

i am going to run the Prop for another week then swap over to just Cyp as my test source, i will run the Anavar for another 2 weeks then drop it until 5 weeks out from the show......


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

Great session yesterday mate thanks :thumb:

...pscarb leg press was a killer after hacks!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

at the moment M/W/F as i am using the prop but when i swap over to straight Cyp from next weekend then it will all be shot on one day...no need for multiple shots


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

235 is heavy buddy at 5`5....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate obviously i am not ripped with a full set of abs but holding the weight well.....i am feeling the weight though....

so back at work today but working from home this week so i can get back into things....

i trained chest tonight using the higher rep training i started last week but i don't think i will be doing this for much longer as the pump got so bad i had to cut my workout down...

Chest:

Incline Smith Press 4 sets 15 reps

Seated Press 4 x 15 reps

Flyes 4 x 15 reps

Biceps:

EZ curls 4 x 15 reps

Preacher curls 4 x 15 reps

Hammer curls 4 x 15 reps

the key to this workout style is not to drop the weight that much to accommodate the higher reps which is the killer but will probably have to drop to 10-12 reps next week otherwise i feel i may over train......

diet has been good but due to feeling bloated i have not been able to eat all my meals today

Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs/3 whites/100g sprouted grain bread

Meal 2 - 100g Oats/2 scoops Extreme Whey/Grapes

Meal 3 - 300g spuds/225g chicken

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Build and Recover

Meal 5 - 250g chicken/Veg


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Paul hope you had a fantastic Holidays. Just reading more of your journal, have to praise you, as I find it so helpfull and theres so much knowledge to soak in, you constantly teach me new things and ways of approaching diet and training. Its highly motivational, so thank you :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thank you Carly high praise from someone so blessed with genetics for this sport....hope you are good and had a good Christmas...

my appetite has not been great today again feeling bloated so missed a cpl of meals will have to do something about this if it carried on.....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/Grapes/2 scoops extreme why

Meal 2 - foot long turkey/ham subway (was in town doing mortgage things)

Meal 3 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g PB

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey/4 weetabix

Meal 5 - 6 homemade turkey sausage/3 whole eggs

Training was Back had a great session but this higher rep workout i have been doing for the last week is shattering me at the end of this week i reckon i will have to drop the reps down a little to avoid over-training.....

Wide grip pulldowns 4 x 15 reps

Seated row 4 x 15 reps

Partial dead-lifts 4 x 15 reps

Close grip pulldowns 4 x 15 reps

Straight arm pullovers 3 x 12 reps

Rear delts:

reverse peck-Deck 4 x 15 reps

i intended to do 45min cardio tonight as i did last night but after not finishing work until 1.00am last night i am shattered so no cardio.....


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

mate do u struggle to breath at tht weight?...as now iv gone past the 220 mark im struggling to breath especially at night time...Corinne wakes me up during night because she thinks im choking lol....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i don't struggle to breath but it is uncomfortable i am not actually going all out to gain my diet has been less than normal i have halved my GH use yet still gaining guess the rebound of going back on was more than i expected....don't know how Lee Preist ever sat at 280lbs though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

did not train yesterday and with all the snow was probably a good thing.....i did do 60min on the treadmill before bed though just getting into the swing of things before the prep starts.....

today has been crap been off my food and felt sick after i did eat, don't know what has been up but training legs hard tonight did not help... 

Quads:

Leg exstensions

FST-7

Reverse Hack Squats

4 sets 20 reps

Pscarb style Leg press

6 x 10 reps

Leg exstensions

5 sets 15 reps

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curls Pscarb style

5 sets 15 reps

Calf's:

Standing raise 5 sets 15 reps

this new way of training has certainly shocked my muscles the DOMs i have got from chest and Back are awesome...will probably continue with this through prep but reduce the exercises trained.....


----------



## DENSEMUSCLE (Oct 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> cheers buddy......means alot.
> 
> got a phone call from the docs today the Doc wants to have a phone appointment with me Monday to discuss my recent test results with me which was on Tuesday a month after my last lot which where.....
> 
> ...


just new to the journal mate, your first results are very similar to mine and the thyroid identical.

As for your second batch of results with a test score of 52.3 was this before cycle or at the start?seems quite a considerable jump from the previous test, do you have the fsh and lh as well for both results?

good luck


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Paul you have probably answered this in a previous journal/prep but I know you travel alot with work so how do you go on with your cardio when you are on the road?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i walk the streets pretty much walk for 20min then turn round and walk back, when i increase the cardio to twice daily i do my 2nd session post workout.....

it takes a week or so to get into my routine for both cardio and diet whilst on the road but once i have it sorted i am set although sprouted wheat bread will certainly make things a little easier this year......................(he hopes  )


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I have the much vaunted sprouted wheat bread, still not been tempted to try it though :whistling:

something tells me I'm going to be eating it a lot


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i walk the streets pretty much walk for 20min then turn round and walk back, when i increase the cardio to twice daily i do my 2nd session post workout.....
> 
> it takes a week or so to get into my routine for both cardio and diet whilst on the road but once i have it sorted i am set although sprouted wheat bread will certainly make things a little easier this year......................(he hopes  )


That's pretty much what I thought you'd do. If you take it to twice a day would you pound the streets again on non training days or go to a gym and do the cardio there?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

when it does raise to twice a day i do this after my workout...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> when it does raise to twice a day i do this after my workout...


...so you train every day?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> ...so you train every day?


i do when i go away to work as i don't train on the first day back home....when i am at home i have a treadmill at home so use this once or twice a day....



Flex Factor said:


> Hi Paul, i've sent you a PM re: this but understand you're busy so thought i'd post my query here, as it maybe something others are wondering. Hope you don't think i'm hyjacking the thread, just its an area you are involved in and so would be able to offer a valid opinion on.
> 
> In your bodybuilding consultant capacity - for those of us who are looking to compete in the foreseeable future (not 2010), do you think it would be worthwhile/beneficial to arrange at least one session with a consultant several months in advance rather than waiting until pre-comp dieting (say 16 weeks)? I'm thinking perhaps to discuss weak areas to concentrate on, and posing technique (to practice as much as possible in the off season).
> 
> ...


sorry buddy i tend to read PM's with every intention of replying then get distracted....

as for the question...i have clients that i coach year round this allows me to learn how there body reacts to different things this then helps with the pre-comp phase....i do think it is worth having a session with a coach say 12-18months before your show especially if it was your first show then you can get an honest appraisal of your physique and what you should or shouldn't work on....

did i see someone for this purpose no not when i first started i have a coach now for when i diet but i feel i am experienced enough now to try new techniques and understand how they progress my physique or not.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a great weekend well apart from the part where the wife spent 2k on a new bedroom suit for our new house which we now have a moving in date which will be....wait for it.....the 19th of April....one week before my first show  ......

i have dropped to 230lbs in the last week would love to say this was because i was dieting but to be fair it is because i have just had no appetite and when i do eat i have felt a bit ill.....

training tonight was good especially seeing as i eat less food....

Chest:

Incline Smith press 4 sets x 15 reps

Seated flat pess 4 sets 15 reps

Cable X Overs 4 sets 15 reps

Pec-Deck 4 sets 15 reps

Biceps:

EZ curl 4 sets 15 reps

DB curl 3 sets 15 reps

Cable curl 4 sets 12 reps

Hammer curl 3 sets 12 reps

diet starts in a weeks time so this week i am getting things together supplements, carb free Bar-B-Que sauces......lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

which carb free bar b que sauce do you use paul??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

waldens mate there are a few UK websites that sell it....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i do when i go away to work as i don't train on the first day back home....when i am at home i have a treadmill at home so use this once or twice a day....


Hokey smokey....that makes sense now x

Moving a week out.....oh joy!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Great news on the moving in date! New bedroom suite for £2k BARGAIN! Think Mrs PScarb could've gone abit crazier there - I'd have doubled it just so Jay has to work more nights then I get the remote haha

Good luck starting ya diet, really looking forward to seeing your progress  Let me know when we can call this week to discuss Jays stuff..

P.S hope you aren't snowed in and can't get to the gym otherwise you'll be bicep curling tins of beans


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Paul,

Send me your poor appetite mate....PLEASE!!!

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> Paul,
> 
> Send me your poor appetite mate....PLEASE!!!
> 
> J


yea no probs swap ya for some of those arms 

my appetite is getting a little better which is good news.....

trained Back, Rear delts and traps last night and apart from the freezing cold it was a good session....

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets 15 reps

Seated Underhand grip row 4 sets 15 reps

Partial DL 4 sets 15 reps

CLose grip pulldowns 3 sets 15 reps

Rear Delts:

5 sets 15 reps

Traps:

5 sets 15 reps

totally shattered after the workout as you would expect but lifting heavier than the week before.....


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Any photos going up Paul or you getting leaner before pics?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Any photos going up Paul or you getting leaner before pics?


i will get some pics up at the 12 week mark far to cold to strip off in a gym at the moment......i look sh1t but at least it will show you guys what not to look like in the off season... 

Trained legs tonight was a tough night as because it is pre-comp time it is also time to put walking lunges back into the session... :thumb:

Leg exstensions 5 sets 15 reps

Reverse hack squat 5 sets 15 reps

Leg press Pscarb style

Lying leg curl 5 sets 15 reps

Walking lunges 3 sets 10 steps each leg

no calf's tonight as i needed to get home.....

diet has yet again been crap today had no real urge to eat anything even the jaffa cakes got the cold shoulder.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i got more food inside me today but not as much as i needed to....

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/Grapes/2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - smoothie made with wheatgrass, banana, blackberries, yogurt, 2 scoops whey

Meal 3 - 225g chicken/75g basmati rice

Meal 4 - 200g chicken/2 slices wholemeal toast with manuka honey

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R + BCAAs/Glutamine

Meal 6 - 125g Blueberries/activia Yogurt/2 scoops whey

Training was Shoulder's and triceps...

Shoulders:

Seated Side raise 4 sets 15 reps

Seated machine press 4 sets 15 reps

BB front raise 4 sets 15 reps

reverse pec-deck 3 sets 15 reps

Triceps:

V bar pressdowns 4 sets 15 reps

Rope pressdowns 4 sets 15 reps

had to cut my triceps workout short as the muscle around my inner elbows got so painful i could not grip the bar, this was because of my MMA grappling session on Wednesday night i guess i am not going to be able to do both sports whilst dieting for my show which i am gutted about....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so guys it has come to that time where this journal must close as my long awaited return to the stage has come......

i start my pre-comp diet tomorrow 14 weeks before the NABBA West....

I do want to say thank you to all who have read this log and chipped in with their support through the hell which was the last 12 months......


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Good luck with your contest prep mate, i will be following. If you are putting up a journal that is??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dan yes mate the Pre-comp one will start tomorrow....

cheers flex...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Been a very interesting read and you have come through it all so hats off to you 

Looking forward to the prep journal.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

All these new journals are scaring the life out of me !


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Rock on with that prep Mr S xxxx


----------

